# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Bum, I was just about to hit send on a really long message to you all and somehow lost it so here we go again!..

 Beetle , wow  FANTASTIC  news. I'm so excited for you.  I'll keep all my positive energy flooding your way for your blood test tomorrow and a thicker, stronger line this week... Have sent you lots of congrats bubbles!! Hooray, hooray for your [fly]   [/fly]

  Lou, well done for seeing the positive. I bet you're gonna have a fab time on your skiing holiday and who knows? If it can happen in Sardinia then it can happen on the slopes?  (they don't have a skiing smiley so a snowflake'll have to do!)

Sam, where are you? Too busy with DH to talk to us?!!  Hope all is good?

Jack, really hope that you've come to an amicable agreement with DP and not told your boss where to go just yet?!! 

Sarah, hope you're blooming and the sickness is passing? Keep us posted.

Eden, MT, Alli, Sukie and anyone else I've missed - if you're on here then please post and let us know how you're doing?

As for me, I'm gutted about the rugby and would have liked to drown my sorrows but instead I watched DH drown his and then left him in bed at 7.30 this morning to go for a blood test at Kingston Hospital. Went yesterday morning too and Katie rang me yesterday avo to tell me to reduce the Menopur down to one. Really hoping that my scan tomorrow shows that I'm ready for ec on Wednesday. Already feeling impatient and anxious and I'm not even near the 2ww yet! Yikes! Is it possible that we could get three BFPs in a row? I certainly hope so!

Right, I'm off to wake DH up with some breakfast before finishing making my bedroom curtains (nesting again?!).

lots of love

Sarah
x


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi girls 
Just a quick one as I have a bit of a hangover the first time I had a decent drink in a few years  So I have the cotton wool head going on 

Beetle Well done hunny on your   I hope todays test come up with a lovely strong line  

Hi to every one else I'll catch up later or during the week when I can actually think properly 

Sukie


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Beetle, Congratulations.   What great news, I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Beetle - wow! Congratulations!!     Take good care of yourself x

Sorry I haven't been online much. Feeling terrible. I never knew that morning sickness was this bad and that it's actually all day sickness!  

Sarah L x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages. Its so lovely having you around to help me through this!

Just spoken to Katie at QM who was soooo pleased! She said she was so glad they decided to let me go ahead with ec and it just shows you that even if the odds are going against you, you only need one good 'un!  Have a scan booked in for 2 weeks time - so its another round of a 2ww! They have promised to scan a little earlier than normal at just 6.5 weeks, then probably get me back again week after to check things are progressing normally. Just have to try and remain positive and calm until then...arghhhh!!

Sarah Leucine - glad you're ok. Sorry to hear about the morning sickness - or even day sickness! Maybe there's a correlation with number of embryos and amount of sickness! Ie maybe twins make you feel worse! I have heard from a few of my friends that sickness is a good sign! So hang on in there - not long til you'll be through the first trimester! I havent got any symptoms yet - when did yours kick in?

Sarah TM - huge good luck vibes for your scan today. Poor you having to go hospital at the weekend for more tests. It is a good sign though I guess that they are monitoring you so closely. Given some of the conversations on this thread in the past, maybe they have learnt to stay closer!! Really hoping you are on track for ec on Wed.

Sam - how are you coping with the wait!!? When will you know and when are you testing? Am crossing all my limbs for you! 

Lou - I think its great you have booked your skiing hol. And as you say, it should be a great chance to give the whole thing another go. Just think of those log fires, cosy chalets etc etc! Am sure you'll have a fab time! I would really recommend the acupuncturist that Sarah Leucine and Jackeen recommended to me....Janetta in Cobham...maybe she might be able to help you prepare and get ready!?

Jackeen - really hope it worked out okay with you and DH and you have reached a decision you are both happy with. You poor thing having so much extra stress!

Sukie great to hear from you again. Good on you girl for having a few bevvies. I watched the rugby really dying for a drink! The Becks non alcoholic beer just isnt the same !

And hi to everyone else who I have forgotton.

Am away for a few days on a course so wont be in touch for a bit. But will be thinking of you all and hoping everything is going to plan!

Lots of love

Me x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Beetle, non-alcoholic beer, furgett it! Hopeless!! So glad it went well talking to Julie today, she's such a sweetie, good of them to give you a slightly earlier scan, and extra ones too. They're quite good like that. They weren't supposed to scan me really as it wasn't one of theirs, but they made an exception. I might go back and see my Chinese doc again, but not sure really, I don't think I could cope with the herbs if she prescribes them again. I might get in touch with Janetta too.... bit dithery at the moment... 

Sarah L, poor you, hope you feel better soon....  

Sukie good for you having a drink or two.... how's the head... recovered yet?  

Sarah TM, how was today's scan, hope you're on for Wednesday.... everything crossed for you...!

Today I went to see my gp for my follow up, but found out it wasn't my usual doc, at which point I nearly burst into tears at the receptionist (which caught me unawares I'll say!) Anyway, the other doc was really lovely and sympathetic and very sweet, which really did make me blub.... I think I hadn't realised how much I'd bottled it up. I think  all the frantic birthday celebrations immediately afterwards gave me a quick fix, but it's not gone away. I suppose today I was hoping somebody would say to me 'ok this is where you go next and this is the answer' but the ball is back in my court now. It's a case of having to decide, when really I want somebody to say either give up or give it another go. She said only me and dh could decide. On the plus side, she suggested I keep taking the bum bullets I have left in case my progesterone levels are dropping in the 2nd half of my cycle. I'm going to do that, and then make another appointment when the prescription runs out. I suppose cos my gp knows my history so well and has been through the same herself, I was a bit disappointed she wasn't there today, I wanted her to be there to pat me on the head and tell me what to do. Now I just don't know!! DH very sympathetic, but he doesn't know what to do either. I keep thinking shall we have another go at IVF, but what's the point? Both of my pgs were natural and then failed anyway. Shall we try somewhere else? Who knows. Feeling a bit sorry for myself so please forgive the me post.    

I'm going to go, sorry to drag the mood down. 

Hi  to everybody else out there, Sam how are you?

Bye for now
Love
Lou
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Firstly a *BIG*  to Beetle on your BFP    wishing you a very healthy pregnancy hun xx

SarahL: hope the morning(all day sickness) eases, xx

SarahTM, hope you get to EC soon well done on all your follies, hoping you've got loads of juicy eggies,xx

Lou hun   don't be sad hun, I don't know what to advice you to do but try to remain to remain positive you've done it twice so you can do it again: I wish you all the luck in the world babe and you never know you might soon make a snow babt , xx

Jackeen, what had DP decided? Hope it's a yes,xx

Sukie, how's the head?  I haven't had a drink in 3 weeks or so and haven't touched the naughty **** in oh? I forgot!! 

Well, no news on my front apart from being really cross with SKY as they've disconnected my broadband as they said they have to cancel from one house to the other but on top of that my modem's packed out!! So waiting for another one and that could take up to 6 whole days!!!!  So I'm not ignore you or not too busy with DH . I've been in a foul mood for the last week or so.. no don't worry no pregnancy symptoms at all: I don't think we've done it this month either   AF should turn up in about 3 days time but apparently clomid can make your cycle a bit longer so we'll see....will keep you updated!!

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Well he's agreed, didn't post earlier as I was waiting on him to change his mind but so far so good despite quite a bit of arguing about other stuff this last few weeks.  The thing is I've been walking on eggshells with him for so long now over this IVF journey.  It has definatley effected 'us' so when I gave him a few 'pieces of my mind' of late bearing in mind I've kept it zipped for the past 18 months I think I kinda gave us both a shock.  So now I'm hoping to get my AF today/tomorrow otherwise it'll be postponed agian until next year as he's away from the 10th November for a week with work.  Why is IVF never easy.  Or getting Pg or getting my boiler fixed (which  has broken down again!).

Lou, I'm sorry you're feeling so down.  It's normal as you know and will go on for as long as it takes.  I've been crying for the past few weeks again too, my EDD was tomorrow and I can't really stop the tears this week.  I don't think you'll stop to think about TX until you're ready too.  Originally I thought I'd never do IVF, then once nad here I am embarking on my third time this year!  It doesn't make sence to me to stop yet.  I need to continue and you'll make the right decision for you when the time is right.  I really think that sometimes you need to let the grief stay with you for a while too and I've had days where I don't really get out of the house as I just can't be bothered.  

Samia, I hope you give SKY what for!, I've never had it myself but I knwo how addictable SKY+ is!

Sarah L,  I rember morning sickness, I found eating often helped but it's a good sign apparently.

Beetle, how are you doing, still grinning like a cheshire cat I'd say.

Sarah TM, I hope you're good to go for tomorrow let us kno how you get on.  You must be very uncomofortable

Hi to everyone else I've missed I hope you're all doing okay.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

I've been trying to get on here to update you since yesterday morning but work has been hectic and I've been really stressing.  

Jackeen I know what you mean about IVF not being easy.  We postponed this cycle (back in May) by a month as DH had a business trip and then the sniffing didn't work so it got postponed by another 2 months and now is the worst time in the world for him as October is his company's year end!  He's pulled a sickie this week cos there's no way he'd be allowed to take holiday and we've only told a few very close people so telling work isn't an option.  And I run my own company which has been really really quiet for months and now everyone in the world wants me to quote at exactly the wrong time!  Trying really hard to deep breathe and be calm!!...  Glad to hear that your DP has agreed.  It's so hard trying to communicate when both your emotions are so up and down.  I thought DH and I were going to split up over the last IVF to be honest.  We had the biggest rows which came from nowhere but we left a 6 month gap between treatments and after 3 or 4 months we had a big long talk and realised that we'd both been taking our frustrations and upset out on each other.  This cycle is better so far but then we haven't got to 2ww yet so I'll keep you posted!  Give yourself time to grieve this week 'cos it only gets worse if you bottle it up.  I'm really hoping that this cycle works for you and that I'll see you at the NCT classes?!!

Sam, hope you're wrong and that you get a smiley face soon and that Sky sort you even sooner!

Beetle, keep yourself busy in the next 2ww and hopefully you'll start feeling as sick as Sarah very soon!

Sarah, still no let up?

Sukie (aka TanyaK - that confused me for a bit!).  This is one long hangover!!  Hope you're feeling better?

Lou, have a bloody good cry and then get busy planning your ski trip.  As Jackeen said, the decision will come to you when you're ready.  I know you'd like someone to make the decision for you but then it wouldn't be right for you and your circumstance.  You know that it can happen for you naturally so take to bed with DH for a few days, order lots of takeaways and enjoy seeing what happens while you're waiting for the decision?!!


As for me, I have 28 follicles, 18 of which were over 17mm yesterday so did the Pregnyl jab yesterday and in for ec tomorrow morning (all on my own 'cos there are no other ec's tomorrow).  I was feeling really happy until Katie mentioned that there's a chance that we may not get to transfer as there's a risk of OHSS and they might have to freeze the embryos if I'm too swollen.  DH is now annoyed that I'm worrying as he thinks it'll all be OK and that I'm looking for the negative but I'm just trying to be realistic so I don't get too disappointed if it doesn't happen (yeah, right?!).  Anyway, fingers crossed that it all goes OK for tomorrow and that we gets lots of eggs and that they fertilise and they put them in me and the freezer!  I wonder if they could give me a general anaesthetic so I can wake up in two weeks and know one way or another?!!  The madness that is IVF.

Anyway girls, I'm off for eggs, nuts and cheese washed down with a couple more gallons of water.

Be happy and take care.

Sarah
x

P.S. Sorry to ramble - must be the nerves!


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey laydeez

Just popped in to say hi - sorry I haven't been around much all v hectic here  

Lou - sweetie honey     tons of love to you. On a   note I seem to remember hearing about a natural progesterone cream that you can buy OTC which may be worth a try if the dreaded bum bullets run out (so to speak   )

Beetle - wow  massive congrats   Shows it's worth the perseverence hey - all the excitment starts now then  

Tons of love and luck to all the rest of you     

We are all well. Tom is now running round like a looney   and climbing everything possible and some thing I didn't think were   Isla is crawling and pulling up on everything - she's is far too sensible for walking though she knows mummy will run round after her  

Keep  

Raggy


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Evening ladies

I know it took me ages to get back but been busy with work  Hangover is gone and was worth it 

Lou I'm sorry that you are feeling down, you will get there hun!!!    

Bettle I hope the time goes quickly till your scan 

SarahTM that is great news on having so many follies good luck tomorrow I'll be thinking of you  

Sam PMA    Hope the SKY get sorted soon 

Jack I'm Glad that DP has agreed, it's crap all this ttc and the strain that comes along with it, good luck hun  

Hi SarahL I hope that you are feeling well?

Well I got a letter from QM last week asking if I still want the tx so I rang and spoke to a lady and she said that once the funding has cleared they will send me through an appointment, so I'm still not sure how long but at least things are going in the right direction 

Sukie/Tanya


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

BE PREPARED FOR A RANT LADIES.

Apologies but I really need to get this off my chest.

So today was my Due date from my BFP which miscarried, I knew it was going to be hard but not his bloody hard.  

I had physio this morning and my physio who I've been seeing for ages has a pronounced bump!!, I must be in denial I just thought she was a bit plump. 

A ex member of staff brought in her beautiful 6 week baby to meet us.  Very nice of her I know but why today.

Another memeber of staff had his baby on tuesday, great I'm delighted for him.  My boss tries to get me to go to buy a new baby gift for him.  I tried to be polite, but oh no he had to keep pushing. So I told him No not today I was due today remember.  This is the second time he did this the last time less than a month after my MC.  I did it then but not today!, do you think he'd apologise, he just mused to himself was it that long ago you were pregnant!!!

Finally get home no heat, no hot water ( no change there then) and a lovely letter from QMH copied to my doctor advising them that if this cycle fails I'm to consider donor eggs or adoption.  

Is this a sign from GOD do you think?, Am I just being sensitive or is this just plain freaky and very unfair!

Sorry everyone!


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Good Evening Ladies,

Apologies for the rant.  I hope everyone is weel.  Can anyone tell me who is the senior consultant at QMH, I've just realised I was seen the last two times by Dr Kaur, Clinical Fellow?, she's not very senior is she? , I thought she was Dr Bevan too.  oopsy!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick one from me as SKY won't be done in at least 10 days!!  What a joke!!!!!!!  I've been so mad at them in the last couple of days (would love to see the notes on my files with them!! Crazy woman, starts all calm and then looses it!!   I don't care I just want the internet at home I'm not asking for much: I've given the **** the alcohol can't give up the net!!  )

Well AF due in tomorrow so we'll see but as previously said clomid tends to make longer cycle so I won't be getting excited!!  Don't have any symptoms at all apart from tiredness: I don't think at all I'm preggers this time!!  The only problem I think we may have is that (I need to calculate)DH is going away on business to Dubai on the 9th of next month and I think it might just be the week I need him    Don't know if I should waste this clomid cycle or not.  What do you think I should do?

Jackeen, don't worry about ranting on here that is what we are here for    I do believe the senior consultant is MISS BEVAN hun.  The one who cancelled my appt for the 22nd of October and replace it with one for the 28th of JANUARY!!!

HI everybody, sorry no personals today but at work again.

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jackeen I'm so sorry to hear about your crappy day yesterday - people can be so insensitive at times and when we're feeling that low it seems ten times worse.  Hopefully your day is a bit better today and will keep on improving?  I'm not quite sure about the QM set up - I only met Dr Bevan once and she was really nice but I don't know how senior she is.  Why not call Nick and ask him?

Sam, Sky are infuriating!  I have screamed my head off at them in the past!  Maybe the tiredness and ranting is a sign that this clomid cycle has worked and if not can't you have a few days off to accompany DH to Dubai next month?!

Tanya/Sukie, excellent news that things are progressing.  You're very patient, I'd be on the phone to them every other day asking when to expect the funding to come through!  Hopefully it won't be too long for you.

Beetle and Sarah, how are you both feeling?

Hope you're OK Lou?

As for me, ec went fine yesterday.  I was the only person on the ward for ec along with another lady who was having a cyst removed before starting injections.  Didn't feel too bad although the minute I left the hospital I started sneezing and I've now got a stinking cold.  Had a call from the Bridge yesterday to say that we got 15 eggs and had another call from the Bridge today to say that out of our 15 eggs 15 have fertilised!!!  DH thinks he has 'Super Sperm' and is overjoyed!  They have decided to get us in for transfer on Saturday instead of tomorrow so we now have to wait for tomorrow's call to see how our brood are doing!  

Sending you all loads of positive thoughts  and crossed fingers.

lots of love

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Sarah

               
That's brilliant news, good luck for saturday and ET, thinking of you,

Love,

Sam   

P.S: I don't even want to speak about SKY they are driving me nuts (I think it's more PMT which is making     )


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Jackeen I'm sorry yesterday was so hard, people can be so insensitive (like my older sister in Sept first time I spoke to her since our first IVF failed and it was our third wedding anniversary  and she tells us then that she is pregnant with her third. It ruined our meal  ) Take it easy hu n and I hope your heating and all is sorted 

SarahTM That is great you go girl and of course DH  Good luck for ET 

Hi girls


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Ladies, thanks for your kind messages.

Sarah Tm, wow, methinks it's super sperm and super eggs.  Yup I think it's a vey positive note for you and third one lucky too.  Good luck


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all
Hope you're all ok.

WOW SarahTM....15 FERTILISED. WOW! Dont think I have ever heard of anyone doing so brilliantly!! Just think - you might get 13 frosties!!! Enough to make you never need the hard core menopur again!!! i am convinced its definitely super sperm and definitely super eggs! And great you are going in on Saturday - that will help your chances even more! Will be brilliant if you are the hat-trick for us!!!

Jackeen  - glad you have managed to get to a good place with DH. Hang on in there hun. If you are finding it tough, have you thought of going to the counsellor QM offers up? I havent used them yet but they are on my standby list should things go wrong. I would def recommend dr bevan vs. dr kaur. I found dr kaur very junior and one day she was even there 'work shadowing' dr bevan. So def worth getting a second opinion. sorry its all happening around you at once. i know what you mean about edd...its so hard to forget.

Lou - hope you're ok. Totally understand how you must be feeling. Make sure you take time to give yourself lots of treats. Maybe the doc will reappear and you'll be able to have a proper chat with her. Another thought - have you been to any recurrent miscarriage place to have the tests done around blood, kerotype etc. Apparantly there's a bloke that is linked to zita west (a friend used him and after 3 miscarriages has just given birth!). Could get the info if you need it. QM did it for us for 'free' ie part of ivf package.

Samia - hope no arrival of AF. Thinking of you.

Sukie - hope the funding comes through soon. 

Am trying to control my paranoia that I really am pregnant...need to wait for scan on 5th and its doing my head in!

Love to the rest of you.

Talk soon

Love me


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Well as I thought   turned up last night so I'm on day 1 again today:     .

Feeling a bit pants but what else can I do Tried everything now and nothing's working so I guess we'll just have to start accepting that we'll only ever have the one!!  I know I'm lucky as some of you don't even have that so sorrry for sounding selfish!!    I'll be fine I'm sure, I'm starting to get used to it now to be honest: would have been a shock if it worked first time!!  The only problem I have now is that DH's going away on the 9th of november for a week and I think if I'm right he's leaving early on day 15 or 16 so not sure if I should take the clomid this month or not    Will go and post on the clomid board later...
Anyway, hope you all have a nice week-end.

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah (and all the others)

Liz here, I'm the lady who was in the same day as your ec to have my cyst aspiration - glad I found you all on this site as it's good to share experiences!

Really good news about having so many eggs collected and them all fertilising - hope the next stage goes really well (fingers crossed for you!)

Liz


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the thread Liz.  It was nice to meet you on Wednesday.  So how did you get on?  Are you good to go on your stimming injections?  That nurse really was a bit bonkers wasn't she?!!

Sam, really sorry to hear that AF reared her ugly head.  Please don't give up - you've done brilliantly giving up the cigarettes and maybe it just takes a bit more time to get your body ready so another round or two of Clomid will do the trick.  Get on the phone to Sky and have another rant to see if that makes you feel a bit better?!!  

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the lovely messages.  Just had another call to tell us to come in to the Bridge for et at 10.20 tomorrow and to let us know that all of our 15 eggs have survived and divided - 1 is average and 14 are above average!!  I think they must have muddled them up with someone else's but I'm not complaining!!  So from tomorrow I am officially on the dreaded 2ww and will need you all to keep me sane!

I have sent you all some bubbles in multiples of lucky 7s of course (except for Sam's 'cos I daren't touch!!).

Have a lovely weekend girls and speak soon.

Sarah
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Yes - started my injections as soon as I left Minor Ops. Think I was still pretty spaced out though when the nurse was showing me how to do it, as I didn't have a clue what to do last night (luckily DH did!). Apologies for the hiccups - that sedation is strong stuff!!!!

Starting out on 3 ampoules and have extra scan this Monday to ensure my PCOS doesn't mean I'm overstimulating.

Good luck for et tomorrow

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Good morning ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I started DR yesterday and stimms tomorrow with EC planned for the 9th November.  God I feel sick with it all and to top it all my DP had to plead with me to start as I found some woman had been trying it on with him and the stupid idiot left her text message on his phone.  This does not bode well does it?.  As if TX was not enough now I don't know whether he's telling the truth and he was just flattered by her attention.

I hope you ladies are doing well.  

Sam I'm sorry Af has turned up already but it was your first month and you never know.  I'd stay on the Clomid for a few months and see what happens.

SarahTM, I hope the ET goes well you shoudl be so proud of your fantastic results.

Hi Beetle, enjoy this wonderful news the wait for the scan is awful but you can't do anything in the meantime so try to relax and revel in it.

I hope you're all enjoying the extra hour today.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Morning all,

How are you?  I'm feeling a lot better today and had a good chat with dh last night who made me realise we are already very lucky to have what we have and that we should make the most of it.  And that if we do get baby  number 2 then we will be blessed!

Jackeen, I'm so happy that you've started tx again, is it private or nhs?  Hope your dp has not been naughty: you know what men are like: a bit attention from the opposite sex and they don't know what to do with themselves!!   Don't let that stress you out hun just enjoy the whole process if there is such a thing!!  

Hi Liz and welcome to the QM's thread: the girls on here are just brill..

SarahTM, how are you hun?  How did ET go?  Just rest and take it easy, thinking of you,xx

Lou where are you hun? Missing you.. 

SarahL, Carmen, Rosa how is pregnancy treating you?  Hope you are all well,xx

Well got to go as my Dad is looking over my shoulder waiting for me to get off so he can use it!!  

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you're all coping this horrible rainy sunday. At least we all got an extra hour in bed!

Jackeen - so glad to hear you have started tx. Sorry to hear about the set back you had - I am sure and hoping it was just a minor blip!! Try and stay focused and positive. I am crossing everything for you!

SarahTM - hope everything went ok with transfer. Hope you survived with the full bladder! When I went in they were running really late and each minute they were later I got more and more worried about my bladder exploding! Just about survived! I then saw they had a sign up saying come in with a HALF full bladder and my DH wondered if that change was because some one had had a little accident!! Good luck with the start of the 2ww. Make sure you lock away those pee sticks!!!

Samia - sorry to hear about AF arriving. But as the girls say, I reckon you should keep trying.Not that I know very much about Clomid, but am sure your body must need a bit of time to get used to it. And if it means you just have to focus on more hanky panky well then who's to complain ( cant remember the last time we did any given all the drugs and waiting etc!)

Hi to you Liz...really great you are joining the site. Good luck with the jabs!

Hi to you lou too...hope alls well.

Take care all

Love me x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sam - so sorry about AF rocking up.  You really do need to hang in there with it.  When I tried Clomid, I got a positive after 6 months on it.  Trouble was, because of my tubes it was ectopic that time. I'm sure Sky are a realy pain too, but no better than the rest. We moved to Virgin Media and it's been grief all the way.  I'm very bored of being 'on hold' for their customer services team!

Jackeen - how are you feeling on the injections? Sorry that your relationship is taking a strain. Not what you need right now.  Your hormones will be all over the shop at the moment, so try to not look into anything too much.

Beetle - only a week until the scan!  Hope the days don't drag - keep yourself busy!

Sarah TM - those embies are amazing! I presume this means you have a good chance of taking them to blasocyst stage?

Welcome Liz! And hi to Tanya and Sukie. hope you are all doing well.

As for me. I'm nearly 9 weeks pregnant. Still suffering extremely bad morning sickness, so am off work again. I can't even drive at the moment, so feel pretty miserable (but obviously happy at the same time!).  I had an awful scare last Thursday.  I went to the loo and was gushing with blood. It was really bad.  My DH ended up taking me to A&E.  The doctor felt my cervix and said it was still closed but I needed a scan.  I had to go privately for the scan as they couldn't fit me in for a week at Kingston.  Luckily everything was OK with both babies.  The midwife saw a large area under the left one, where the bleeding had occured.  I can't believe how close I was to losing one.  Really scary.  Anyway, they now measure 2cm each and must be quite tough as the whole episode doesn't seem to have effected them.  Hopefully things will go abit more smoothly from here.

Take care,

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend?

Sarah, I'm so glad to hear that both babies are doing OK.  That must have been hideously worrying for you - just glad that it's all turned out well and that you're able to rest.  Hopefully the sickness will ease soon.  My friend was horribly sick for the first 3 months and now has healthy 3 year old twins - apparently it's the sign of a good, strong pregnancy so will be worth it in the end.

Sam, glad to hear that you're able to see the positive.  I agree that your body probably needs time to get used to the drug so don't despair after just one month.  Glad to hear that dh is so supportive and caring.  How's your new house?

Jackeen, technology is not always such a wonderful thing.  I really really hope that this is just a little hitch and not a setback.  Personally I find that a bit of a flirt boosts the ego and there's no harm done as long as you don't get found out (please don't let dh see this!). As we all know this whole tx is bloody madness and can cause huge strains and emotional ups and downs not only for us girls but also for our partners.  I hope you can pull together now, that you get a fantastic result from this cycle and that this episode is all forgotten.

Liz - hope the jabs are going ok?

Beetle - Remember, remember the 5th of November...  How exciting for you, just a week to go.  Maybe you'll have twins too?!  

TanyaK/Sukie (please tell us which you prefer?!!) Any news on funding yet?  I bet you're getting v impatient?  Hope it won't be too long now.

Hi and lots of love to Raggy, Lou, Michelle, Alli and anyone else I've missed.

As for me, ET went very well.  I had a bottle of water on the train on the way up to the Bridge and wasn't feeling too bad but then realised I'd left the directions at home and DH couldn't remember which exit it was!  By the time we'd tried every exit I couldn't walk and was so desperate for the loo that I was nearly crying!!  When we got there, I was told to go to the loo but to only release half my bladder - has anyone tried doing that?  Very very difficult!!  

The doctor scanned me and by the look on her face I thought she was going to abort the cycle.  She said I'm very overstimulated, my ovaries and follicles are very swollen, that I'm to carrying on drinking gallons of water and that I can expect to feel bloated and swollen for the next two weeks and even more so if this is successful!  I asked her if it could affect my chances and was pleased to hear that if anything statistics show a slightly better success rate when you're overstimulated (as long as I don't dehydrate).  Anyway, we now have two embies on board and ten in the freezer!!  

I hadn't realised that the Bridge was right opposite Borough Market so made dh take me there for a wander and some yummy food after et before going home for acupuncture.  I then spent Saturday night and all of Sunday being pampered, sitting on the sofa watching TV and scoffing my face!  DH has gone to work today and I'm sitting at my pc doing a bit of work, contemplating finishing my curtains and surfing the internet.  I have got to find a way of filling my 2ww 'cos I am soooo bored already!  

Quick question for you - in my last cycle at Hammersmith I had to go there for a blood test 2 weeks after ec.  QM have told me to do my own test 2 weeks after et.  If you get a positive (fingers crossed) do they then do a blood test and/or scan or is that then down for you to sort via your GP?

Sorry to ramble everyone but I suspect I shall be on here quite a bit in the coming days!  

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Just come back from my 1st stimming scan at QM, showed 10-12 follicles growing nicely (but still small) on LH side but 3 larger ones on RH side which may be overstimulating, so awaiting results of blood test but probably going to be going down to 2 ampoules from tonight.

Jackeen - if all goes well, I may well be aiming for EC same time as you - hope the injections are going well and you're feeling no side effects

SarahTM - really pleased that the ET went well so will keep everything everything crossed for a positive result after 2ww. What did you make of The Bridge? How did they seem up there?

Sam - I had Clomid for 12 cycles back in 2004 (even though I was initially told that I should only have them for 6!). I responded well to it but unfortunately no BFP! Think I still have loads of boxes of it as for some reason my GP prescribed me about 2 years worth!!! 

Beetle - hope all is well and you're not feeling too nervous about the scan!

Sarah L - excellent news that all is still well with the pregnancy but sorry to hear that the morning sickness has been bad!

Hello to all the others too - sorry, being the newbie, it's talking me while to find out who is who

Take care everyone

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Quick long RANT coming.......  .  Well I get into work early this morning and a colleague and friend (may I add!!) follows shortly after..  We settle in, how was your week-end kind of talk, in the meantime another girl comes in and we all start chatting.  Anyway, my FRIEND then comes out on top of her voice:"Well my husband and I have decided to try for number 2!  Oh well it should take us too long only took us 1 go with the first one so maybe one or two could be good!!  I didn't know where or what to do with myself!!  I'm so    .  She knows the whole ivf thing and everything: I can't believe she could be so insensitive!!  She went on and on,even asking me about maternity leave and all that kind of s**t! and then I think she kinda of realised and said oh well it could take us longer than 2 goes!!  I then said:" Don't I know the feeling!!"  I left it at that but it really has upset me!!  And to top it all off I'm sure she'll come in next month saying they've done it!!  
Sorry I had to get it off my chest, going now as I've got to go to the shops, will do personals tonight.

Love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hiya

Liz, excellent news that things are moving along so quickly.  I found that QM really kept an eye on me and Katie was even calling me with blood results over the weekend so I've no doubt that they'll get you the best size follies possible.  The Bridge is much smaller than I thought it would be and there was only one other couple there when I was there (but then it was Saturday?).  The doctor was really nice, very knowledgeable and very friendly and the embryologist was very good and rang me when she said she would.  All in all a very pleasurable experience (except for the busting for the loo and the stirrups bit!!)    . 

Sam, sounds like your friend is not such a good friend after all?  Either that or she's had a lobotomy over the weekend and forgotten your situation?  Either way rise above it 'cos it's not worth getting yourself too stressed - just remember that what goes around comes around and somebody'll say something horrid to her someday that'll make her realise how thoughtless she was to you.


Bye bye my FFs!  

Sarah x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all

Quick panic attack rant from me...I started bleeding this afternoon at 5 weeks and 5 days. I have to wait til tomorrow to see if it stops and go in for an emergency scan. Having a MAJOR panic given my track record of miscarriage. I know there is a logic side that says dont stress (think if I recall Sarah Leucine had a bleed around this time?) but that is seriously easier said than done!
Oh MAN. Will keep you posted!

Sarah TM - glad transfer went well. Great news about the freezer bank full! They might have to extend their premises based on your heavy load!!! To answer your question - QM get you to do a preg test on your own after the 2www. If positive, as in my case (well - hopefully still the case!) they say they cant do anything for a further 2 weeks when they scan you for the heartbeat. After the 2ww you are technically 4 wks preggers and then 2 wks later is obviously 6 wks. So if successful, I hate to say this but the 2ww actually becomes another 2ww!

Sam - agree entirley with what SarahTM has said. You poor thing.

Liz excellent news things are moving so quickly. Also good that you are getting such a good response on such a low dosage. Means theres no issues on ovarian reserves.

Jackeen - hows the downregging going? Do you start stimming next week? or was it yesterday?

Lou - hope you're ok.

Lots of love to everyone

Me x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, I've been really busy, not really had chance to keep up....! I feel like I've missed loads! 

Beetle, OMG, I really hope all is okay, everything crossed for you, I know how much of a panic you must be in. I hope it's all fine.   If you can't get an emergency scan at Kingston, try St Georges in Tooting, they have an early pg unit, you just turn up at 08.30 and wait your turn.... Thinking of you......... xxx 

Sarah TM, wow, 15 eggs all fertilised and all those top quality embies! Congrats, and I hope you've got your feet up!    I know what you mean about the full bladder for the ET, I could barely walk mine was so full, so we had to stop at Guys on the way, and I was standing behind a hugely pg woman in the queue for the loo - I nearly bashed her out of the way.... and to pee and only let half of it go..... almost impossible...... mind you mine fills up pretty quickly!! Borough market is really cool isn't it, we had a good old wander, got some lovely ham and stuff... mmmmmmmmmm! 

Sam, hi hun, how you doing? I was about to send you some bubbles, but realised it would make it look untidy, wow how did you get 7777??!! That's greedy! Awww sorry it didn't work out on the clomid, give it time, and another go, don't give up on it just yet... I'm getting a voodoo doll to stick pins in your so-called friend! ARGH! Hope you're feeling better....  

Hi Liz, welcome to the thread, good luck with the stimming!  

OMG Sarah L, hope you're okay? What a scarey moment, hope Beetle can take some comfort in the fact that you're all okay... They're proper little fighters....! You keep those feet firmly up! (and your legs crossed!)  

Jack, I hope things have settled down at your end now... no more hassles with the DP, not what you need, try and put it to the back of your mind and look after you! I can't believe the day you had on your EDD. I don't think people appreciate how much it affects you, but it does. Thinking of you.  

Sukie, any news on your appointment yet? Hope so!I'm getting impatient for you!!  

Raggy, great to hear from you! Love the piccies!  

Hi to everybody else I've missed, it's taken a while to catch up!

Anyway, been really busy, went to bodypump on Wed night, it was very painful, during and after.... no pain no gain I suppose.... weekend spent running around on Sat, what fantastic weather.... Sunday was DH birthday and his special request was roast beef, yorkshire puds followed by apple crumble.... we had a couple of mates round and we all got through a fair bit of wine.... We're giving up alcohol for November to detox in time for Xmas! 

Anyway, got to shoot and cook the dinner!

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you all!

Lou


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Lou and Sarah L for your messages and posts. So reassuring to hear your experiences Sarah..dont know how you coped!

Lou sounds like you are being very sporty!!! Good on you! And impressed that your DH was after a good old traditional roast with crumble! (and impressed you can cook that! Not sure my version would have gone to plan so easily!!)

Bleeding stopped last night so have calmed down slightly. Still a bit of minor spotting this pm but hopefully nothing major. Spoke with QM this am and they said there is no point scanning til Monday as they wouldnt be able to deduce anything...so I've got to hang on til there Monday! We've some friends coming to stay for 4 days tomorrow who know nothing about ivf but we have decided to tell them all given I really want to take it easy! This waiting game is sooo hard, and its hopefully only the beginning!

Hope you're all doing ok out there.....good luck to anyone in today for a wednesday scan (Jackeen?)

lots of love

me x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Had my 2nd stimming scan today - still quite slow! Right side showing about 5 follies of around 15mm plus lots of little ones but left side only showing little ones. Staying on 3amps and scan again on Friday to see how to proceed - Julie mentioned maybe letting the large ones go and concentrate on developing the smaller ones instead (although I guess they may come to nothing at all)

Jackeen - are you going for scans now and how are you progressing?

Beetle - really really pleased to hear that bleeding has stopped and hope that Monday's scan shows that all is well. It's hard trying to keep the whole IVF thing to yourselves isn't it? 

SarahTM - how are you coping on the 2ww? Taking it nice and easy I hope and chilling big time

Hope everyone else is doing well - it's great to be able to hear about everyone's experiences (good and bad) as you definitely feel pretty alone when you're going through all this don't you?

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Beetle, I'm keeping everything crossed for you - it seems to me that as it's just spotting now that should be a good sign? I've heard of loads of people who bled right through their first trimester and beyond and went on to have a healthy bouncing baby so I'm sending all my PMA in your direction    for Monday.  Thanks for the info about QM's scans.  This is just one big waiting game isn't it?  Drives you doolally!    I think you're right to tell your friends so that you can relax and rest rather than worrying about them finding out.  I have told a couple of close friends and my mum and sis' and DH has told a couple of his friends and his mum.  To be honest, when it all went wrong last time I wished we hadn't told anyone as it was really hard to have to let them know.  We have quite a few really close friends we haven't told and occasionally I nearly spill the beans but then think that actually I'd like to tell them happy news that we're 3 months pregnant (please please please?!) rather than having everyone knowing all the way through.

Liz, I have an endometrioma on one of my ovaries and it took me exactly 2 weeks of stimming to get to ec.  You're only a week in aren't you? Loads of time for them to nurture lots of follies.  Zita West says you should visualise your follicles growing (personally I'm not sure what they look like so find visualisation really difficult!) but keep thinking positively, have lots of protein and water and chill your boots!

Lou, I'm so jealous of you being so busy!  This has really made me realise that most of my social life revolves around alcohol so in order to keep the whole IVF thing secret from most of my friends we've been declining most invitations - hence I'm bored out of my skull!  I love Borough Market even though there must have been 20 people handing out tasters of things I couldn't have like Cider and Wine and Brie all of which I love!!  It'll hopefully all be worth it though!

Jack, hope the stimming is going OK and that things are on a more even keel for you?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Sarah, Sam and Sukie (hey all the S's?!) hope you're all doing splendidly!

Nothing new from me except that I won a new client today so very happy about that and really hoping that I'm on a lucky streak!  I think that I'm not feeling so swollen now but it's very difficult to tell when drinking 4 litres of water a day as I'm in constant need of the wee!  This of course is another reason for not being able to go out that much although I have convinced my mate to come to bingo with me tonight!  I must be bored?!    I'm going to make her sit right near the loo and hopefully will win loads of money (on my lucky streak!) to pay for the yucky invoice I've just received for the freezing of our embies!

Anyway girls better go and get my bingo pens out (I've only been a few times - honest?!) and get my water bottle filled!

Take care.

Sarah 
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Where is everyone?   I'm on day 6 post et and starting to get paranoid.  AF would be due this weekend and on my last cycle I started bleeding on my AF due date so I'm nervous that the same will happen again.  As a result I'm starting to analyse every twinge and if AF doesn't come I still have a whole week 'til test date.  How does life go so fast yet the 2ww drags intolerably?!!

Dh keeps telling me he doesn't remember my boobs being like watermelons last time  (boy are they sore!) and I am trying to keep positive but reality is now kicking in and I'm worried that all this PMA is going to have me falling very hard if it's not successful.

Sorry for the woe is me post!  Hope to bounce back later!

Jack and Liz - hope the scans went well today?  Hope everyone else is fab and good luck for Monday Beetle.

Sarah
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

I'm here!  

Went for scan again today but bit disappointed as it only looks like 3-5 follies have grown to a good size on my right ovary whilst everything is still pretty tiny on the left!   However EC is still going ahead on Monday - think we are both in shock as we've never even managed to get this far before - we were expecting them to say Wednesday or Friday!!! I guess you only need 1 good one but it's still a shame! Just hope that they manage to get eggs!
Anyway am eating so much protein that i'm getting to the stage that I'll be happy if I never see any protein ever again and drinking litres of water is making me need to never stray far from a loo!

Watermelons eh? I bet DH is loving that! Mind you if they are as sore as I imagine they are, they are probably giving you grief. Almost halfway through the 2ww!

Jackeen - any news on your scans - would be interested to hear how things are going with you. You're on short protocol aren't you?

Would love to hear from anyone else out there too! But if I don't hope you all have a great weekend

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Liz

I'll keep everything crossed for you over the weekend that all your follies start growing madly!  And you're right that it only takes one.  Someone on the Hammersmith thread last year was disappointed that she only got three eggs and was gutted that only one fertilised - she changed her tune when she got her bfp though so try not to think the worst.  

I know what you mean about the loo - I can be seen regularly dashing through the house to get there in the nick of time!  If I don't speak to you before then good luck for Monday and watch out for the mad chatty nurse!!

Hope you're OK Jackeen?

Sarah
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been MIA, my DP has been around a lot this week, making amends so I've been making an effort and staying off the computer.  I had my first scan on Monday and have started stimming.  I feel really sick in the mornings as I'm injecting in the mornings this time around. My first stimms scan is on Monday so I'm really nervous in case it doesn't work again.

Had to arrange for my DP's sperm to be frozen this week in case I'm not ready for EC on friday what a nightmare had to stand on the street ourside of work against a rubbish bin giving my credit card number and arranging it with funny looks from all the passers by.  Not somethign I want to do again.

Liz don't worry too much about the low number of follicles, quite often the eggs seem to be better from fewer follicles.  

Sarah, sorry you're feeling so anxious, my boobs were the same when I got my BFP, i went up a size and into maternity bras by 6 weeks! I hope it's a good sign.

Beetle, my goodness, you must be relieved that everything is okay.  This is such an anxious time for you, I hope you can have a relaxing weekend and have another scan soon to put your mind to rest.

Hi Lou and Sarah L, how are you doing?

I hope everyone has a great weekend, I'm sorking on Sudnay night so I got to go home early today, yipee.  DP's supposed to be with his kids this weekend, let's hope he is eh!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quicky from me:

Jackeen, good luck with stimming I hope the sickly feeling eases up soon and wishing you loads of luck hun, xx

SarahTM, not long now try and stay positive if you can: watermelons: that sounds HUGE!!  , all the best, xx

Liz, as everyone says: it only takes the one so try not to worry too much there's still plenty of time for your follies to GROW, GROW, GROW... 

Lou hun where have you been? Not catching mice are you?    Nice to see you're feeling ok, have you decided what's your next step at all? xx

SarahL: how are the bubbas doing? Hope the nausea is getting less... 

Beetle hun hope you are well as well as the baby(ies) and all my fingers are crossed for you and monday will be thinking of you hun,xx

Hi everyone else, we are fine not much to report this month, have got a huge house warming party tomorrow and I'm a bit scared of going back to smoking!!  Celebrating the new house with our friends and family with fireworks and also our 14th year of being together!!    Finished my clomid for this month so will have to get into serious BMS in the next few days with opks and also instead cups which I bought on e-bay(should be fun!!  )

Lots of love everyone,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Rant alert!

Last night my DP said as I had now arranged his sperm to be frozen that I should just go ahead and use the frozen sperm.  After all he will be really busy next Friday as he's flying to the states for a business trip on saturday mornging and it would be easier all round!.

So what , I have my Eggs Collected and then hop on a tube to the satellite hospital, incubater in hand and this  a week after  I find his flattering text's.

Do you ever feel that something is just not meant to be!   

So ladies are any of you free on Friday in case he carries out his little plan, I might just need you in the flesh?


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the weather!

We've had some friends to stay for a long weekend which is why you havent heard much from me! Had to blab out the whole IVF and pregnancy thing within about 2 hours of them arriving as I felt I needed to explain my frequent, paranoid rushes to the loo to check I havent got any more bleeding!! It did luckily stayed away - apart from the odd bit of brown spotting - so I am really hoping the scan tomorrow will reveal all - in a positive sense! Thanks SOOO much to all of you for your positive vibes. Will let you know how tomorrow goes..............

Jackeen - really sorry to hear you are having such a hard time. Its bad enough with the drugs and the scan let alone any domestics. Although its none of my business , I want to give you a big hug and give your DH a big kick up the back side! I hope he has come round slightly since you wrote the post. There's NO way you can go off to the Bridge on your own after EC - and sadly I'm in town on Friday so cant be anywhere near QM. And if he could be around, at least he might then have a fresh sample of sperm which makes his part vagely as stressful as yours! Maybe the counsellor at QM might be helpful to you?

Sarah TM - hope you are manaing to hang on in there...watermelon boobs!!! Pas mal eh!!? Mine also got big - but given their start point was little sand peaks, the biggest mine are is really small seville oranges!!!  But the first signs I had were sore boobs, and when I went down the stairs the bouncing up and down was agony!!! Am crossing all my fingers and toes for you and sending you loads of positive vibes!

Liz - hang on in there hun. I know what you mean. The same happened to me. WE were told on our last scan that we would be lucky if we would get 3 follicles. We ended up getting 6 (still not sure where the other 3 came from!) and of those I got a BFP (hopefully am still BFP!!?!?!?!). Good luck with EC - enjoy the food box and the good snooze! Will be thinking of you. And make sure you take it easy tomorrow afternoon.

Samia - hope your party was fab. Sounds brilliant! and 14 years with your DH - you definitely deserve a celebration. Thats brilliant. Did you survive the smoking gremlin!!?

And Lou - hope you're ok out there. Not been attacked by any mice!!?

Take care everyone and talk to you soon

Love me


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone..
just a quick update...went in today and had the scan. Turned out its too soon to see a heartbeat as its only wk 6 day 2. But the good news is there is definitely one (phew not twins!) gestation sac in the right place with something in it. My DH reckon he saw a faint flicker! We have to go back next monday when Julie reckons the heartbeat should be easy to spot. So just another week of waiting!!!!!!!!! But as Julie said as we left...everything is as good as it can be for wk 6.

Liz - was thinking of you as we were in QM - hope all is ok for EC. Fingers crossed for you.

Jackeen - looked out for you too but nobody was in the waiting area (we were in at 9.15am)

And forgot to say in my email yesterday...hope you're ok Sarah L...and the sickness is getting better?

Speak soon everyone.

Lots of love


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girls

Before anything else -   *HOORAY *   for Beetle - I'm so so happy for you so you must be over the moon? 

Liz - hope ec is going/went well and that they got some top quality eggs. Hope you're feeling OK? What was in the box today?!

Jack - it sounds like you and dh are going through it at the moment. I really hope that you've talked things through and managed to make DP understand how emotional ivf makes you and how much you need his support? If you really need someone then I will do my best to clear some time to be with you on Friday but to be brutally honest I'm not sure it would be a very good idea. Personally I would feel abandoned and I'm not sure I could forgive my dh which wouldn't put me in a very positive frame of mind for the 2ww? I really hope that all is rosy back in the Jackeen household and all this is now history?

Sam - how did the party go? Hope you managed to stay away from the cigs and get lots of BMS in?!!

Hope you're OK Lou and Sarah?

As for me, I've had a pretty up and down weekend. Went to a party on Friday night and managed to fool everyone (with the help of dh and best mate) that I was as drunk as them by drinking tonic water with ice and a slice and pretending they were G&Ts!! Woke up with a banging headache on Saturday and felt like I had a terrible hangover! It must be the guilty lies!!

Had a bit of retail therapy on Saturday and then started getting AF like cramps. Felt very very down for the rest of the day and evening as AF was due on Saturday but woke up feeling a bit more positive on Sunday morning. Was preparing to finish my curtains (trust me that you should have someone make them for you 'cos making your own is not worth the aggro) and went to the loo and saw blood. Sorry for TMI but it was a red spot and then a bit of brown accompanied with stomach cramps. Lost the plot, got really really upset and very 'life's not fair' - poor dh was really brilliant and calming without trying to tell me it'll all be OK as that doesn't really help. On the advice of my friend I spent the rest of the day lying on the sofa with my legs in the air (something about getting the blood from your feet to your womb - she's a bit of a hippy!) and thankfully there was no more blood yesterday. In all the panic though I fell asleep without doing my bottom bullet so had to do it this morning instead.

There's still no full on AF but there is more brown this morning and to make matters worse I have just dug out my box of medication (which has been hidden in a cupboard away from prying eyes) and found two more boxes of Cyclogest. Am I supposed to be doing the pessaries more than once a day? At Hammersmith last year I only did them at night. Of course now I'm wondering whether it's not gonna work 'cos I haven't been getting enough Cyclogest?

God I'm going bloody mad - assuming that AF doesn't arrive in full flow there's no way I'm gonna last 'til Saturday. Do you think if I ring QM in a state they'll let me go in for a blood test so that I can find out earlier?

Really sorry for the 'me' post but HELP!

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Sarah TM, thank you for saying you'd be there for me on friday.

I'll be at work now as sadly   my tx has been abandoned again.

There was no follicles again so sadly my TTC days are over.

I'm only 39  

If there's one lesson I've learnt from this is not to leave things until they're too late.

Good luck to you all, I hope your treatments work out and you all get BFP's and beautiful babies


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening all,

Jackeen     I've pm'd you hun   

Beetle, such good news take it easy and I bet this is going to be an even longer wait than the 2ww!!  Good luck you'll be fine,   

SarahTM, stay calm babe, I've had some bleeding with dd, sarahL had some: a lot of people do so try not to let it worry you as the stress of it all can't be good for you, everthing's still crossed,   

Liz how did it go? Plenty of rest now and hopefully another BFP on its way  

Lou hun where are you? Did the mouse get you   

Hi to everybody else.

The party was just FAB, family and close friends, loads of food and drinks were had by everyone and lovely fireworks (DH had bought a 50 piece one) which lasted a whole hour!!  Thank god the weather was not too cold (or could be due to the white wine I had!!)  I didn't start drinking until late as I didn't want to make a fool out of myself!! But still manage to drink a whole bottle and be sick!!  Sorry TMI  
Didn't have a hungover just a headache (cheap wine probably!!  ) as for once I'd managed to eat!!

Anyway, it's our 14th year together today I must be   and I forgot to buy DH a card: see if he remembers  

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Blimey – everyone’s been very busy posting stuff! Keep losing our broadband connection so takes ages to get the modem connected again!

Jackeen - so, so sorry to hear about your tx being cancelled  . Do you definitely feel that you don't want to take it any further? I know it must come as complete blow to you - it's such a hard emotional rollercoaster at the best of times! Thinking of you!

SarahTM - as the others have said, some bleeding seems to have been quite common with a lots of the girls and hasn't meant anything harmful. Make sure you carry on taking it easy - good trick with the fake G&T!
Wanted to ask you (and anyone else) about the Cyclogest pessaries. The info from QM just said to start taking them this eve and I've looked at the info that came with the packs and it's pretty vague on dosage. I was given another handout in Minor Ops today which said to insert 2 each evening so is that the dose you've been told. Next nasty question is..........front or back Anyone found one better than the other - sorry to ask!

Beetle - brilliant news from the scan - you must be soooooooo excited and relieved and bet you can't wait for next weeks scan

Samia - sounds like the party was a blast! Happy Anniversary! When does your next round on Clomid start?

SarahL - hope all is well with you and the morning sickness is subsiding - keep us updated on progress

Lou - how's the alcohol detox going? I've drastically cut down on mine over the past 6 months and now find that I don't even enjoy it that much (sad or what!) - unless it's the odd glass of champagne  

Hello to anyone else that I've missed (still getting used to who's who)

Well had my EC today and all seemed to go fine - I was the only one in there until the ward was inundated with oldies coming in for endoscopy investigations! Sarah - chatty nurse was there but didn't see her much. Lunch box wasn't as good as the other week!
Anyway seems like I ended up with 5 good sized follicles and 1 smaller one which they don't think is likely to contain anything. DH hotfooted it over to The Bridge but we still don't know if they've even got any eggs yet as they were pretty busy and they didn't want DH hanging around for too long with a taxi waiting (costing £75!!!!!). 
That sedation scares the hell out of me - I'm like a loose cannon! Apparently I was telling the anaesthetist that the last anaesthetist I had, butchered my hand trying to get the needle in! I don't have any recollection of that conversation   - unfortuantely DH does and is taking great pride in reminding me of exactly what I said!
Feel pretty tender at the mo but trying to avoid paracetamol as just feel so pumped full of drugs!!!

Anyway - sorry for the essay but will keep you updated if there's any good news back from The Bridge

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Every time I post I manage to find myself apologising for not being around and posting. I've been reading and catching up but just been too busy to post!!   

Anyway, I'm here now, I have not been abducted by alien mice!    (all quiet on that front you'll be relieved to hear)

Liz, well done for the EC! Hope you find out soon about the eggs, I don't think I'd be able to cope waiting overnight for a result! £75!!! Wow, I knew it was expensive, DH drove and we had a moan at having to pay Ken, but it wasn't that much compared to a taxi!!! I loved the sedation myself! Its' scarey wondering what you're gonna say though! Fingers crossed for you!!! Ooh I'm having one of my !!! nights again.... best behave myself...  

Sam, sounds like your party was fab.... don't tell me you barfed...!!    Fantastic! Shame about the hangover though... yes the wine must have been cheap! We're detoxing before Xmas and having the whole of November alcohol free.... doing okay so far.... sleeping like a log for one thing! We had a bit too much last weekend for DH birthday so I'm not missing it much (I didn't barf though - felt sorry for my friend who had to drive.... although she did join in the rugby songs - sorry neighbours!!  ) Anyway, fantastic you've been together so long... no mean achievement these days! Did you stay off the ****? Hope so, or I'll have to come and wag my finger...!!  

Jack hun, i've pm'd you too. Thinking of you.xxx  

Sarah TM, the blood might have been implantation, let's hope so... don't panic yet.... I think even a blood test won't be able to detect anything yet... you say your AF was due Saturday, wouldn't that be too early, or am I getting a bit confused with your dates... sorry, doesn't take much.... For the cyclogest, I was taking 2 at night, but it varies according to the clinic. Some take one in the morning one at night, some just one, in fact Julie at QM says you really don't even need to take it at all, it's just a precaution. Just clarify it with QM if you're not sure. Hope you're okay.... think of that PMA!!!! Sure you'll be okay...    

Beetle, sooooo relieved that the scan went well.... at least as they say as well as it can for now, shame you have to wait another week..... all sounds positive though...! 

Sarah L hope you're feeling okay?  

Well I'm coping with the detox so far... weekend was the hardest, we went to my mum's for her b'day and although she's t-total she had a bottle ready for us. DH wasn't going to have one anyway as he was driving, so it made it a bit easier for me to turn it down... Apart from that, not much to report, I've got a stinky cold that won't come or go it's just hanging on the edge... and I'm annoyed cos I cancelled my session with my personal trainer because of it, and I really need a kick up the wotsit in the gym! I've put on half a stone since my b'day. Bet I won't lose any for November...! Had a good day at work, my boss has been promoted to big boss and our pr woman got some photos done of her which she absolutely hated, and she ended up getting me to do a photoshoot in the office (make me look like Catherine Zita Jones ) on Friday and I took the results in today, and she was happy and they're paying me for it! Yay! My first commission I guess, and the pr woman was impressed too!! 
Well in terms of tx, I've been feeling a bit up and down. I've got my AF again, and I'm not sure where to go next, whether to go back for another IVF go, or what, I just don't know and I know I can't dither around forever. I sometmes feel quite emotional about it too, so I need to have a good think about it. Need to go and talk to QM I think. Hum! Might get Xmas out of the way first.

Well I'd better go! Hi to everybody else out there!

Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

First of all sorry for my mad post - was feeling very anxious and not quite myself!

Jackeen - I'm so so sorry to hear about your cycle.  I'm not sure if this will help but one of my best friends had 6 failed IVF attempts before deciding that enough was enough.  After some recovery time she decided to try adoption and were blessed with a 5 month old baby boy who has just turned 3!  He's absolutely gorgeous and you would never know they weren't the natural parents.  They're about to start the adoption process again to give him a sibling and complete their little family.  Please take some time to mend, look after yourself and don't give up your dream until you're completely sure...  Please PM me if you need to talk?

Lou - good luck with the detox.  Have a chat with QM and hopefully they'll help you decide where to go next.  I must say that going to the gym always helps me feel not only better about myself but it also improves my energy and helps me see things more clearly.  Can you drag me with you please?!!  Where in SW London are you?  I used to live in East Sheen but moved to Sunbury recently and really miss it.

Hi Liz - any news on your eggs yet?  They sent my dh away without knowing too but I made him ring up when we got home (Mrs Impatient!!).  Now I'm sorry to be a bearer of bad news but how come the taxi cost you £75?  Oak Radio Cars are the company QM recommend and they charge £56.  Did you use someone else?  Oh well maybe your company drive more carefully and keep your deposits steadier which will result in a guaranteed BFP so it'll have been worth the extra 20 quid?!  As for the cyclogest you can do it front or back (apparently front's messier so I did back which gave me hideous stomach cramps and wind so I'd suggest try both and see what works for you) and you should have enough for two a day.  Don't ask me when you're supposed to do them 'cos I've only been doing one a day but I think it should be two at night or one in the morning and one at night?  Anyway, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Beetle, I am so happy for you and keeping every ounce of   I have left for you (and Liz!).  Thanks so much for the PM.  Enjoy every second and keep us all updated with your symptoms so we can know what to expect when it happens to us.

Sam, Happy Anniversary.  If your dh is anything like mine then he won't be too upset about the lack of card - after all it is a bit of paper (men?!).  Having said that I did stumble across a stash of Valentine's, Xmas and Bday cards I'd sent him over the years so he does have a soft centre after all!  Bless!  Glad your party went well.  Can we have an invite to the next one 'cos it sounded fab (minus the puking!).

Talking of puking, hope you're feeling better Sarah?  

Well, as for me - it's a  this time for us.  Very sad  but as you can all probably tell I'm not very good at waiting and not knowing... AF arrived yesterday with a vengeance and although I am obviously completely gutted I also feel quite relieved that there's no uncertainty like last time when I was bleeding for 10 days with a bfp and then hcg levels declined.  DH and I have decided that we're gonna get back on it as soon as possible.  I've just spoken with Julie at QM who has assured me that me only doing one cyclogest wouldn't have affected anything and said that they would recommend a natural FET.  Apparently they do lots of scans then send me home with an ovulation kit and at the right time we go to the Bridge for a frozen embryo transfer.  There are no drugs involved at all and although I'm a bit dubious maybe my body will respond better naturally as I'm not used to taking even aspirin let alone all this mood changing medication?!    Does anyone have any experience of this?  We have an appointment to discuss it on 3rd December and I can start after 2 AFs so I'm hoping for January.  As soon as this hideous AF subsides I'm gonna go and kill myself at the gym and try and drop the weight I've gained in the past 4 months.  I'm thinking that if I'm feeling healthier then this will hopefully improve my chances?  It's early days girls, but I'm working on building the PMA   for the next go - 3rd time lucky and all that?!

I've cleared my diary for a couple of days of recuperation and curtain finishing and I'm off to look after my dh and make sure he's included in the recovery process (might even try a bit of BMS to check that tubes really are still blocked?!  You never know!).

Thanks so much for all your support girls.  

Big love and huge hugs  and a few bubbles!!  (please bubble me a few back so I can feel popular!!  )

Sarah
xxx

P.S. Sorry for the essay!
P.P.S. Fingers and toes crossed for you Liz and Beetle - hope you're both puking soon!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi SarahTM

Have just PM'd you - think it crossed as you were posting this!!! But as I said in PM - am thinking of you!

Don't really feel it's right time to update you on my news after hearing yours - don't have much anyway - they got 4 eggs fertilised (out of 7 collected) but won't know embryo quality until tomorrow.
DH did use Oak Radio Cars but he was gone for ages and ages and they were waiting so I guess that's why it cost so much! Driving himself next time!

Anyway keep us updated and enjoy the bubbles I've sent

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Liz

Don't be worrying about me, I'm off investigating natural frozen embryo transfers now and it seems they work a bit more than I expected...  

I'm really happy for you - 7 is fab from 5 good sized follicle?  Fingers crossed for two in and two to freeze tomorrow!  And thanks for the bubbles!!

lots of love

Sarah
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Think it was the sedation - I thought I'd been told that I'd got 4 follicles in the end but DH thought that they'd told us that I'd had 4 on right & 1 on left plus 1 small one so god knows where the other one came from!
I don't even remember talking to anyone, so exactly what I was told is anyone guess!!!

Oh and after telling DH that I'd Veuve Cliquot for my sedation last time for my cyst aspiration - this time I told him I'd had a magnum of it (wishful thinking!)

Where would they do the frozen embryo transfers? Back at The Bridge? 

Liz
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Liz - hope you are managing to hang on in there. As they say  (and as I have tried to reassure myself on many an occasion....'You just need the one good 'un! If 4 have fertilised then am sure that bodes well. I'm really crossing my fingers that you get 2 in and 2 in the freezer! Good luck going to the Bridge tomorrow....good luck with the bladder control!!! I found out last time (whilst my DH was off to get the car afterwards) that they have a stack of sweeties downstairs in the reception room so def worth giving yourself a little treat afterwards!!! I had 2 pessaries - and did one 'front door' every evening and one 'backdoor' every morning. Not much in it either way - either way nice to see the boobs blowing up as a result! QM kept telling me that you dont really need them as if you were conceiving naturally you wouldnt take any extra prostegone...so really no idea whats what!

Sarah TM - hun am so sorry for you. I really thought it would be a different outcome given the number of follies you had. It just goes to show what a complete lottery this malarky is! So glad though that you sound so positive - As you say, at least the decision is conclusive, and you dont have to wait any longer in any period of uncertainty. And your stash of frozen ones will I am sure stand you in good sted! Would love to know how it works as we have 4 in the bank and am sure will look to use them at some point (hopefully later rather than sooner!) so it would be good to know how it works! I totally agree with you that it has to be better not on the drugs. There was an article I read which talked about natural ivf with no drugs..just getting your egg out and fertlising it with the sperm 'manually' so to speak..and although you got less eggs each time, the chances werent that different. Think I still have the article somewhere with the clinic name. So will be crossing my fingers for you. And even if you do decide to get some fresh ones, your response rate was so brilliant that also bodes well! So enjoy getting back into the vino and gym again! You'll be able to tuck into those mulled wines at christmas! 

Lou - good on you for the detox! Very impressed with your will power and stamina!  I know how you're feeling re working out what to do next....if it helps to talk through just pm me....we've been there before on sooo many occasions! Its great you're focusing on you and getting yourself into good shape. You deserve it!

Sam - hope you had a good anniversary and got away with the card thing - and equally hope you received a card!!!

Jackeen - have sent you an email...but in short...am thinking of you hun

Sarah L - hope the sickness is ok. Was with a friend today who has the theory that bad sickness means its a boy as your body is producing all that testerone for the little lad. So maybe your twins are 2 boys which explains how bad the sickness it!!!! How bout that as a theory!! Needless to say, I still dont have any symptons which is causing me to be paranoid that there is not enough HSH in my system and miscarriage will happen. AAARHG.. I think I am going loopy.

By the way - would love to send you all little smiley faces etc but am SOOO crap I still havent worked out how to do it, despite the great lessons one of you wrote about!! I'm so NOT tecky!!

Off to my photography evening class now folks!! Take care and speak soon

Love me


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks or all your PM's ladies.

I will reply, I promise.  Been trying to get my head around it all and not cry too much at work today.  That  was very hard!.

Dp wants us to go back and see Miss Bevan but I'm going to try to take some time off from this for a little while and maybe get a second opinion.  

Sarah honey I'm so sorry to hear your news but glad you've got some frozen embies.

Liz, well done, you must be delighted.

Lou, after yesteday and today I'll need the detox, been smoking, drinking and eating chocolate again, unfortunately I've well and truly fallen off the wagon.

Beetle, I'm relieved to hear all is well with your baby and you can relax for a little while now.

Hi Samia, you sound well, like you I've planned I've made lots of plans for the next few weeks.  

I fly to Chicago with my naughty DP on Saturday to make sure he keeps out of mischief, he's on business,  I'm on shopping therapy.  My shopping budget is one IVF cycle (Private) less drug and blood test charges, however I am limiting myself to bags, shoes, size 6 clothes that fit (US sizing of course), manicure, facial, pedicure and one massage.  Just in case  I enjoy the spending too much and it becomes my new habit.

Thanks again for being there for me these last few months.


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

GOOD ON YOU JACKEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO FOR IT GIRL!!! YOU'RE DEAD RIGHT!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Jackeen - the offer still stands. I'm happy to keep you company this weekend if you like?!! Room in your suitcase for me?!!  On second thoughts not sure I want to be around a size 6 person until I've hit the gym!!

Beetle - thanks for your lovely message. I'm a firm believer in que sera and all that - I am not meant to have a Cancer as I'm more compatible with a Scorpio (  - amazing what you make up in your head to make yourself feel better isn't it?!!) Now how do you not know how to do smiley icon thingies? Does your screen look different to mine? When you click reply and are typing in the white box are there not a line of different icons directly above the box? and then there's [more] written to the right of them? If you click on this it brings up a new window with all the smiley faces! Simply click on one when you're in the middle of typing and it will insert it where you want it. If you need more complex information than that, then you'll have to ask Sam!

Liz - waiting to hear from you. Hope it went fantastically and that the 2ww flies by for you. You should have timed your cycle a bit better 'cos Borough Market is only open Thursday to Saturday so you missed out there! Having said that, maybe it was the 3 hours of walking around stuffing my face after et that didn't help? I should've gone to bed with my legs in the air probably?! And yes we'll be back to The Bridge for FET. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Nothing new to report - just coming to terms with everything and investigating our next step.

Take care everyone.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Quick update - think I confused everyone with my message yesterday re: The Bridge. Was waiting for another phone call today to see how the fertilised eggs were developing.

Anyway, they've just rang although I'm *still *not entirely sure what we've got as the lovely lady I spoke to was bloomin' difficult to understand on my mob, I think we currently have 1 top grade 4 cell, 1 top grade ?? cell and 2 others that I couldn't hear about - god I'm so rubbish at info aren't I?

Anyway have got appoint for ET tomorrow morning - so Sarah I have timed it very well as Borough Market will be open so we can scoff ourselves to oblivion afterwards - well maybe not quite! 

Oh, Beetle - DH found the sweets the other day but he wasn't impressed (said they were humbugs or something) - a sweets a sweet in my book!!! 

Jackeen - have a fantastic time on your Chicago spending spree - what perfect timing to get yourself away for a while

Hello to everyone else - take care

Liz
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

just proving to you all that I am perhaps not that technically illiterate after all!!! thanks to you Sarah for clarifying!! I was using the different box to send my post from (god knows why!!) and hence the absense of any objects!!

you'll be sick of my posts now fully of jumping visuals!! How exciting!!!!!    

Good for you Liz - sounds like you are having transfer on day 3 due to your abundance of good embryos...thats really great....they reckon you have a higher chance of success with day 3 transfers!! and more likely to get good frozen ones....so look after yourself tomorrow, eat loads of sweets and dont get too distracted in borough market!!

Jackeen - have a ball in Chicago. V envious

Sarah - glad you're still ok. Good news you managed to get a follow up appointment for early Dec..thats really quick. Are you seeing Dr Bevan? Always keen to hear what the gurus say and what advice they give. We got a bill this morning from the Bridge centre for our frozen embryo from this cycle of IVF...a nice 400 quid for storage!!!! Whats bizarre is that we havent paid any money so far for the other 3 that went into storage 18 months ago!!! Julie said it was because the Bridge werent the best on admin! 

Lou, SarahL, Samia and everyone else...big hugs

Love me


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

just checked..and the flashes worked!!! Yippeeee!!!! now perhaps I can advance on to Samia's advanced course on coloured text. Oh my god I am so sad. I really have lost the plot!!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Beetle

Just a quickie to tell you that we had our invoice from the Bridge for freezing the day after et!  There's no payment terms on it so I'm waiting 'til they chase before I pay them!  Also if you press 'Preview' you can see if your icons worked before you press 'Post'.  Looking forward to lots of animation from now on!! 

Liz, good luck for tomorrow - hope you have lots of top notch embies!  And check out the scrummy chocolate covered sunflower seeds from Cranberry and the falafel and tabouleh stand in Borough Market - yummy!

I'm off to bed now.

Night night all.

Sx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Where is everybody?  Have you all moved to another thread without telling me?  

Liz how's the 2ww going?  Beetle, how's the additional 1ww going?!  Jack, hope Chicago was fab, Lou hope detox isn't killing you and Sam hope you're well and happy?

Keeping everything crossed for you Liz.

lots of love

Sarah (who can't sleep!)


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone - I'm here!

I guess everyone is just out and about having a cool weekend - how's it going with everyone?

Beetle - wishing you loads of luck for the scan tomorrow, hope you see a good, strong heartbeat

SarahTM - how goes it with you? Any more decisions on the next step?

Jackeen - hope Chicago was fab and that flexible friend was flexing away. Was it cold out there?

Samia - how are you going with the Clomid - I don't think you've posted for a while

Lou - still detoxing?

SarahL - how's the morning sickness? Hope it's subsiding now and you're feeling better

Well - I'm now only 3 days into the 2ww and trying to just get on with things and not really think about it too much. We have 2 on board and 2 in the freezer! Survived the full bladder (and boy was it full!) and the sweets on reception had improved since Monday - fruity sherbert ones this time!
Will keep you posted if anything happens between now and test date

Have a good Sunday everyone and catch up soon

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Sarah TM, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN.... I'm truly gutted for you, I know exactly what it's like to get the witch arriving before you even get to test. You do sound remarkably positive though, I guess we get used to picking ourselves up and getting on with it. I had a frostie which we were going to have put back, but unfortunately it was just the one frostie and it didn't survive the freeze/thaw process, you don't find that out until the day you go for your ET, which is a bit hard to take. I hadn't realised that the chances of that hapening are actually quite high (I can't remember the stats but it's only about 30% that survive the thaw, so be prepared) How many frosties have you got? I really am sorry for you and thinking of you. I know I went mad afterwards at the gym. I'm currently doing the same. Iv'e been hitting bodypump. I lost half a stone when I was pg and up to the m/c (I think my metabolism actually shifted some weight for me as it increases when you're pg) and unfortunately I hit the booze and food and everything else afterwards and put it back on with reinforcements! I'm now suffering as I saw my personal trainer for the first time in months!!  He hurt me!! His girlfriend who I see regularly at the gym is pg and due in March which was a bit hard to talk about - he knows my history because I was pg the first time whilst seeing him adn he knows about the IVF. You asked me about my gym - I go to two actually (a bit extreme but I get really cheap corporate membership at the River Club in Worcester Park and they have a pool and my other one is a sweaty squash club round the corner from me, in Wimbledon) Anyway, here's me rattling on about me, it's about you not me!! Thinking of you sweetie and sent you some bubbles...

Sam where are you? Are you okay? Not still hung over I hope?!! Hee hee!

Liz, congrats on making it to the 2ww and surviving the full bladder... torture isn't it!!!! Where was I when they put sweets on reception?! I always miss the goodstuff!!! Yes I'm still detoxing, doing quite well, but furious I haven't even lost a pound!  Grrr! Same as last year when we detoxed! Not fair

Beetle, I hope you're okay and your scan was okay today..... let us know how you got on, was thinking about you today. I hope no news is good news......xx

Jack, I hope you're splashing out on yourself in Chicago. Sounds fab, and just what you need. Let us know how you got on when you're back, would love to hear from you.

Sarah L, how's the sickness?

Is anybody else out there? Bit quiet at the moment!! Sukie, any news?

Well not much to report from me that I haven't already said. Feeling a bit fat and forty to be honest! I still haven't decided what to do about my tx, we're just practicing now!!! We're just counting down to skiing (7weeks and 5 days... there!) and praying for some cold weather with lots of snow in the alps. I couldn't bear it if I had to cancel this year. 

A friend of mine asked if I'd heard about the new IVF thing called IVM? I don't recall seeing anything but she said she saw a programme on it recently. Anybody else heard anything?

Must go anyway, got to feed me bloke. Got a ripe avocado so going to make home made guacamole. (once you've made the home made, the shop stuff doesn't cut it!)

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lou Demi said:


> A friend of mine asked if I'd heard about the new IVF thing called IVM? I don't recall seeing anything but she said she saw a programme on it recently. Anybody else heard anything?


Hi

There is a "sticky" thread at the top of Peer Support board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118069.0

It's not actually new but has only recently got license in the UK. I believe the first baby(ies) born through IVM was early 1990's...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry to keep you in suspense and for not being able to go online yesterday! 
All went well with the scan THANK GOD!! There was a definite heartbeat and I have been diagnosed with one blob at 9mm 7 wks 2 days with an EDD of 29th June (my father in laws birthday!). So we are now officially discharged from QM. Lots of hugs all round. For those of you who dont know, Katie's mum died a few weeks ago and she has been off, but she was back yesterday. It sounds like she is understandably heartbroken. Given we've been at this stage before, we're still being very cautious - but at least this time I am starting to feel a bit queasy which I didnt last time - so thats hopefully a good thing.

Went to my GP today and got myself into the NHS system - and luckily Dr Bevan had recommended I have a scan at 9 weeks at the Jasmine unit in Kingston. More to reassure me than anything else....so that will be my next hurdle.

Lou - great to hear from you. I did read about the IVM thing and it sounds quite good. I remember reading up on a particular doc and a particular hospital that focuses on it. I'll see if I can find it and email you the details. I have to also say I was speaking to a friend at the weekend who had IVF at the ARGC after 3 unsuccessful attempts in Northern Ireland. It was incredible how much monitoring they do, how flexible and diverse they are on the drugs based on your requirements. And they did loads of tests which threw up lots of issues with her hormones etc which hadnt been spotted before. Now admitedly they do charge an absolute fortune - but maybe there is a way of getting a second opinion, some more tests etc somewhere else.

Liz - hope you are surviving ok with the 2ww. nearly one week in now! Keep hanging in there. Glad you got some sweeties at the bridge (the amount you pay for IVF they should really give you a massive tin of quality street as a gift not just the odd boiled sweet!!). Keep us posted how you are doing.

SarahTM - hope you are ok and hanging on in until your follow up appointment. Didnt you say its early Dec? I guess the question around FET is how many they need to defrost each time especially based on what lou said.

Jackeen - hope you had a ball in Chicago and are feeling spoilt and pampered and looking gorgeous in new clothes!!

And Sukie, Sarah L and Samia - hope alls well with you.

Lots of love to you all

Love me


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all

When I read Minxy's message about a 'sticky' thread I hoped that they'd found a way of sticking the embryos inside you - in fact I might suggest that to the HFEA - a bit of glue or sellotape to make them stick until they're 9 months?!  Why has nobody thought of that 'cos that'd sort me out!!    

Hope everyone's well and happy?  

Liz, bury your head and forget it's happening that was my tactic!  Above all enjoy being PUPO!  Lots of pma your way!     

Beetle, Yippee!  I'm so happy for you.  Fab news that you have another scan in a couple of weeks - so pregnancy is just a series of two week waits?!  Keeping everything crossed for you that this is the one and that you can spend next Summer pushing around a pram?  Your baby will have lots of cyber godmothers won't it?!!!  

Lou, I have put on a stone and a half since the sniffing that didn't work in June!  Don't ask me how I've managed it - I keep trying to make out that it's the drugs but of course the drugs aren't shovelling in the food are they?!  Didn't help that I was given free reign on the protein 'cos I have rediscovered my love of cheese and meat and cake (there's eggs in that aren't there?!!).  I still haven't got up the courage to go to the gym but I made a start by getting on the scales yesterday morning so I just need a bit of time to get over the shock and then I've got to make an effort!  I would come with you but I'm in Sunbury which is a bit far from Wimbledon!    We're hoping for a FET in January.  I know the stats but we have 10 frosties at The Bridge so hoping to get at least our family of three children from that!!  Aim high's my motto!!    

Lots of love to the Ss - Sarah, Sam and Sukie!

Nothing much to report this end - the curtains are very very nearly finished - thank god!  Trying to keep DH and I up and high until we have our follow up appointment on 3rd December where they tell us the terrible odds of FET working!!  We were hoping they'd let us squeeze in in December 'cos my cycle should mean fet would be the week before Xmas but then that means 2ww during Xmas and New Year which is bad thinking so now being sensible and aiming for January which will give us something to look forward to (or dread as the case may be!) over Crimbo.

Watch this space for the photo of my gorgeous boudoir curtains!  

Happy Tuesday girls.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

God - you go away for 5mins and then everyone writes huge long posts! Only joking - lovely to hear from you all!

Well done on the positive scan Beetle - that's exciting stuff and brilliant news! Yes I did know about Katie's mum, as I was in for a morning scan the day it happened - I felt terrible as Katie had to call me that evening with blood test results from her mother's house (I told her to just text me so she didn't need to speak to anyone). 
I guess you'll miss QM in a strange kind of way - you get used to going up there.

Well Sarah, we're all going to be waiting with baited breath to see the boudoir curtains now - be interested to see your next BIG house project. 
Regarding your FET, think you're definitely best to let the Christmas festivities get out of the way first, plus I think The Bridge closes really early in December (around the 16th or something) - that was why my first round of IVF was postponed as timings were just too tight to guarantee taking it to The Bridge in time (James Brown styley - sorry couldn't resist!)

I was soooo excited when I heard about IVM a few weeks back. Thought it sounded perfect as it suited those who had PCOS and were at risk from developing OHSS. 
I'm sure the recommended thread by Minxy tells you all about it (not had a chance to look at it yet) but it's currently only the Oxford Fertility Unit that have the HFEA licence for it in the UK and they only offer it to women <38 with shown polycystic ovaries. I understand that other clinics worldwide have been doing it for longer but I have no idea who they are. It sounds promising though.

Anyway, best get back to working again

Liz
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

SarahTM said:


> Hi all
> 
> When I read Minxy's message about a 'sticky' thread I hoped that they'd found a way of sticking the embryos inside you - in fact I might suggest that to the HFEA - a bit of glue or sellotape to make them stick until they're 9 months?! Why has nobody thought of that 'cos that'd sort me out!!


  I actually suggested this to our consultant once...I told him he needed to use the same glue they use for wounds (instead of stitches) and he laughed and said would be a wonderful idea !!  My dad said I needed a large tube of superglue 

Think if they could discover something like that then would "fix" quite a few of us 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm back, 

+7kg of Chicago shopping.  It was the best thing I could have done , didn't cry for three whole days but now I'm back I'm blubbing again!!! 

I bought a new coat, boots, three dresses, make up, red patent leather killer shoes, my DP's birthday gift and familys christmas gifts.  Don't tell anyone but I didn't see the lake , I had a massage sedish, I still hurt,, manicure and pedicure and drank so much at Sunday lunch had to be taken home from the shops and put to bed on Sunday.

Beetle, I;m so glad the scan went well, I cn imagine there were much tears in the hospital, I was sorry I didn't see Katie, I saw her for my scan the morning after her Mum died and we both cried and hugged, it was so sad.

Sarah, the weight this is weird, I lost 1/2 stone when I was pregnant adn have gone up and down each cycle since.  I guess it's usual with the stress too.

Liz, try to relax for the next few days, I'm sure the waiting is driving you mad.

Lou, oh poor you I know how you feel, nearly at the big 40 too.  I bought some spanx in the US... they're really good but hard to get on!

Sarah TM, I hope you're doing okay, you soudn good in your posts but it's always hard after a BFN and I don't always make the positive bit!

As for me, well surprisingly enough my DP wants to try again !  I've done a bit of research on the net (as you do) and think that I might try another clinic.  Apparently Menopur is not the best drug for treating someone with Endometrisosis, I'm still really smarting that they didn't realise I had endo in the first place....... As QMH don't use any other drugs I'll try to find another clinic.  I guess I;m not quite ready to give up on TTC.  My sister has been to her doctor and tried to find out about giving me her eggs but as thankful as I am for her offer I couldn't put her through it.  So it looks like I'll be around for a little while more.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

I'm still here but don't think I should be allowed as on this cycle I'm doing it alone (without QM) so not sure if i'm allowed on this thread!!  
Had lost my internet connection again!!  Don't ask me anything about sky!!  I hate them!!  
Well, DH's gone to Dubai on day 15 of my cycle and we had   the night before he went and the night before but not sure at all if we have managed it this cycle!!  Had an +opk which is good and I've also used the instead cup (aka mooncup) to give us the best chance!!    I've also been in a terrible mood and road rage everybody who cuts my way!!!  

Beetle, great news hun, take it easy and you can now start enjoying your pregnancy cos trust me it goes so quickly, xx

Lou, not I'm not hungover babe, wish I was though!!  The River Club hey??  That's 2 minutes from my house!!  Was thinking of joining it last year and then I fell pg and thought: what's the point I won't be able to use it as much so leave it until after: and the rest is history!!  Babe don't let the big 40 get you down: someone told me that it's when a woman hits her peak so make the most of it!! xx

Liz,   how you feeling?  I bet you can't wait and test and get that BFP!!  Thinking of you hun, xx

Jackeen, great to hear you had a great (shopping) trip    Wish I could have gone!!!  Brilliant news on DP wishing to have another go on the ivf business, you might want to look into the Lister I heard it does wonder for people like you and me (high fsh, endo...) All the best, xx

SarahTM, when can I send you my curtain measurements?   Where's that pic everyone's waiting for?  Have you decided what you're gonna do next?  All the best for whatever you decide babe, xx

Sukie still here? Any news??

SarahL, how you feeling?  Carmen?

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been catching up on all the news.  Sorry I haven't been writing much recently. I just feel so sick!  Luckily it's starting to ease off (I think!).

Jack - I think it's great that you're trying again. I know we all question whether we have the strength to go through with it, but sometimes persistence does pay off.  Do you know which hospital you'll go for?

Samia - Hope day 12-14 did the trick!  Also, I'd love to know what the instead cup is and how it benefits fertility?

Liz - Hope your 2ww isn't dragging and you're keeping yourself occupied.  Try not to look into the symptoms, because most the time you don't get any at that stage

Lou - I'm really envious of your skiing trip.  I haven't been for years.  We always thought we were on the brink of getting pregnant, so didn't like to book a holiday.  Hence, 4 years of no skiing!  Where abouts are you going?

Beetle - that is just such wonderful news!!  BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you and your partner.  I hope you have no more bleeding episodes.

Sarah TM - Glad you have January booked.  With success rate of FETs, I've heard they are about 50-25% reduce in chances.  Although my friend had a frozen blasocyst embryo and they gave her a 50% chance of implantation

As for me, well I'm now 11 weeks and 2 days.  Still can't believe I'm pregnant and can't believe there's 2!  My work have sacked me, which is all a nightmare.  I'm now seeking legal advice!!  I haven't done too much about it yet as have been so ill.  I have my 13 weeks scan on the 26th Nov, so that's the next hurdle.  I've continued to bleed, so was back at A&E last week, but luckily everything is OK.  Hopefully no more scares now!

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me 'cos I'm off shopping in Kingston for some bedding to match my new curtains which are now finished - hoorah!

Sam - of course you're still welcome here!  Half the time I'm not sure what you're talking about (instead cups, smiley faces and opks?!!!) but I'm sure we're gonna get some good news soon so don't leave us!

Sarah - what a nightmare being sacked.  I'm sure you'll be OK as the law is usually on your side when pregnancy is involved, but definitely not what you need right now?  Wow, over 11 weeks - doesn't time fly?  Hope the sickness eases so you can get on and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Jack - sounds like you had a very therapeutic trip to Chicago - you lucky thing!  Good to hear you feel strong enough for another tx and maybe it does make sense to try elsewhere?  I had a private cycle at Hammersmith at the end of last year.  I have endometriosis too.  Hammersmith is very professional but they're very big and you don't get the same sort of one on one treatment you get from QM.  Having said that I did get a BFP there (though I was bleeding and it ended in a very early mc or biochemical as they call it).  They used Puregon on me.  Not sure if that helps in your decision making process?  Good luck whatever you decide.

Beetle - hope you're well and enjoying your pregnancy?  Look forward to seeing that scan piccie up here soon?!

Lou - hows the pre-skiing fitness regime going?  Mine is pants!  Can't seem to get my act together to get down the gym and it's so cold that I need to eat double portions to keep warm!

Liz - how many days in to your 2ww are you now?  9?  How are you feeling?  I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you loads of      

As for me, nothing new to report.  Waiting impatiently for follow up appointment with QM on 3rd December.  From my chat with Julie it seems that they recommend a natural FET as the next step.  Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this?  In one way I think it'll be good to try as I'm sure my body doesn't react well to all the drugs and on the hand I'm thinking that the stats are so low that it's a waste of our precious frosties.  Interested to hear what everyone thinks.

Anyway, I'm wasting valuable shopping time!  DH has to put tie backs up and stuff and then I shall post a photo of my curtains so you can see what I've been rambling on about all!!  Sam, sorry no commissions - I'd have to charge thousands to make it worth my while as it takes me so long!

lots of love to all

Sarah
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Sorry for not being around, have been looking at the posts, but our broadband is really pants at the mo.    It's been getting slower and slower and is worse than dialup!! How did we cope when we had dial up? Grrrr! Thinking of switching, can't be jeopardising my FF sessions!!  

Wow hasn't it turned cold! I'm all excited, we've been watching the snow forecast in the Alps, and all over Europe it's dumping down, so if it stays should be excellent for the skiing! Yay!!!!    

Hi  Natasha, thanks for your link to IVM, interesting, although I think I'm over the hill for that now.... loved your comment about the super glue... if only...!!  

Beetle, thank goodness everything was okay, I was being my usual paranoid self and was worrying for you... Anyway, great it's good news for you...! It sounds like you're being well looked after! Interesting what you say about ARGC, sounds like the complete opposite of QM, but much as I'd like to get sorted once and for all, I don't think I can throw that much money at it, it all sounds rather intense, with daily bloods between 7 and 9 am... I think I need to find a happy medium. That said, I'm in a bit of a negative frame of mind and think that no matter what clinic I go to it's not going to work, so at the moment I'm having to try and get myself into a more positive state of mind!     Thinking of starting acupuncture again in the meantime.

Sarah TM, sounds like you've got some good PMA at the moment. With regards to your follow up appointment, when we had a frostie, we went back for a follow up appointment and QM were very keen for us to have another IVF before using up the frostie, they said best to leave the frostie as a last resort and strike while the iron was hot, i.e before I got too old!! We decided to go with the frostie first as it was a cheaper option. I guess it depends on your situ, but that's certainly what they advised for us. Good luck on the 3rd anyway!
Well I'm hoping to get down to the gym later this arvo and then bodypump on Wednesday. I still haven't shifted any weight since being off alcohol for nearly 3 weeks now.... dh keeps saying, go on let;s have some wine, life is too short to detox!! He's so naughty!    I'm not giving in though! It's harder this time of year, those nice summer salads are a distant memory! My bro came round last night and we all cooked Thai, it was lovely, just huge, and lots of coconut milk.... very naughty! But maybe dh is right, life is too short!!!

Liz how's the waiting going? must be nearly time now...       

Jackeen, way to go with all that shopping! Sounds like Chicago was just what you needed! Very promising about your DP wanting another cycle, wow he seems very up and down with this... mind you it's such a stressful thing, it's no wonder, different people cope in different ways..... good luck anyway. 

Sam, you can't go away just cos you're not technically QM any more...... we'd miss you.... I should have buggered off ages ago if that's the case!!  

Sarah L, I can't believe you've been sacked! Can they do that? I don't know the ins and outs, but you really don't want that stress at the moment! Not long until your 13 week scan... take care and try not to stress out! We're sooo excited about the skiing I can't tell you... I get like this every year. Last year was pants cos we had to cancel 2 days before due to no snow, but this year, it's looking to be a bumper season. We're going to Les Carroz, part of Flaine in France. Bring it on!!

Well I'm feeling poor as we're going to a friend's wedding, dh had to buy a new suit, I had to buy an outfit, which I'm hoping I can also wear at the Xmas party, and now I need shoes and a bag to go with it.... dh worked out with the present and everything else, we've spent about £500 just for the wedding, he says we should have gone away for the weekend instead! It will be the first day back on the booze for us, so I'm hopng not to disgrace myself, as we've decided to stay over, rather than drive home so we can both drink!!  

We seem to have another chapter in the mouse saga, I've been spotting droppings in the kitchen and even saw mr mouse yesterday... the bugger disappeared behind my cooker... so I've got a trap at the ready, the little darling hasn't put in an appearance since though.    When I bought the trap, another lady was buying one too and commented that the whole area seems to be plagued by them! Well even worse, I think where I put the poison down, one of them might have died..... we have been noticing a lot of flies... probably about 20 yesterday.... boo hoo, I think one must have died under the floorboards and gone all maggoty!! Yuck sorry girls.... it's really horrible, I keep a clean house and love cooking in my kitchen and this is giving me the willies!! 

Enough of my rambling,best be getting on!!

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

I see there's been a sudden flurry of activity on this thread so it's been great to catch up on everyone's news.

SarahTM - how was Kingston on Saturday (I'm dreading having to go in there now with the Christmas onslaught getting well and truly underway!). Did you find some splendid bedding for the boudoir? 
3rd December will come around very quickly. Maybe QM are also suggesting FET for your next step as you managed to get such a huge amount of good quality frosties to choose from, so that combined with you avoiding the drugs route and the costs being cheaper makes it a viable option for the next initial step. Will be interested to hear what QM say - if ours fails then I think we'd like to try and go for another full drug induced IVF round as I'm knocking on big time now and we only managed to get 2 frosties this time around.

SarahL - Really sorry to hear your news - it sounds like you're going through it at the mo, what with coping with the sickness and then getting sacked. I sincerely hope that your employers followed all the correct procedures, as generally employment law protects the employees. I really hope that it isn't all causing you too much stress as it's definitely not what you need at the moment!

Samia - I'm afraid your talking another language to me too but I'm very very interested to hear what an instead cup is - maybe something for all of us to add to our Christmas Lists? Is DH back from Dubai yet? Hope he is and that you've had a great reunion!

Jackeen - How are those red killer heels? Have the opportunity to take them for an airing yet? It's great that you've decided to have another go at tx. I had the Lister recommended to me but I'm afraid I know nothing about it. I stayed with QM as I'd already been seeing them for all of my fertility investigations and kind of thought 'better the devil you know'.

Lou - bad time of year for weddings - what with Christmas approaching too! Bugger about a new mouse appearing too - they're pesky little blighter's aren't they. Luckily our cat seems to keep them at bay (well I haven't seen any signs of any, other than the odd dead one that gets brought in from outside!). Hope you get time to decide what you want to do and where you you want to go for your next tx.

Beetle - Hope everything is still going really well with you too and you're getting to the stage when you feel that you can just relax more and really enjoy your pregnancy.

Well I'm still counting down my days! Today is day 11 and I know everyone says it, but my god it drags! Not really much to report - been having the odd tug and twinge here and there but trying to ignore them and not analyse what they may be. No sign of AF but seeing as my cycles are all over the place anyway, that's nothing out of the ordinary either. Boobs are really really sore (thanks to the Cyclogest!) and I'm finding that clothes are now feeling tight so I'm kinda hoping that whichever way it goes, I can get myself deflated again!
Not had any booze at all now for 5 or 6 weeks although after driving down the M40 in the freezing grey sleet yesterday, I could have murdered a big fat glass of red wine when I got in!

Sorry for the essay - had lots to catch up on. Hello to anyone else on this thread that I've missed

Liz
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Great to hear everyone's news. There's def been a real flurry of activity, and everyone sounds in top form!! Can you believe how much time is flying and the fact that christmas is only a month away!  

Liz - am crossing every limb for you that AF stays away    . If you've made it this far, then you have to keep telling yourself not long to go now! When are you going to test? Hope you have the dreaded pee sticks locked away so no temptations occur! 

Lou  - sounds like you are going to have a fab skiing time. My DH is austrian so was born with a snow fetish and apparantly conditions this year are the best for ages!! Am sure you know that already...but can definitely picture you, and DH looking very snazzy coming down the slopes, having several gluweins (or whatever they're called in France) and then off to your snug chalet for a bit of    . Will be crossing my fingers for you that things go in the right direction. Agree with you re the cost of the ARGC - same reason why we havent gone there yet. I have to say we were really impressed with the Lister and found their open evening really good (think they do them on the first monday of each month). They have this really good statistics thing that tells you how your chances are based on age, fsh, times you have been preggers before etc. Enjoy your wedding and especially the return to the vino!!!

Jackeen - hope you are wowing everyone at work with your killer heels and treats from the US! Bet you look fab!

Sarah Leucine - OMG - cant believe the idiots have sacked you. I'm so glad you are getting legal help as I am sure you will be able to get the buggers. Maybe you'll be able to get some nice big payout which will tide you over the next few months! And if not, at least you are preggers which is far more important than any old job!

Sarah TM - good on you for your curtains!!! Am so impressed. We are about to move house and I need curtains for most rooms and I cant believe HOW EXPENSIVE they are!!! Got John Lewis to do a quote initially but then a little lady in Woking beat them massively so am hoping to go with her! Then of course there is the lead time factor....they have told me to forget everything before Christmas. 3rd Dec is nearly round the corner and agree with you re natural FET. Will be great if you can do it without the blaster drugs.

Samia - OF COURSE you've got to stay with us!! We've been though so much together you cant just disappear off!!! Hope all is well your end and you are finding plenty of time to spend with your DH!!!

Everything is fine with me - but despite being now 8 weeks I am still paranoid! Have an extra scan at the Jasmine unit in Kingston on Friday - more for reassurance for me than anything else! Friday is turning out to be a big day! We complete on our house purchase (that we kicked off back in June!!) and its my DH 's birthday - so hopefully all 3 will work out ok!! As we are moving house to Twickenham and changing postcodes etc I've got myself in a bit of a mess re doctor and gps! So am frantically trying to register at a new surgery so I can get referred to a hospital to have the 12 week scan and more importantly have the actual baby !!
Will keep you posted.

Hope you all are surviving the cold miserable weather. And look luck with everything thats going on right now...

Love me


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Sarah L, gosh I can't believe you've been sacked, poor you, anyway try to not worry about it too much most companies will never dismiss a PG woman as the pay outs are so huge in tribunals os do go and see that solicitor ASAP to get the ball rolling.  I;ve been in a similar situation and take as many notes as you can whilst you still remember what happened as it will help your case, 99%of the time no one goes to court and they'll proberbly give you a cash settleent very quickly.  I'm glad to hear everthing is now okay with the babies don't forget to get your doctor to write to the solicitor for you too, this stress can add to you final payout at work.

Beetle, not long more for you to feel paronoid for, I;m so happy that all is okay with your recent scans.  Try to take it easy!

Liz, not to long more for you, you were brave driving yesterday, it took me 3 hours to get back from the cotswolds and it was hell!  Once you stop the bottom bullets your tummy will go down quite a lot when you are BFP, I lost 1/2 stone when I was first BFP, gotta to think positive you know.

Lou, poor you, those Mice are terrible, you'll need to try to fill up any holes with glass so they stop getting in and it does sound like something has died, theres always bluebottles aroudn when they do, urgh... I knwo how you feel I've stopped buying coal just in case I bring in another one and I miss my fire now that's it's so cold those heatlogs are not as good.

As for me I've got in touch with Guy's as they have a very high rate of 'take home babies', I'll need my notes from QMH so I'll get them first and make an appt in the new year, I just a need break before I can start all this again.  I'll do a search on Purgeon nd see what I can  find out in the meantime and also look into the ARGC but I don't honestly think I can go there without selling my house, apparently it's approx 11k a cycle.  I was thinking about the Lister but it's so hard to get to isn't it, I work in town and can't drive to work with the congestion charge so can't figure out an easy way to get there.

Take Care everyone I hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Liz,  , not too long now hope you've not gone   yet!!  xx Will do a translation at the end (I'm french by the way  )

Jackeen, all the best for whatever you decide to do in the near future: I wish tx wasn't so expensive!!  I could have done with the £4000 we spent on tx last time!! xx

Lou, have you thought about calling the council and asking them if they'd help you with pest control?  I need to call them and see if they would help or recommend anybody with insulation as I am always cold in here!!  We need to replace the double glazing and I think the radiators could do with being double!!  Whereabouts are you going skying?  

Beetle, don't worry hun I'm not going anywhere yet (even though a break from the whole TTC business could do me good!!) just wanted to see how much you care, lol, glad to see you're doing brill, hope Friday turns into a fab day for you, will be thinking about you, xx

SarahLeucine, hope you are feeling good hun, don't let work affect you it's only a job, you've been dreaming about these babies for a long time and now they are the most important thing: work always be there (I mean any job!!)  Take care of yourself, xx

SarahTM, how are you hun?  Will send you all my windows' measurments soon and expect them back b4 Xmas!!  

Well, a lesson in my language: instead cups (aka moon cups) can be use during AF but also used to keep the   inside of you for longer instead of just leaking out: lesbians swear by it (specially in the States), Opks are ovulation predictor kits and a   face on 1 of them means that you are about to ovulate (12-36 hours); So I got a   this cycle but as I said Dh went off to Dubai at cd15 so that could have been costly this month!!    Have got another cycle of clomid to come and then have my follow-up appt at QM's on the 28th of January.  Dh was back on friday and I must admit I did miss him loads     Organised Aaliyah's fourth birthday party and have invited 24 kids??    We'll see....  Also went and had my hair cut in Supercuts in Kingston and guess what the hairdresser in there announces proud and loud that she's 18 weeks pregnant: ARGHHHHHHHHHH god I don't think I've seen as many pregnant women as I did this week-end!!  I even said to dh I think they're following me today!!
Anyway, I've gone on enough, hello to everybody I might I've missed, love to all,

Sam


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya 

Don't know if you remember me, sorry I have not been around, was a little upset by what happened when my cycle got cancelled at QM but am glad to see a few of you got there with them so congrats!

Pleased to say though that I just had my frozen embryo transfer at ARGC with the last of my embies and got a BFP yesterday and confirmed by bloods today! So very happy although a little cautious as it's early days.

Just wanted to say hello to you all and congrats to beetle and Sarah Leucine, and good luck to all of you!! Special hello to Lou, Samia, SarahTM and Jackeen.  

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Alli,

Welcome back we've missed you!! I have not forgotten you!! Glad to see you've been busy 

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS HONEY*[/fly]

So nice to have you back and fantastic news on the  and please don't stay away too long now keep in touch as I want to hear every single details of how you're doing hun.

Take care for now and speak soon,

Lots of love

Sam  

P.S: Hello everybody


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Alli

Good to hear from you and massive CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Delighted for you and very very interested to hear whether you had FET with medication or natural? Our IVF didn't work this time  but we got 10 frosties this time (and another 6 at Hammermith). It seems that QM recommend trying a natural cycle of FET and I was just wondering if you had any thoughts on this?

So so happy for you and thanks so much for coming back to tell us as it gives us all hope. Now don't be a stranger - we want to hear all your symptoms and progress!

Hi everyone else - Liz how are you doing? Not long to go now -    

Nothing new from me except that I have finished my curtains, bought my bedding AND uploaded a photo for you all to see (obviously doesn't do them justice but then it's a really grim day so hard to photograph!). Now just need to add a few pics and art to the walls and then I'm ready to have a baby as my nest will be complete!!  

Now that that's done I have no choice but to hit the gym  and try to shed some of my non-baby weight ready for the baby weight next year (still trying to keep up the PMA! )

Take care all and speak very soon.

Sarah
x

P.S. Does anyone else think it's bizarre that I'm talking to complete strangers about things that I haven't even told my best friends and I have butterflies in my stomach for Liz?!!


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Samia and Sarah  

So sorry to hear your cycle didn't work Sarah but 10 frosties is great! Did they freeze them on day 2? May be worth seeing if the bridge can take them to blasts seeing as you have so many. I had 2 blasts put back and my levels seem to indicate a singleton for now although will have to wait for scan in a few weeks!

I have tried doing 2 natural FETs before but the ARGC test your progesterone levels prior to transfer and my levels never came good on the natural cycle so opted for medicated this time. However, ARGC do insist that natural has a better chance of working so may be worth trying first. Good luck!

Samia - are you taking a break now or are you thinking of trying again?

Will let you know how it goes  

Love Alli xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Alli,

I've been prescribed Clomid (100mg) for 3 cycles by my french gynae before the ivf business with QM's so told them I had 2 cycles left.  They prescribed me one more to make it 3 consecutive ones, the first one was monitored with very good levels of ostradiol and a nice big follie on each side, +ve opk but   didn't find the eggies!!   So I'm now currently on my second cycle of clomid not monitored this time and on cd26 so AF should be here in a couple of days as again I don't think we've made it this month either!!   Got a third month supply ready and waiting and then after that I've got a follow up appt with QM on the 28th of January: they've also tested for my fsh during this cycle and the last one I did was 15 which is not great!!    Nevermind I've already got a lovely dd so should consider myself lucky I guess.......  
SarahTM the curtains are great  

Love and babydust to all,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a real quickie tonight as only got 5 mins.... I just had to say CONGRATS to Alli.. and welcome back! 
                
It's really good to hear from you with some excellent news!! YEY!!!!! Of course we remember you! How's the photography going?
xxxx

Hopefully back with more time later in the week, so quick hi to everybody else!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey everyone

Alli - the 10 frosties at QM are day 3 and the 6 at Hammersmith are day 2 and a year younger!  I hadn't thought about going to blastocyst - I'm in QM on 3rd December so will bring it up and see what they say about that.  

Sam - really hope you're wrong about this month and you get a bfp.  And thanks for the comment about the curtains - really hard to post a picture on here that you can actually see!  I have just bought Egyptian cotton sheets (half price from House of Fraser - bargain!) and they're so lovely that I can't get out of bed in the morning!  I've just reread your message re 'Instead Cups' - well, well you learn something every day!  Still not sure why lesbians would swear by them though?!!  

Liz - really praying that no news is good news.  

One of the few friends I have told about us being on IVF, took the liberty of telling one of her friends who had 5 attempts at IVF before having her son on their 6th attempt.  My friend is now telling me I should go for immunology testing, follow Zita West to the letter and go to the Lister.  Obviously this is what worked for her friend so why do I feel so irritated at her butting in when I know she's just trying to help?  This whole process is a nightmare - I tried telling my friend that if I thought that throwing money at the most expensive treatment would guarantee success then I'd be off to the bank tomorrow to remortgage our house.  But she said that I need to check that QM are putting the embryos back in the right way/place 'cos this makes a big difference - how am I supposed to check that?!  I am now really glad that we took the decision not to tell many people 'cos it's hard to listen to advice you don't necessarily want to hear.  Ooh sorry for the rant - not sure where that came from!!

Nothing else from me except that silly season is coming up at work (I'm an events organiser) and so getting v busy with Xmas parties and having to work late so I can post on here!   

Hi to Lou, Jack, Beetle and Sarah - hope you're all lovely?

And hi also to Daffodil, Edenbliss, MT and Sukie/Tanya - where are you girls?  Pop in and give us an upate.

Sarah
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just a really quick one in answer to SarahTM - no news. 

Not going to test until the end of the week, but no show of AF as of yet.

Will catch up everyone properly soon

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Well I said I'd be back later in the week, didn't imagine it would be so soon.... am actually off work feeling like something that dropped out of a dogs bottom! Have been throwing up since 4am. How I wish it was m/s!! Its been going round at work, and I really thought I'd missed it! Oh well, at least I get an unscheduled visit to FF!

Hi Sarah TM,good to hear from you! Love the curtains pic!! Looking very smart! I'm also in the silly season at work, organizing our Xmas party for 300 at Chelsea, NIGHTMARE, so I can sympathise but I love it when it all comes together..... I totally understand your rant. I feel the same. We told quite a few people unintentionally, it started off with a couple of people then it snowballed. People who've never done it themselves do sometimes consider themselves a world authority because they've seen a programme about it or they know somebody who's done it too, but although very well meaning, it's not the same as coming on here and talking to people who really know cos they've done it. Your friend probably meant well but just hit a nerve at the wrong time. I do have to bite my tongue so many times myself. Anyway, not long till your appointment at QM, hope you get lots of questions lined up. And no it's not bizarre talking to  complete strangers on here.... this is such a lifeline, like I said these are the people who really really know what you're going through. In a way it's nice having the anonymity, but I've actually met some of the girls on this thread and kept in touch regularly (they haven't really posted for a while  as they're so busy with their babies... yes it works!!} Believe me that was weird when 4 of us met for the first time, my DH was convinced it was a scarey idea, meeting strangers I'd talked to on the internet! We felt like we'd known each other for years. 

Sam how's it going? My god I've seen how many bubbles you've got, what happened? Did you get down to the bubble factory? Makes mine seem puny, so if anybody fancies blowing some, feel free!!!!! Fascinated about the mooncups! Jealous of your DH going to Dubai, especially this time of year when it's a really nice temperature out there - how damned inconsiderate of him though to go when you need him most!!!! Last time I went to Kingston I saw pg women everywhere too, what is it about Kingston in particular?? We're skiing 6 weeks on Saturday in Les Carroz in French alps (the profile pic is the view from our hotel last time) Looks like it's going to be a bumper year!

Alli, are you feeling any symptoms yet? I really really hope it's the one this time, and it all runs smoothly for you. Like you said, early days yet! Look after yourself - it's lovely to have you back by the way. 

Jack, good luck with Guys. Does this mean you'll desert us and bugger off to another thread?! I think when we try again, i will research clinics with different drugs as menopur doesn't seem to do it for me.... I was on the max dose last time and not a huge amount of action although they said my FSH was normal. 

Liz where are you? What's happening? Can I borrow your cat please?!!! Mind you, not much use as everything is under the floor boards mostly. All quiet for the last couple of days so hopefully they've buggered off!

Beetle, sounds like you're busy, at least the house move has finally got under way! Let us know how you get on Friday won't you!

Sarah L. How are you feeling? Hope the sickness has subsided. Any news on the work front?

Well not much to report here, I've managed to have a glass of water without chucking it up again so that's a start! I've got to see my gp as I've got a recurrence of a fungal rash on my back, common in people who take steroids so I'm told - so undoubtedly a result of my efforts ttc! It'll be an opportunity to discuss things properly with her as well. Anyway, must go, this is turning into a marathon post!

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me today as I'm on knicker watch!!    AF due tomorrow and just don't want to see her!!! I'm just going   Had a bit of pink when I last went but dread going back just in case: anyway I've just invested in a Clearblue fertility monitor (thanks to Tinkerbelle7 will be using the instead cup again next cycle and will hang myself upside down to make sure DH's   find that eggie(s)!!  

Lou, I tell you husbands hey  Going at the wrong time to spend 8 days in 35 degrees + heat!!! Lucky some: was gonna go but just after moving I think I could have spent the money on the house.  Enjoy the skying trip, my mum and dad live in the pyrenees...  Regarding the bubbles I think the bubble monster feels sorry for me so tries to make me feel better   Have blown you some: see if it makes you feel better

Liz,    

SarahTM, lately the only thing I seem to spot is pregnant ladies it drives me crazyyyyyyyyyyy.....

Hi everybody else, and all bubbles welcome    

Love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Right, I've been on a bubble blowing frenzy (surely there's an easier way than just click, click, clicking isn't there Sam?).  Anyway, I've bubbled you all to the tune of some lucky 7's (Liz, you're double 7 so especially lucky!).  Please may I have some back 'cos somebody left me on 222 which is a 3rd of the devil and surely not very lucky?!!  

Liz, really happy to hear AF is still keeping away - so you must be past your AF due day?  I've never got that far so I think that's a very good sign.     Sending lots of       positive thoughts your way.

Sam, same for you too -  .  Also sending lots of      positive thoughts your way!!  I am now imagining you hanging from the chandeliers.  Here's hoping you are one of those pg women in Kingston soon!

Lou, hope you're feeling better?  I just saw something out of the corner of my eye and when I looked there was a little mouse running across my landing and squeezing itself under a cupboard door!  Usually I get dead ones so the live ones freak me a bit!  I was right in the middle of sending a quote to a client so poked around in the cupboard for a bit, chased it around a bit and then left it to get on with my quote.  Twenty minutes later I heard a squeak and found one of my cats with it in her mouth!  Luckily for me she ran out of the cat flap taking the poor little mouse with her!  I then chased the cat away and the little mouse scarpered next door (right in to the mouth of the next door cat no doubt!).  So you see you definitely need a cat!    Feel really mean moaning about my friend but I s'pose it's because I feel confused enough about which way we should go without people interfering?  

Beetle, good luck for Friday.  Hope you're feeling fab?

Sarah, still feeling sick?  Hope all has settled and you get a nice big fat payoff so you can take it easy through your pregnancy?

Hi to everyone else.

Am I allowed to change the subject for two minutes?  Trying to be organised and sort Xmas early this year 'cos I have my sister over from Shanghai with her fiance from 6th December and can't be doing with Kingston (and all the pregnant women!) on Christmas Eve.  So my question is this - what are you all buying DH/DP this year?  Hoping that I can steal some of your ideas!!  I was going to get my DH an iPod 'cos his was burgled but now his mum has stolen my idea and is getting him that and I can't afford to buy a baby so I'm now stuck!!  

Please help and send me some bubbles!

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi SarahTM, what about getting DH a i-phone?  Them posh new phones?  I think you have to order them as not yet out? Don't ask me where from!!    Maybe Kingston!!!  Not to worry about the chandeliers, won't be hanging from them just yet: at my heaviest now (10 stones) and the survey said to replaster the bedroom ceiling soon so won't dare just yet!!!    By the way the reason lesbian swear by the instead (moon) cup is that their male (lesbian) friend will come in the cup and they then just need to insert it ( No intercourse needed: or no sex with the opposite sex needed!!)   Will be blowing you some bubbles after this post but my finger hurts from getting Lou on 777  

LOU: you'd better appreciate the 7s  

NO sign of AF right now so decided to have a couple of   instead as I know I'm not pregnant: just tipsy right now!!  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

SarahTM: hope you like the 7's too!!   

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Alli,  , Congratulations.......

You must be over the moon.  It's so nice to hear some good news.  Thank you 

  Thank you all for sending me bubbles too!

Goodness lots of posts at the moment, it's taken me ages to catch up.  

Lou, no I'll be here for a while I'm sure, I haven't done anything but call for the brochure yet, I can't face any more doctors in 2007.  I hope you feel better soon.

Sarah TM, I know how you feel, I work in a hotel and we're in the same boat, luckily for me we haven't had anything Christmas orientated yet, tomorrow it starts with the decorations.  It's too early!

Thank god for ff, I don't talk to my friends much about it either and after each TX I want to talk even less, also it helps as sometimes I feel I just keep banging on about it.

Liz I hope you're keeping up you PMA.

Yes, I'm dreading the Kingston trip too, say I'll never do it again and always manage to get there somehow.  Everyone around me is pregnant too my Yoga teacher had her baby last week and my Physio is 26 weeks, I only just asked her thought she was getting a bit podgy!  Oopsy!

Hope you're all okay.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

OMG starting to panic big time now that I’ve only 1 or 2 weekends free to get all the Christmas shopping done!
Anyway, how is everyone – starting to get into the festive spirit by the looks of it!  
V impressed with those of you organising big events (SarahTM, Lou)

Jack – you sound pretty chilled at the moment, which is great after the stress you’ve been through recently. 
I tell you, those bottom bullets are killing me! I’ve given up on the ‘rear door’ as they made me so ill, so I’ve had to stick with the messier ‘front door’ route – sorry TMI! 
Do Guys do open evenings or is it just a case of attending a consultation once they’ve got your notes from QM’s? Would be interested to hear what you make of them. 11K for tx at ARGC That won’t be an option for us!

Samia – good idea with the iPhone but boy do they cost big bucks! About £270, plus the monthly tariff. 
So, is a moon cup the same as an instead cup?
Has AF arrived yet? Are you going to do 1 more cycle on the Clomid? I’m keeping everything crossed that you get a nice fat   for the next cycle if this one hasn’t worked.
I can’t believe the number of your bubbles you’ve got – that’s a lot of FF love!

SarahTM – loving the curtains! And – very jealous about the Egyptian cotton sheets. I keep looking at them but just can’t seem to find the right ones that feel luxurious enough!
What’s going on with all these mice? Is it mice season or something? Maybe they’re all coming indoors to keep warm (it’s nice & warm in a cat’s mouth – sorry!?!)

Lou – Hope you’re feeling much less like something that’s dropped out of a dog’s bottom! A guess the only consolation is that you’ve hopefully got it out the way and can be free of lurgies to fully enjoy Christmas! That, and having the rash on your back too – you definitely need to and chill on the ski slopes (do you chill on ski slopes?).
You are more than welcome to our cat – she has the biggest attitude problem ever!!!

Alli – not had a chance to say it yet, but HUGE congratulations on your  !!! What a really lovely way to end the year

Beetle – sending you loads of good luck for tomorrow’s scan at Kingston. How are feeling – any symptoms showing yet? So is tomorrow moving day too? That’s going to be one busy day for you and DH – hope you have a brilliantly happy day!

SarahL – what’s all your news? Are you getting things sorted on the legal advice front re your employers? 
Hope the sickness is finally subsiding and looking forward to hear how things go on the 13week scan on Monday. Will you have an ultrasound pic to post?

Thanks for all the good luck & PMA sent across (and bubbles!) – still no news from me. AF still a no show so going to test either tonight or tomorrow morning. Not really getting my hopes up about anything as in all the years I’ve been TTC, I’ve never yet managed to get a positive test! Still – who knows!?!
If I’m not about on FF tomorrow, just want to say that I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend and manages to avoid all the mania that is Kingston on a Christmas shopping Saturday!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

No time for a big post today but wanted to stop in to say a big   *THANK YOU *   for my lovely bubbles - I feel very popular now! I get bored clicking 10 times so how on earth you managed to get me from 222 to 787 I'll never know!! I must learn more patience!

Also wanted to tell Liz to think positive! AF has not arrived and you are PUPO. Repeat after me - "_This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling_" Now I want you to say this 10 times (with your finger in your ear, standing on one leg! Sorry, regressed to my time as a rugby club social secretary!! ). Seriously though, I want you to do lots of positive thinking 'cos those embryos need some encouragement!! Can't hurt really can it?

Sam, I now feel that my specialist subject on Mastermind could be the names and uses of the Instead Cup! Thanks for the graphic detail! And the bubbles. Now I think that you need a bit more positive thinking too young lady. A friend of mine had 5 IVF attempts and on her final go she started having AF pains and decided it hadn't worked, got really downhearted and drank a bottle of wine - a week later she discovered she was pregnant and now has 18 month old triplets! (she doesn't have time to pee so I wouldn't recommend three by the way!). Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that stranger things have happened so   

Jack, Xmas gets earlier and earlier every year. It's wrong!

Everyone else, my very quick post has turned in to my usual essay so hi all and bye all!

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

You're right Sarah - no news is good news - right?

_"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"
"This has worked, I am pregnant, I do not need Guy's details or to think about any future treatments until this baby is at least 12 months old and needs a sibling"_

Finger is in ear and am standing on one leg - ouch!

Thanks for setting me straight again 

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope you actually said it 10 times whilst standing on one leg with your finger in your ear and you're not just humouring me?!!  If not, then off you go and get started...!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz good luck for testing hope it's a BFP 

Happy weekend everyone.  Let's all try to get to Kingston befroe the shops open eh!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just a very quick one - tested last night (day 14) and got what I suspected I would -  . It still hit us pretty hard though!

No sign yet of AF but I know the evil bottom bullets can delay that, so am going to test again at the end of the weekend (just in case) - but think we'll probably be looking at going through it all again in the New Year. Not yet decided on where that will be but I think that will be something that we won't even think about until after Christmas now.

Apologies for the 'me' post - will catch up with everyone properly when I'm more chilled.

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz, I've pm'd you.  I'm so sorry.  Take care and speak soon. 

Off to a meeting so no time to chat but hi to everyone else and have a good weekend.

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz, 

 I haven't had AF yet but just like you I know it's BFN so felling   and refuse to test as I don't want to get more upset!!
      
Hope you feel better soon,

Love 

Sam   


P.S: Hi everyone and have a fab week-end.  Anyone in Kingston, spotting pregnant ladies??


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh Liz and samia,

I'm so sorry to you didn't get good news.  

Take care of yourselves


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


How is everybody?  Just a quick one from me today as I'm still feeling a bit rough from the 4 pints of cider I had last night to celebrate a friend's birthday!!  
I also wanted to say that   still hasn't turned up and hopefully shouldn't do for the next 8 months or so as I've just done another htp and it's    !!      Can't believe it as I was 99.9% symptoms free compare to the last 2 pregnancies I've had!!  But I'm also petrified I might have done some harm with my drinking on Wednesday night and last night!!  Hope you are all well, will do personals later in the week as I'm still in  .
Thanks for being so supportive girls over the last couple of months, don't know how I could have done it with my FFriends  

Love and loads of   to all

Sam   

P.S: The instead cup must have been worth it!     I definitely recommend them!!


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Samia - that really is fantastic news!!!!!!    You must be so so happy right now!

Liz - sending you a big  .  Don't give up. I know it's hard to imagine going through it again now, but it sometimes just takes time.  It took me 4 attempts of IVF, so hope you can hang in there.

Must get on with some Sunday lunch now..

Sarah L x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG OMG Sam......      that's absolutely fantastic news, and you were soooo convinced it wasn't happening! So much for thinking cos your DH was away at the wrong time..... I'm soo pleased for you, that's the best news I've had in ages!! Please don't worry about your drinking bout on Wednesday... my friend who had pcos went through the Xmas festive season not realising she was pg, by about 3 months, so had some serious bingeing!! don't you worry about a thing!!!! OMG where do you get these instead cups!!!!? Oh yeah and thank you for my bubbles! Feeling very pleased with myself now!        

Liz, well what a day of ups and downs.... I'm of course really sorry about your BFN, I do know exactly how you must be feeling. Hope taht you and your bloke can take time to chill out over the next few weeks and be strong for each other. It's such a huge rollercoaster and when you end up falling off it at the end, it's always a much bigger blow than you think. At the back of my mind I always had to tell myself what the odds of success where, lower than failure, but it was always a shock when it didn't work. Thinking of you, be kind to yourself.xxx    

Quick hi to Sarah L, Sarah TM, Alli, Jack, Beetle, and anybody else who's out there, forgive me if I've missed anybody!   

Well feeling MUCH better thank goodness! I managed to give my bug to DH who of course had it much worse, as they do!    So we've had a pretty gentle weekend, only just about eating again now.... not the best way to lose a few pounds, and I'm bound to put them back again straight away....   I've got tomorrow off as I have 3 days to use up before Xmas, so I'm thinking of braving Kingston, but I might only go as far as Wimbledon. I've given up on Kingston on Saturdays for the time being! Need to accessorize that dress for that wedding, or I'll have nothing to wear! I hope it's not as cold on Saturday as it was yesterday!

Anyway, I'm off as I've got to take some pics as DH is selling his unused ski jacket on ebay, cos it doesn't fit him. He's been depressing himself because even brand new ones are not selling for very much! Fingers crossed anyway. If anybody knows somebody who wants a nice brand new very good quality black and navy ski jacket in 44" chest, give me a shout!!!! (did I do a good job of selling?)

Must go anyway.

TTFN
Love
Lou


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Sam I've blown you some BFP bubbles to make your number look nice!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone....

wow...have been out of email access for a few days and there is so much news.....

Samia.....OMG OMG OMG OMG......       . Thats just amazing news. Those cup things sound like miracle gadgets!! Perhaps they should be Christmas pressies for all our DHs for next year!! I wouldnt worry about the drinking thing...like Lou said, I know loads of people who have binged away without realising they were pregnant and they have gone on to have healthy babies. Its only us IVF paranoid people that take everything so literally!! Hang on in there, and try and get into QM asap for an early scan!!!!! So pleased for you!!


Liz .....thinking of you hun, and hoping you are ok and getting through this tough time. Like Lou said, we ended up having 4 goes of IVF to get this far, so there must be a thing where eventually it can and will work - although I know thats really not what you want right now. IF you are thinking of going elsewhere, we were really impressed with the Lister and they do open evenings every month so you can go along and fire all those expert questions at the main consultant doctor (we found the type of questions some people were asking sifted the experts from the IVF novices in the room!). Also, not that I want to raise any hopes unnecessarily, but i have also heard stories where the test is negative and there is no AF and then a few days later the test turns into positive....so until the AF arrives worth perhaps trying again or even going into QM to have a blood test to put yourself out of misery once and for all. Either way, hang on in there, and i hope you know we are all thinking of you....

SarahTm - not long now til your appointment at QM. You'll have to be the spokeswoman for us all on what they say for FET! I am interested in terms of how they thaw out the embies....do they do 2 first and plan to put them in, and if they dont thaw do another 2 others...or is the thawing process so long you would have to wait another month if the first 2 dont work?

Sarah Leucine - good to hear from you. You didnt mention sickness in your post...so am hoping you are really feeling better now and you have had the 12 week scan? are you having your babies at Kingston?

We had our 'reassurance' scan at the Jasmine unit on Friday....and THANK GOD it was all fine. Measured 9 weeks and the darling was 2.4cm long. It was quite easy to see the outline of the head, body, arms and legs which made me cry! Am now 'in the system' and am due back in 3 weeks to have the big 12 milestone scan. We are debating whether to go with Kingston hospital or West Middlesex as we live in between the two. Thanks to you all for helping me remain patient over the last few weeks!!! I have nearly been driven insane with worry and you guys have been brill!

Hi to everyone else - Jackeen, Ali, 

We are in the middle of moving house (have the keys to our new house but dont physically move til the 7th as we are having work done)...and in this process we are transferring our email.....so it might mean I wont be able to go into FF that often. But pleeeeease dont think  I am abandoning you all....I will be thinking of you all loads, and will be in touch as often as I can.

Hope you are all doing ok.,

Lots of love

Me x


----------



## holy bee (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first time on this site. I have an appointment at Queen Mary's on 18th Dec to talk about starting IVF. This is all totally new to me and I woud love some advice on the best way to choose where you are going to have your treatment as at the moment I feel totally overwhelmed at all the choices and have no idea where to start really. I've made the appointment at QM because it's close to home but I know nothing about how good the facility is or what other options I should be considering. Does anyone think it's better to choose a place close to work or home? Can anyone help

thank you
Holly
XX


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning everyone

Sam - just one thing to say to you:  See? I told you?!!      
         CONGRATULATIONS  I'm so happy for you! Now don't go worrying about anything 'cos like everyone else said just about every baby in the land is slightly pickled in the first month except those of us IVF girls - maybe it does them good and I'm sure it won't hurt too much (good for the immune system or something?!). All that  was worth it then?! I'm gonna tell dh we need lots lots more (I'll forget to remind him of my blocked tubes! ).

Ooh I've put so many icons in that this post is giving me a headache!!! I'm going to post this now and do another one for everyone else before I start getting Monday morning double vision!! 

Yiippee for Sam!

Sarah 
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm back with a nice clean screen!  

Welcome Holy Bee - trying to decide where to have treatment is a real tough one which depends largely on whether you're private or nhs, where you live and budget.  If you're private you can go anywhere you choose but you're right that at some points in the treatment you may be having to go to the hospital every two days so you need to be looking at somewhere that's accessible for both you and your partner.  We chose to have a private cycle while waiting for our NHS cycle and went to Hammersmith as I have a lovely niece and nephew conceived there.  Unfortunately our cycle ended in an early miscarriage so we then waited for our NHS cycle which was at QM and have just had a negative but we did get 10 frozen embryos so it's not all bad.  I did think I'd go back to Hammersmith but now happy to stay with QM for a while.  It's also a good idea to go with a clinic who are open 7 days a week as I've heard lots of girls who've had to abandon their cycles especially with frozen embryo transfers as the treatment fell over a weekend when they were closed.  I'm sure QM will explain everything in detail to you on 18th December but in the meantime ask here 'cos there are quite a few veterans who will be happy to help!

Beetle, so happy to hear that everything is going well and that there's a real live baby growing nicely inside you!  Good luck with the house move.  I'm a Twickers girl through and through and when I was younger West Mid didn't have a great reputation.  Apparently that's all changed now and the people I know who've had their babies there all rave about it.  Don't they do open days for you to go and see the facilities?  

Lou, glad you're feeling better.  Sorry don't know anyone for the jacket - dh would love it but we can't afford skiing until we get our bfp (which will be in January obviously and then we won't be able to go 'cos I'll be incapacitated!!)  PMA hasn't left me yet!!

Liz, I hope you're OK?  It's pooh and pants and not fair but it will work for us all some day. Big hugs.

Only news from me is that Julie rang me last week with a cancellation so we're going in for our follow up tomorrow morning instead of next week.  I'll let you know the outcome.

lots of love to Sarah, Alli, Jack and everyone.

Sarah
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG,

Samia, *CONGRATULATIONS*   

see you;ve got me laughing and crying for you.

My goodness, what great news!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Just lost my long post!!  

Lou, babe thanks for the good wishes, I'm just so scared, as you and me know too well it's so so early and I just want this one to stay with us and then my family will be complete and I won't ask for nothing more!! Well maybe just jewelery next time!! (diamonds are my favourite ) Sorry can't help you with the jacket as I don't think we can afford to go anywhere now!! Probably for the next 10 years or so!!

SarahTM: I know I admit: *YOU WERE RIGHT* and you don't know how glad I am that you were!! But I'm telling I'm living proof that you don't have to have any symptoms to be pregnant and that 2 pregnancies are never the same. Hope your appt goes well and that you get to get going again very soon, xx

Beetle, hun thanks also and I hope you can answer all my questions to come as you are a few weeks ahead of me , xx

Jack, you made me  too hun as I feel dead emotional and I wish all of us could get BFPs now!! I think that's what I will ask  for Xmas.

SarahL, how you feeling hun? Must be tired I bet, any news from you old job? xx

Alli, still reading this? Hope so thanks for your other message on the other board, hope you are well,xx

Holly, welcome to the QM's thread, the girls on here are just fab and will try and answer and help you as much as they can. Wishing you all best, what is the problem? Why do you need QM?

Liz are you ok hun? Your turn will come I'm sure,xx

Eden,Carmen and all the others are you still reading this??

Love to all (& hope I won't loose this post!!)

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Firstly just to say a HUGE FAT   to Samia on getting your BFP!!! It's really brilliant news and I bet you're so thrilled    

Holy Bee - welcome to the thread - everyone on here is lovely and it's nice to know I'm no longer the 'newbie'! We chose QM mainly because all our investigations were undertaken there a few years back and also it's definitely nice and handy for appointments etc (nice little jaunt through Richmond Park for us!). We're back up at QM's on the 18th too.

SarahTM - good luck with the appointment tomorrow - let us know how you get on. Thanks for your PM too - it was a great help reading it when we were so low, although it did make me cry more!

Beetle - really pleased that the scan went well - I'm not surprised you cried as it all sounds pretty amazing. A friend of mine recently had her baby at Kingston and was really singing their praises - said they were fantastic!

SarahL - how is everything with you? Hope your winning the battle with your (ex?) employers and the sickness is subsiding allowing you to fully enjoy your pregnancy.

Lou - Glad you've shaken your bug but shame you passed it onto DH (isn't it strange how men always seem to have the same thing but it's at least ten times worse!?!) - hmmmmmmm enough said!

Jack - thanks for your messages (and everyone else too - they were all lovely!)

Did another test on Saturday and it was another   so knew that this time around it definitely hadn't worked and then was greeted by AF this morning, so now it's completely confirmed. 
Took some time out over the weekend and chilled (can recommend Guildford for a much less stressful shopping experience than Kingston - especially on a Sunday!). 
Going back to chat to QM's on 18th Dec but may try to go to one of the open evenings at the Lister too, to see what they're about, but think the next step for us will be to go another full round of IVF and try and get some more good quality embies (in case they run out!)
On a more positive note I now don't have to think of excuses as to why I'm not drinking at the upcoming Christmas parties and can also now fit back into my clothes (boobs & stomach deflating nicely again! although DH may be gutted about the boobs!)

Take care everyone 

Liz
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Well I'm still being sick but just in the evenings now. Really hope that it disappears this week as I'm now 13 weeks.  I had my 3-month scan yesterday and all is well, although I started bleeding 3 hours afterwards.  Still spotting bright red blood but kind of getting used to it as it's happened so frequently.

I have an appeal at work in December and have got legal advice, so am not too concerned about it. I have the most important things in my tummy, so that's all that matters to me.  I just find it so surprising that work colleagues can behave in such an unethical way.

Liz - Lister sounds like a good plan. one of my bestfriend's has just had a successful IVF treatment there and they've been very good to her.

Holy Bee - welcome to our thread!  QM has some great advantages, such as the personal service you get to them. The nurses are lovely. The only pain is having to use a different hospital for the embryologist work, over at the Bridge Centre.  QM is also much cheaper than most other places.

Beetle - congrats on your scan!  Really glad things are progressing well. I've decided to go with Kingston Hospital. So far they've been excellent.  My midwife has already told me I'm a 'complicated case' (which did make me laugh as I've heard that so many times from the doctors whilst trying to get pregnant!!), so they've given me a few extra appointments.  I have another one this Thursday so am going to try and find out more about my bleeding problem.

Samia - congrats again. Has it sunk in yet?!

Hi to Jackeen, Lou Demi and everyone else.

Ooooh. One last thing that I'm hoping one of you can answer for me.  I want to send a card to the QM team.  The people I remember are Rowena, Nick, Julie, Kate and Harleem. Does anyone remember the name of the secretary with dark hair that sits in the room with Nick?  I don't want to miss anyone's name off!!

Bye for now,

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi SarahL

Glad that everything is getting better with you - sounds like Kingston will look after you very well

Think the secretary you are after is Lucille (Lou?) - she normally hands out the bleepers

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick one tonight.... 

Beetle, so pleased your scan went well. I read your post with a tear in my eye - a happy one mind... Must be quite a nightmare having to decide between hospitals. All the other girs who've been to Kingston, Jen, Kate, Raggy cannot speak more highly of them. My GP gave me three options, and advised me Kingston best choice... Good luck with the house move, look forward to hearing from you soon.

Hi Holly, welcome to the QM thread... everybody on here's really helpful so just ask if you have any qs. I was at QM mainly because my GP had hers there and recommended it, and because it was handy for me for work. The ET was done at the Bridge in London Bridge, so bear that in mind. It's not a major problem. (If you take a taxi there though it can be expensive) All the staff at QM have been lovely to me so you'll be in a good place!  There are so many factors to take into consideration though, do think long and hard.

Sarah TM, good news about the cancellation, how did it go? You're still sounding really positive!!! Go girl!

Sam, you blown me some more bubbles, I'm over 1000 now.... woo hoooo!! Yeah diamonds for me too please!!!  The paranoia will not go for another 8 months at least! Hang in there!

Liz, hope you're okay, sounds like you're making the most of the festive season!

Sarah L, hope your sickness doesn't hang around for as long as my colleagues. She had it severely and was off work for about 6 months! 

Hi to Jack and everybody else!

Not much for me, just MEGA busy at work. Had a day off yesterday, shopped in Wimbledon, it was lvoely and quiet and I got what I wanted, but left myself poor! I put all the receipts down on the table and nearly died when I added them up - didn't think I'd spent THAT much! Roll on payday!

DH and I ahve booked a night away at this gorgeous place in France we went to a couple of times before. The food is amazing! Can't wait! Something to look forward to! Must go, I said this was a short one!

Bye for now
Love
Lou


----------



## holy bee (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you all so much for your advice, you've all been really helpful. I am feeling v ignorant - I can't even decipher all the abbreviations yet but I'm getting there.

I'm 33, husband is 36 and we've been trying for 3 years (well, 2 years properly) and the issue has been complicated by me having endometriosis. I had surgery to remove this last year and we were told to "go for it" by our consultant. Since then we have been trying but no joy so have decided not to delay and to look into IVF. Having a few tests now - husband's sperm count appears normal but having 2nd test to be sure and my endo hasn't returned (at least I don't think it has).

We had our first visit to QM two weeks ago and were impressed with the set-up but we both work in town (W1) so if anyone can recommend a hospital that we could go to at lunch time / after work etc that would be helpful.

Due back at QM on the 18th to see Dr Kaur (anyone know her?, thoughts?). (Margot&jerrry - might see you there). Anyway - it's all a bit daunting but you guys have been great.

Beetle & Samia - congratulations, it's really good to hear that this could be all worthwhile. 

Holy Bee.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Evening girls

I have to make this quick 'cos dh is sick and tired of cooking my dinner recently and it's definitely my turn!  

No time for personals I'm afraid except to say thanks for the pm Liz and I'm glad you're feeling OK.

Feeling v stressed as I have a two day event starting tomorrow and the client decided this morning that they would like a band for tomorrow night after all (where's the tearing your hair out icon?!).  Anyway, my mood's not helped by the fact that I went to QM yesterday expecting to be told that I could start FET in January and they've actually decided that I need to have a laparoscopy as they think I may have fluid in my tube/s which could be toxic or something?  So they want to investigate and clip or remove tubes as necessary.  Haven't had too much time to sit and think about that given my workload but having just written it down I don't know if I feel very happy about that.  I know it's ridiculous as they're blocked with endometriosis but even so that gives me a .0000001% chance of conceiving naturally - if they're gone then there's none.  To be honest though the thing that I was focussed on yesterday was that this just causes more delay 'cos I think I got through my bfn by focussing on FET in January and Harleem was saying it could be 5 months or so on the NHS for a laparoscopy.  Plus she scanned me and couldn't see any fluid but wants to do a lap to be sure.  I think I must have kicked up a bit of a stink and DH definitely wasn't happy and said we would go with a FET while we were waiting as it is also possible that she's wrong and there is no fluid there.  I've had a call from Nick today to tell me if I can get my GP to refer me to Kingston then Dr Bevan will schedule me in for a lap in early Feb.  I need to do some research about this when I have time 'cos it confuses me why Hammersmith didn't pick up on this and why I had a bfp (if only momentarily) there if this issue would reduce my chances so much?

Sorry for the rant but dh thinks I'm being negative so thought I'd dump it all on you!    Would welcome your thoughts girls.

I'll try and get back in tomorrow night otherwise will catch up with you all properly over the weekend.

Hope everyone's well.

Sarah x  

P.S. Anyone know where I can get dh a Nintendo Wii for his bday - I can't find anywhere with stock that hasn't doubled their price  
P.P.S. Don't I sound angry?!  Will try to be happier in my next post - sorry!


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Sarah TM,

I can totally understand not wanting to wait 5 months. Did you suggest the possibility of going ahead with the FET before the lap to Harleem?  If the lap is really necessary, is there any chance you could afford to have the lap done privately and be seen straight away? The cost of IVF is so much that it might be worth considering.  I did see Dr Bevan a few times privately at New Victoria Hospital, rather than waiting on NHS, although I managed to get it through my insurance.  I think I would be tempted to go ahead with the FET but only if I knew it wasn't a total waste of time.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

SarahTM - just a quick one to add to what SarahL says. When I was diagnosed with having polyps last year, which meant postponing treatment until they'd been removed, we felt that we couldn't afford the time to wait for the NHS so went to see Miss Bevan at the New Victoria. 
She was amazing (and it's a great place) but it did mean we were £2000.00 poorer as a result of the op, as our insurers refused to cover me as I'd had polyps removed before - even though both Miss Bevan and my GP argued that polyps aren't classed as pre-existing medical conditions. However I was too low by that stage to even try and put up a fight so we just paid up so we could get back onto IVF asap.
It's a completely disheartening when you hit these obstacles as all you want to do is jump straight back onto the next round of treatment (well I know I do - but that may be an age thing as I feel that time is very quickly running out for me now!)

Anyway - hope everyone is in good spirits and is finding time to chill

Liz
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

SarahTM - so sorry to hear hun that you've had a tough one. What was it that led them to believe you have fluids - esp given as you say hammersmith hadnt picked anything up? Sounds intriguing given Harleem couldnt see anything. Only other thought we had about FET given we would do it privately as we are not entitled to NHS - given they are stored at the Bridge, would it be worthwhile doing the whole FET thing through the Bridge? Not sure that makes it any different as it may take a while to get 'in their system'. If you do stay with QM, I guess the other advantage however of a lapos...is that they will have a good look at you and I always think the more they know the better. so not sure I can be of much help here other than sympathising with you you poor thing.

Liz - good to hear from you too. How are you doing? what are you thinking of doing next? Do you have a follow up appointment yet? Hope you are hanging on in there

Sarah Leucine - glad to hear alls going well. Hope you get your employers sorted and get lots of dosh. And glad the sickness is getting better . you poor thing you really sound like you have had it really bad. Your EDD is about 3 weeks ahead of me so any top tips please pass down!! I've got to wait 2 more weeks to have my 12 week scan - managed to get one in the week before christmas so hopefully I wont be worrying so much over xmas!!

Lou - havent heard from you for a while..hope alls ok and you are not working too hard and getting ready for your skiing holiday and romantic break!!!! Your hotel recco in France sounds fab  -you must pass it on to us girls!

samia - hope you are starting to enjoy theBFP.....have you told QM yet!!?

Hi to everyone else....

Back to packing up boxes now!! We move this time in a week and its chaos at home right now!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

Lots of love.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everybody

Sorry I haven't been around for so long but had a hectic Wild West teambuilding event last week and then a dinner party for 10 people on Saturday which finished at 6am so I was a bit jaded yesterday!

Where is everybody?  Busy Christmas shopping maybe?

Well I had another call from QM on Friday to say that following their weekly meeting it was decided that I should go in for a laporoscopy and that Dr Kaur (is that the same person as Harleem?) was going to write a letter explaining the situation.  Basically I need to get my GP to refer me to them and then apparently Dr Bevan is going to try to squeeze me in on 19th February.  All going well I can then start FET on my next cycle which is still a delay but thankfully not 6 months so I can cope with that.  Now that I've calmed down I can see that it'll be an advantage to have a little look see and make sure we're not throwing money away on treatments that won't work...  I must try to control my impatience!

Have just bought dh a Nintendo wii on ebay for his birthday so that's another thing ticked off my huge things to do list!!

Beetle, thanks for the post.  Feeling better about it all now.  You all sorted for your move?  Any symptoms yet?  Hope you're being pampered and fussed over?! 

Sarah, you poor thing.  Being sick every day must be hell.  Hope it stops soon.

Holly, good luck for 18th.  Let us know if we can be of any help in the meantime.

Liz, how are you feeling?  Any thoughts on your next steps?  When I'm feeling a bit flat I go and read some of the Success Story threads and it makes me realise that it's just a matter of time.  Hopefully we'll all be having coffee mornings together sometime next year?!

Lou, when's your France break?  Hope you enjoy/ed it whenever it is/was?!  Tell us all about it...

Sam, how are you?  Hope everything's fab and you're just too happy to come on here and post?


Hi to Jack, Alli and everyone else.

Speak again very soon.

love

Sarah
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

How are you all? Had a nice week-end? God the weather was just     and it is so cold!!

SarahTM, can't face kingston and shopping right now!!  Too tired...  I still can't believe I'm 5 weeks 3 days!!  Have you given DH the Wii?  We had a game roung a friend last week-end and it was FAB!!  I think we might get one for ourselves for Xmas.  So glad you won't have to wait 6 months now for your next tx: and who knows TTC au naturel could also happen in the meantime   

Beetle, SarahL how are you girls feeling? 

Lou how is fitness regime going? Ready for your skiing trip?  The problem is you diet before Xmas to just put it right back on...  

Jack, Liz what up huns?

Alli how is pregnancy treating you?

Holly got all your questions ready?

Well as for me, I'm still in a state of  , feeling sick in the mornigs only and sometimes in the evening and also after I eat!!  Hope this is a good sign...  My boobs have now really started to hurt...  But hey am I complaining?  Any signs or symptoms of pregnancy make me feel a lot better!!  Feeling knackered tonight as I think I might have overdone it today!!!  Been helping my dh's uncle with our drive!!  I know, I know: didn't carry anything too heavy: one brick at a time!!  Don't know if I've said or not but got an appt with QM on the 10th at 9.45 am to be scanned so any bubbles and   are welcome  

Take care everybody,

Love,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Still here! 

Sam, congrats on the m/s at last! It's all a good sign! Don't you overdo it now! I've had various advice about what you can and can't do during pregnancy. My friend who used to be an aerobics instructor and her father was a gynaecologist says pregnancy isn't an illness and many women used to do lots of manual work throughout the whole pregnancy. My personal trainer's girlfriend is 5 months, and she said to me she'd had to cut down her pilates to once a week instead of 3 times!!!!    Well I think she's just super-human! Do what you feel comfortable with and stop if your body tells you to is probably my best advice. Only one week til the scan, bet you can't wait! I can't!!!! Blown you some bubbles!  

Sarah TM, we're off to France on 20th Dec, back next day so only one night. Can't wait, DH is treating it as his company xmas party... he's just setting up his own business so won't have a xmas party to go to! bless! Wow you're brave doing a dinner party for 10! I love cooking for people but most I've done is 5 which is a bit pathetic!    Mind you our house wouldn't cope with that many, not enough chairs!!! All sounds a bit strange about the laparoscopy business. It does sound though like they think it's worth while before the FET, so I'd go with their advice. Feb is not that long to wait really what with Xmas etc. You may even get a cancellation sooner, I did (I think Dr Kaur is Harleem)

Beetle, how;s the packing going? What is it with this thread, everybody moving house?! Hope you're not overdoing it!  

Liz, hope you're okay, Sarah L how's the sickness? Hi to Jack and Holy bee. Holy I can't recommend anywhere up in town I'm afraid. Don't know if you're anywhere near the Lister, but I've heard that's very good. Dr Kaur is lovely by the way, in fact they all are at QM, so no worries there. Good luck on 18th, hope they can answer all your questions.

Went to a wedding on Sat which was nice, the weather held out thank goodness, not just for the bride & groom but for my new shoes!!!!    Seriously it was really nice, we broke our non-drinking thing on Friday night, a day early because I knew I'd have to drive for the wedding, so I've now had 3 slight hangovers!! Yay! There was something very nice about not drinking! Should I give up altogether? Naaah! 

Had an appointment with my gp today (about my rash, she's given me some nice pills which will make it go away!) We had a brief chat about my situation, and I'm still no further forward really. She said she wished she could wave a magic wand. She suggests I should go back to QM and have a chat with them in the New Year, which is what I think I'll do. I am sure they will convince me to do another cycle, but I'm not sure that's what I want to do at the moment, but maybe when I've seen them, it might help to put things in perspective. I sometimes wonder if I'm putting it off because I'm scared of getting pg again in case it goes wrong....  

Oh dear this is turning into a me post, so I'm going to go!

Hope everybody else is okay out there.... has been a bit quiet lately

Love Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Lou,

Been too busy blowing      

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Lou

We didn't have enough chairs either!  Dinner party was supposed to be for 8 but I forgot I'd invited a 5th couple who rang to confirm at 11am!  DH had to run off to the antiques place where we bought our church chairs and buy another two (we were intending to do it anyway not just for the dinner party!) and then to Tesco to buy a couple of extra plates and some glasses - madness!!   Anyway, it was fun and we're now all equipped for the 12 we have coming for Xmas - double madness but at least my mum and sis' will help out with that one!!

I really hope that things become a bit clearer for you when you go back to QM in January.  Have you used their counselling service?  If not, maybe that's worth a try to see if you can get any clarity?  Harleem suggested it for DH and I - we were really late and stroppy when we went to see her - think she thought we were both losing the plot!  We're gonna think about it and see how we feel after Xmas.

Samia- hooray for morning sickness!  So pleased for you.

Hi to all, I'm off to watch telly and have an early night before a horrid all day meeting at a venue in Oxford tomorrow.

Night night!

Sarah

P.S. I've done a bit of blowing too!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Girls, the finger on my right hand hurts from all that blowing  

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Fabulous blowing Sam..... never seen so many bubbles!!
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Lou, hope you like them, been blowing with my nose now as my finger hurts  

Love,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

NO NO NO! NOT THE NOSE!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

[fly]*Where is everybody *[/fly]


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*  REALLY REALLY REALLY BUSY!!  * 

Thinking of you all though whilst running around like a headless chicken!

Hope everyone's well?

Speak soon.

Sarah
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi All
Quickie to say hello in between the removal boxes....!
We move on Friday and ITS MADNESS!! And a bit tricky to go into email...We have the keys to the new house and of course the painter is running late and doesnt seem at all stressed by it! So despite trying to plan meticulously we will be living in a new house full of paint fumes for a while yet! Main thing though is to get it all done by christmas when the rellies are over!! Scary!!

How's everyone doing...?

SarahTM...glad to hear there is a plan at least. As Lou says, Feb is only about 8 weeks away so hang on in there. And as you say, will be good to see what they spot. And on a different note, where is your antiques place where you got your chairs We need to do just the same!!

Samia - glad things are progressing nicely and you are having some symptoms. THATS A GOOD THING!!! Glad you have a scan on the 10th...not long now! Make sure you are putting your feet up.

Lou ..trip to France on 20th sounds gorgeous! And then you've got skiing...so before you know it you'll be back at QM.!! If you are interested, I would REALLY recommend the acupuncturist that Sarah Leucine recommended to me...Janetta. She's based on the Esher side of Cobham and is a fertility expert. She's really nice too! And has a comfy bed in her front room to lie down on!

I've now got my official referral to West Middlesex hospital and have my 12 week scan on 14th (which is actually 11 weeks 5 days but I am not complaining!). The only symtoms I am getting is big boobs (which l lurrrve!! Cleaveage at last!) and feeling sick if I dont eat every 3 hours (good excuse to pig out on biccies!). I always thought the 12 week scan was the next hurdle, but reading the literature they then talk about the 20 week scan being the most critical one as it picks up any anomolies...and it goes on and on and on. Still I am definitely not complaining and am really still in shock that the whole IVF thing actually worked....(but do still have all fingers and toes crossed that its going to stick and work!). And I KNOW that its going to happen for you guys in 2008. I can feel it in my bones.

Hi to everyone else...and hope everyone is coping with the silly festive season!

Lots of love 

me x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Beetle

Fab place in Walton - www.churchantiques.com Prepare to spend a while there though 'cos they have loads and most of them have chewing gum stuck to the bottom of them - yuck!!

Right, I've just done a full colour quotation for a Circus themed family fun day for 300 people and now I'm off to bed without any supper!

Roll on Christmas so i can chill for a few days!

love to all.

Sarah
x


/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I’ve not been around much – felt pretty flat after that BFN and have just spent some time searching for my PMA (which is kinda back – I think!) 

Samia – great to hear that everything is going good with you and that the pg symptoms are coming on a treat. Loads of luck for your scan next week!
I can’t believe how many bubbles you’ve been blowing (with your fingers and nose) but even more so, I can’t believe how many you have – a sign that you are truly well loved!

Beetle – good luck to you too for your 12 week scan next week. That - and moving and Christmas - boy, you like to live life in the fast lane. What a fantastic way to start 2008 though! Looks like it’s going to be a very good one for you.

SarahTM – I think you’re life must be in an even faster lane than Beetle’s – how do you cope? Really pleased that QM have brought your dates forward and it’s brilliant that you don’t have to fork out for private ops or wait on NHS waiting lists. You and DH obviously made a good impression on them at your last appointment.
Now – please tell me that your  family fun day for 300 people isn’t for a single family!?!

Sarah L – glad the 3 month scan was a good one and the sickness is subsiding.
How are the preparations going for the work appeal – have you had it yet. Fingers crossed that you get a good outcome although like you said, it’s all relative really whilst you’ve got a good strong pregnancy to concentrate on!

Lou – it’s a real dilemma isn’t it – deciding what the next steps are in terms on treatment (I seem to have differing views day by day)!
Bet you’re sooooooooo excited about skiing – all my friends that are heading over in the coming weeks, keep telling me how amazing the season is this year!
Also, have fantastic night out in France for DH’s mini Christmas Party – we were the same when we set up our business – just the 2 of us!

Jack – where are you? Hope all is good with you and you’re busy partying in those red killer heels!

Alli – how’s everything going with you? Not sure where you are in terms of scans etc, but please let us know how things are going

Holly – well not long to go now before your appointment with QM. Just really to add what Lou said – Harleem Kaur seems pretty good and does genuinely seem to understand and if you see Ms Bevan then even better!
I’ve had some horrible experiences with various doctors working below Ms Bevan at QM’s over the years. Some of them are just so completely matter of fact and whilst I know that they are dealing with loads of people on a daily basis, it can’t hurt to try and be a little understanding (and of course it helps if they actually try and read your notes before the appointment!!!) – Katie and Julie are very lovely though as I’m sure you will find out!

As for me – well I still have my appointment back at QM’s on 18th to discuss where to go next but I’ve also been reading a great book about immune problems and how they affect fertility. It all seems to make very good sense to me so I may try to investigate that route further.

Anyway best get back to the daily grind – sorry for the big long essay but I had quite a bit to catch up on.
Good to see that everyone seems to be pretty perky at the moment – just to echo SarahTM - roll on Christmas!

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Been blowing bubbles too to everyone but god knows how Sam manages to do so many as that took ages - is there a secret way of doing it ultra quickly? 

Liz


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah Sam, how do you manage to send so many bubbles?!! I clicked really really fast giving myself RSI in the process and still only managed to blow 4 before my pc refreshed!!

No time for a big catch up but wanted to say that I'd be very interested in an immune thingy discussion with you Liz. Maybe I'll pm you when I have some time. Glad to hear your pma is returning. It's a bloody hard thing this positive thinking malarkey - I deal with it by keeping so busy that I don't have time to think. Only problem is that you stop for a minute and negative thoughts pop in to my head. A friend of mine has just told me that she's 4 months pregnant and for the first time I've actually thought it's not fair. Her first son is two and she's only just started trying for the 2nd and got pregnant. She doesn't know about us which I'm so glad about 'cos I know she'd feel sad for us. Anyway, I gave myself a good talking to and a bit of a shake and now I'm happy for them (but it's still not bloody fair!)

I feel the need for a QM thread Chant:

_We will get pregnant, we will have a baby or two, this will work for us and next Christmas will be a family Christmas for us all... _


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oops pressed post before I'd finished!

The family fun day is for a nice company who invite all their staff and staff's partners and kids to a summer day out.  Can you imagine the Xmas presents if you had a family of 300?!  

Anyway girls, gotta get on.  

Love and luck and lovely things to you all.

Sx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah - course I knew it wasn't for a proper family!?! .............or did I?

Sorry been a long week and think I need to lie down in a darkened room!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hi girls 
I haven't had a chance to catch up but I'm just popping on to wish you all a merry Christmas        and I'll be back in the new year what ever time the funding is released  but till then I'm trying to get back to normal. May all your dreams come true        

Tanya*


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

How are we all?  I'm well apart from the mother of all colds!!!  Typical: nearly a year since my last pregnancy and hardly a sneeze and now that I'm trying to be healthy and all: I get a terrible headcold!!  Couldn't face the work Xmas do on friday cos of it (partly that and the fact that I always feel knackered!!)  Anyway, just a quick one from me to come and beg for   and bubbles (as usual) as tomorrow is scan day for me tomorrow at QM's: 9.45am!!  So please keep everything crossed for me......  will let you know how we get on, hope everybody is well, lots of love and  

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Sam

Belated    and bubbles.  Hope all is well and that scan went fine?

Sorry not to chat to everyone but I feel like my head is gonna spin off I'm so busy (don't ask me what I'm doing in here!!)

Speak soon everyone.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,



Just a quick one from me today and yes it is good news so far: went for my scan this morning and the nurse said it might still be a bit early to see anything: but she started and pretty much straight away we saw a yolk, sack, a chord and she said she also think she saw a flicker of a heartbeat: she then show us the screen and she showed us what she said was a little flicker: I'm sure I saw it flicker and so does DH: so all good news for us today and hope it stays that way. They've booked us in for another scan next monday when I should be 7w3d and she says that we should then see a proper continuous flicker: excited ain't the word: told the in-laws and mum and dad today who have told me to do:

[fly]*NOTHING*[/fly]

  

Well I haven't even made my bed today!!  Feeling a bit sick right now: just had my diner... I wanted to say thank you very much girlies for all your support and all the  they mean so so much to me:you don't know how much 

Wishing you all 

Lots of love,

Sam  

P.S: SarahTM blown a couple of bubbles back


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Not been round much cos we've upgraded our tinternet..... woo hoo! Just meant we were off line until I could get my clever bro to instal it! Yeay, nice to be back..... where is everybody? Very quiet suddenly, perhaps you're all out Xmas shopping!!

Anyway, just a quickie for me as got to put my party frock on soon to go to our works party, should be a good night, I am hoping I can manage to not drink too much, and not fall over....!

Sam great news about the scan.... must be comforting to see something there after all the efforts to get where you are! I hope you are still doing nothing!!!! Thanks for my bubbles, they are fab!! Blown you some more! You sound like you enjoy a good blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............

Sarah TM, sorry I've not been on to thank you for the pm about DH's new business! But it looks like you've been too busy yourself to check in too.... hope you can start to relax soon!!! 

Tanya, hi  hope you're okay..... roll on the New Year.... pity you can't get the funding early for Xmas.. May your 2008 be all you hoped for!

Liz, how you feeling hun?

Beetle, hows the house move going? Settled in yet?

Sarah L, hope you're okay? How's the sickness?

Hi to Alli and Holly and everybody else out there!

Well I must go and put my frock and glad rags on.... just had the hairdresser put my hair up, hope I can get changed without ruining it all.... ! Enjoy your weekend all!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm off to PAAAAAAARRRRRRTTTTTTTYYYYYY!!!

Love Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

I'm well and hope everybody else is too.  Had a bit a panic attack last tuesday as I had a little fresh blood when I wiped!!!   Called my GP who had me scanned straight away, the lady told me not to worry about it as it was implanting bleeding and then showed me a lovely strong heartbeat!!  I burst out crying with relief I tell you!!  I am now waiting for my 7w3d scan at QM's on Monday morning which is DH's birthday!!  Everthing is crossed!!!  

Lou: how's the head    Thanks for the bubbles hun, and no I'm not that keen on blowing if you see what I mean   Bubbles are fine though    How was your party?  Where was it?  Wimbledon?

Beetle, SarahL how are you doing girls?? 

Tanya, may 2008 bring you a BFP hun, xx

Alli, I've pm'd you hun,    

SarahTM, missing you hun, it's gone very quiet in here!!  Still organising things

Carmen long time no heard? Hope everything is fine can't be long now??  xx

Liz hun hope you're well and ready for the new year, xx

Hello to everybody else I might have missed, lots of love,

Sam


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Well sorry I haven't been around for ages! But we have been so busy with getting people over from Holland and then doing our new house up that I have hardly had any time for going on the net!  

Sam!!!! Congratulations, brilliant to see you are pregnant   . Maybe moving house is the thing to do, when we moved house I got my positive as well!

Lou, how are you ? Going skiing soon? We are not going this year my DH already tells me that if I talk to him about snow in Austria he will be going all by himself in February  , hihi but I don't believe a word of that!

Hi to everyone else and I hope you all going to have a wonderfull Xmas and all the luck in the new year!!  

Our baby is due in 4 weeks and with they 20 week scan they told us its a little girlie, we can hardly wait now!  

Take care everyone,
Carmen
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Quick update from me:  Had my scan at 9.30am this morning with Julie and again: brilliant news: they just got a new scan machine put in today so Julie had a lady in with her to teach her how the machine works: a lot more details and excellent picture!!  She then measured the embryo, showed us the yolc sac, the strong heartbeat and also the litlle limbs starting to grow: it was amazing: just fab: very happy right now but still very cautious    She also said one of you girls mentioned me to her: she said to me: Oh Samia, I had another girl here last week who said she chats to you online?  So I asked her who it was but she could not remember who it was or what tx she was having??  I asked her if it was Sarah?  Didn't dare say Beetle cos I've got a good idea that this is not your first name    Any clue girlies  Who was it I wanna know!!      And then it was time for tears as she gave me a big hug, congratulated us and said keep in touch we want to know everything!!  They cancelled my follow up appt in January!! Very sad indeed so now I'm under my GP, and have already decided to give birth in Epsom (same as DD).  I've also got a scan booked with my GP on Xmas eve!!  Just to make sure  

Thanks Carmen for the good wishes, hope it all goes well for you, xx

Hi all, I guess you're all out shopping for Xmas    Missing you all loads, take care for now,

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear All
Apologies for the radio silence...we have been without internet since we moved house on 7th dec but its now up and running!! Its taken me the last hour to clear backlog emails and catch up on everyone's news!!

Sam- HUGE HUGE congrats!! I am so pleased for you and your DH that everything has worked out ok. And I am also intrigued by the new QM scanning machine! Sounds very impressive! Glad you got a good cinema viewing! sounds brilliant! really pleased that everything is going as it should - and as your folks say - TAKE IT EASY!!! When is your estimated due date (my maths is crap!?) ...I also had bleeding around the same time as you and know how scary it can be..so hopefully you wont get again (I havent so far....)

Carmen...cant believe its only 4 weeks left to go.....!! So excited for you and DH. Enjoy your last christmas as a couple!!

Lou - think you must be jetting off to France about now? Glad you are enjoying the party season. Thats the one positive thing about all this I guess...you can enjoy a few bevvies!!

SarahTM - glad things have been brought forward and really hope they lead somewhere - either they wont find anything and therefore you can go ahead with next cycle being more relieved or they will find something in which case your next cycle will be better as it will be different?! How about that for PMA! How are the curtains looking!!? 

Liz - hang on in there hun. Think your appointment with QM is today? Hope it goes well and you get some good facts and info and come out feeling happier about the next step. I hope you know this already, but anything we can do to help just shout!

As for me, I had the 12 week scan last Friday (was very nervous going into hospital!) and EVERYTHING IS OK!!!!!!!! This is a major milestone for us - one we havent reached before. Despite being totally euphoric, the next hurdle is finding out what our chances are of spina bifida and downs syndrome. I'm 37 and apparantly they do a nuchal test as a matter of course for anyone 37 or over. The odds based on a pc are quite scary - 1 in 250. They then measure the baby, and do blood tests and then see if these odds change at all. I get those results on Thurs. If they do change, we then have to decide to have an amnio test. Not going there in my head until I know if I have to! Trying to keep the PMA! So its an ongoing journey!! I thought once I had finished the 2ww that would be the most important hurdle but they carry on!! I guess thats what being a parent will be like!! Our new house is manic with painters and tilers around all the time, frantically trying to get stuff finished for christmas (we have the rellies coming on Friday!!). So my dream will be siting on our new couch on Christmas eve with a mince pie and a cup of tea feeling relaxed in our new house knowing the blood test results were good!! Thats all I want for Christmas!!!

Hello to everyone else - and take care all of you....

Lots of love

Me x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Where has everyone been? Oh running around like very runny around things probably, trying to get Christmas organised!

Beetle - Wey Hey!    HUGE congratulations on passing the 12 week milestone - brilliant news. Fingers crossed for the blood test results on Thursday. Hope you manage to get rid of the decorator et al, before the rellie onslaught on Friday (ours aren't due until Sunday!)

Samia - Wey Hey again!    HUGE congratulations to you too on passing 7 weeks and seeing such a good strong heartbeat - hope you can now really start to enjoy having a pregnant Christmas. How were DD's birthday celebrations?

SarahTM - are things easing up a bit for you now, on the work front? It's crazy isn't it as when you work for yourself, it's a good sign that things are manically busy but sometimes it's good for things to slow down a bit. Have you had any dates through yet for your laporoscopy - is it definitely going to happen on the 19th Feb?

Lou - have you survived your Christmas Parties? How was France (can't remember when you were going)

Sarah L - how are things with you? Did you get things sorted out at your hearing? Really hope so and that you can put all that business behind you and start the new year full of positive things

Carmen - 4weeks to go? You must be soooooooooo excited

Holly - How did your appointment at QM's go today? Do you have start dates for treatment yet or are you awaiting blood tests etc?

Tanya, Jackeen, Alli and anyone else I've missed - hope you are all very well!

As for me, I had my follow up appointment this morning and Julie (and Harleem) agreed with us that going for another fresh IVF cycle would be the best option - I really would like to try and get some more frosties put by in case things don't work again this time round - *which of course they will* (see SarahTM the PMA is coming back!). So I'm good to go once AF comes around next time, although being as irregular as I am, I have no idea when that will be as there are no signs of anything approaching anytime soon! 
They're going to up my dose to 4amps this time and then monitor me to ensure that I don't develop OHSS, so bring it on!

Anyway I really hope that everyone is having a brilliant last week before Christmas and here's to 2008 being the year that all our dreams are realised! I've blown some festive bubbles to you all!

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all!

Sam, I was a bit worried when you said about your little spot of blood, but thank goodness your scan went well. How exciting with the new machine! Thanks for all my bubbles! Our party was in Chelsea football club, it was the company one, with 270 people (me and a colleague organized it as we do every year) It went really well. How I didn't have a hangover I don't know! Then last night a gew of us work girlies went out for an Italian, and tomorrow night I'm off out with our departmental bash too. I'm all partied out!!! After the Chelsea do I had a sore throat which I thought was from shouting over the band, but it's developed into a full blown cold and cough! ARGH! Well at least it will be out of the way by Xmas. DH has also had it so we'll be fine! Bet you're really looking forward to Xmas now!

Carmen, great to hear from you, was wondering when you were due..... wow and you know it's a girl too. Got any names yet?
We're a bit sad that we're getting to ski at all this season (as I should have been pg) but at least the fact that the snow is so fantastic makes it alright! Hope your DH doesn't disappear to Austria for a hol with the boys!!! Congrats, and let us know as soon as you have her! We want piccies!

Hi Beetle, hope you're all settled in now! And congrats on your scan too..... and getting so far. You will not relax until the baby is born, I'm sure, with all you've been through before. There are so many milestones and nothing is ever certain in life, but at least everything is going as well as can be expected. Bet you're so excited! We're off to France for our overnighter on Friday and then the skiing is on 5th Jan.... yey, bring it on!

Liz, glad your appointment went well and you're ready for another cycle. Love the PMA! 

Hope all you other girlies are ok - very quiet, so guess you're all busy too! Mad time of year!

Well apart from my cold, it looks like AF will be arriving for Xmas as started spotting today.... DH is such a lovely lovely DH, I'm so lucky to have him.... we're both having a hard time in the run up to Xmas and approaching 21 Dec when ours should have been 3 yrs old if it weren't for the m/c. DH just gives the best cuddles ever. For us, Xmas is a bit of a non-event, and not looking forward to it much, but am going to start 2008 with a big PMA and hope some miracle will happen. Must be our turn soon!!

Bye for now..... 
Love
Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay Sam - is that you blowing those bubbles

I'm certainly not complaining and they really are appreciated - just sooooooo confused as to how you do so many so quickly  
BIG BIG thanks to whoever they are coming from....................Sam?

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz, yes hun it's me, enjoy them (not giving my secrets out!!  ) Enjoy them and hope they bring you good luck  

Will be blowing you and everybody else some more as I'm watching "Loose 30 stones or die!!" 

Personals will be there tomorrow hunnies, xx

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Liz, 999?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam - yes I've seen   Mrs Fingers of Fire or what?

However, I think I've now sussed it out so watch those bubbles rise

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam, 11599?

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

There you go Sam, a nice neat 12000

Enjoy
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant love the number thank you hun, xx

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm back (but just for a bit!) and definitely missed out on all the bubbles - hint hint!! (Liz and Sam please divulge quick bubble blowing technique!).

I'm on my knees tired - the event went really really well on Friday, dh's bday was on Saturday, then the in-laws arrived on Sunday and left yesterday, then I did my VAT return this morning and then went to Kingston this afternoon to make a start on my Xmas shopping (no pregnant women around today - obviously too cold for them!). I'm now going to go and get my decs out of the loft and try and decorate the tree dh has come home with 'cos tomorrow I have a meeting, then scooting to Reading to do balloons for a friend's 40th and then get drunk with her, another meeting on Friday and then my dad, stepmum and two sisters arrive 'til Xmas eve and when they've left we have 12 from my mum's side descending. Not sure how I would have coped if the IVF had worked (I think that was a weird reverse psychology attempt at PMA?!!! ).

No news from us - I got a referral for the laparoscopy - we should be seen in Chertsey but gp hopes it won't be a funding problem so we're just waiting to see and all being well I'll have the op on 19th Feb when DH is away on business (typical!). Have finally got af (now 16 days late) so cycle is all over the place.

Anyway, 'nuff about me...

Liz, glad to hear that you're keeping yourself perky being a running around thing (you do make me laugh!), that there's a plan forming and that QM are going to up your dose and look after you to make sure it definitely works this time.

Sam, it was me!! How did you know?! I think I was in on the day you posted your fab news and couldn't help saying something but of course Julie just smiled knowingly and didn't utter a peep!

Lou, make this most of this Xmas and have lots of eggnogs 'cos next year hopefully none of us will be drinking or sleeping!!   

Beetle, I'm so pleased that everything's going well and will keep my fingers crossed for you for the next hurdle.

Hi to everyone else. I need to go 'cos I'm starving!

Will try to get back on before Xmas but if not then   *HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! *  

Maybe we should think about having a post Christmas get together so we can put a name to a face 'cos you really don't want to know what I think you look like Beetle!! 

loads of love, hope and happiness to you all.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas to you all, I hope you can relax, have fun and laughter and that 2008 sees all your dreams come true.



Lots of love, luck and good wishes to all my FF mates, sorry I've been having a bit of a break until 2008 but I do think of you all.

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quickie to say that I couldn't possibly divulge the secrets of mine and Sam's rapido bubble blowing.............but enjoy all - Sam I'll keep you on 12000 for now as it looks nice and neat
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Well if you won't tell me then I'm going to blow bubbles in multiples of one and they'll be rather messy numbers too, so there!  Where's the stamp foot icon when you need it?!!  

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Sarah - now you've made me feel bad (the guilt trips always work!) so I've let you in on the secret too!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Liz but you're one of those weird mac users and it's not working for me?!  Sam are you a normal PC user? If so, please help!!

Gosh, who'd have thought bubbles would be so important?!!

Off to a meeting (half asleep!) so have a nice day everyone.

Sx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

SarahTM, can't give you the secret right now my finger hurts from all that bubble blowing I've just done: maybe later  I kinda of knew it might be you at QM: Julie said: oh a lady last week mentioned she'd been speaking online to a pregnant girl from here from clomid (I must be the only one on clomid there right now!!) so I asked her who but she couldn't remember the name or what stage of tx the person was  So I said was it Sarah? She didn't know or didn't want to know if you see what I mean!! Wishing you all the best for 2008 and try not to work too hard!! 

Jackeen hun good to see you're well and may 2008 bring you happiness and fertility, blown you a few bubbles to a lucky number (777), 

Lou Demi, have a very good festive season and a brilliant skiing trip and who knows this time you might bring us a french baby 

Carmen, lovely to see you're doing well, OMG not long at all now could be anytime, thanks for the good wishes, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, xx

Tanya, hope 2008 is your year hun and that QM's does it for you, xx

Liz, hey bubble blower  thanks for them it's so lovely to get them isn't it? I love them  Blown you some back for a lovely Christmas and a fab New Year, xx

Holly, you still here hun? Best season greetings if you're reading this, what's happened with Qm's? Hope you're well,xx

SarahL, hun hope you well haven't heard from you for a little while Wanted to wish you a Merry Christmas and all the best for the New Year, xx

To Rosa, Edenbliss and all the other girls on here: Merry Xmas and best wishes for 2008, xx

As for me everything's ok apart from that cold I got a couple of years ago with a bad cough that I can't seem able to shift!! I think I could have done with antibiotics but obviously can't take them!! Have another scan on monday at the GP's this time: more of a reassurance one for me I guess as I'm paranoid!! I hope everything's ok, I get morning sickness morning, afternoon and evening: no real pattern to it: real bad when hungry, a few af type of pains (which if I remember rightly are normal!! ) and my boobs are killing me!! Woke me up in the night when I moved round!! But hey not complaining!!! Right done the personals I said I'd do so here it goes:

*Merry Christmas to all of you and all the best wishes for 2008  * and I also wanted to say a big *thank you * to all of you for being such good Ffriends for the last few months: don't know what I would have done without you girls...

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Happy Christmas everybody. 

Loads and loads of love to everyone - here's hoping 2008 brings luck and happiness to us all.

Sarah
xxxxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Sami, thanks for the bubbles, wow 777 lets hope they bring me luck.

I hope you're all doing well, I haven't caught up yet on any of the news, I just got back from dublin I've been away since the 21st.  My follow up appt is on the 3rd and now I have to start thinking about what to do next.  I can't say I'm looking forward to hearing the dreaded words again.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Jack, you're most welcome: I thought 777 was a nice number and I'm hoping it will bring you luck and fertility in 2008  

 *Happy New Year and all the best wishes for 2008*    ​ 

Sam +baby bump


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Girls, 
Haven't been on line for ages - so sorry for being such a bad FF!
Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy New Year - congrats to those with BFP's and for the rest of us 2008 WILL BE OUR YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love Daffodil xxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Daffodil,

Welcome back hun, how are things with you?  I forgot if it was you that was going away for a couple of month? Hope you're well and all my best wishes for the New Year, take care and speak soon,

Sam


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Sam, 
You have a great memory - I went to Anguilla (near Antigua) for work which was really nice. Came back and had a laparoscopy at Kingston in November and am now on Zoladex injections until April when I can have my NHS IVF. Am having loads of hot flushes all the time so saving a fortune on heating bills!!!!
Loads and loads of congrats on your BFP - was so happy to read your news.
Will post more news soon 
Love to all and Happy 2008!
Daffodil xxxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hi and HAPPY NEW YEAR to everybody! Let's hope 2008 is the year for us all.

Daffodil, good to hear from you again... your work must be pretty cool if it takes you places like Anguilla! What's Zoladex? (Whenever I hear something I've not heard of I think - do I need that?!!)

Sam how you feeling now? Thanks for all the bubbles!! 

Jack, good luck for the 3rd.... nearly there now.... I know what you mean, I am so scared of what they will say I haven't got round to booking up my follow up appointment. I know they won't have any answers as to why it keeps going wrong for me, they will probably just persuade me to have another IVF... not sure if I'm ready for that until I know why I can't even get a natural pg right!!

Sarah TM, did you manage to unwind a bit at Xmas or are you still working like a mad woman?!!

Hi to everybody else anyway... I'm sure you're out there somewhere... Liz, Beetle, Alli, Carmen Sarah L, anybody else dropping by...

Glad Xmas and new year are out of the way, they really felt like big hurdles this time. DH and i have been feeling really low generally, and can't seem to shake it off. Never mind, we have the skiing to take our minds off it all, have put the roof racks on the car today so he can go and get the roof box for our drive down on Friday. Can't wait!! 

Well I hope 2008 is good to us all and brings lots of healthy bumps and babies!

Lots of love
Lou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

Hope you all had a blissful Christmas

Well that's it all over - the turkey was stuffed (as were we), the rellies were entertained (think we've just about recovered), the tv was watched (it was rubbish), the sales were hit (they were rubbish too) and I'm now back at work dreaming of somewhere hot and sunny whilst going through the 240 emails that have come in whilst I've been away!

Lou - sorry to hear that you've been having a hard time of it lately but sounds like you and DH are pretty strong for each other. I hope the upcoming holiday of whizzing down those slopes will do you both the power of good - you'll have to tell us all your stories of being both on & off piste (and being piste!?!) - sorry, cheap gag I know but I couldn't resist!

To everyone else - hope you all had fantastic Christmases too, eating, drinking and being merry (but obviously only soft drinks to those of you who are now having wonderful BFP's).
To those of you considering the next round of tx, I hope that the choices aren't too difficult to make

I'm up for a post Christmas get together (as SarahTM suggests) but I completely understand that some people like to keep things private and anonymous so no worries if anyone isn't up for it.

I've blown everyone some New Year bubbles and hope they bring everyone luck for the upcoming months.

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone!

I'm back after a lovely New Year's Eve break with friends in Norfolk. Christmas was hectic but good fun in the end and New Year was lovely.  I caved in on New Year's Eve and told a few of my close friends about our IVF. They were pretty shocked to hear that we'd been keeping it a secret for over a year but they understood.  Not sure if it was the right thing to do or not as I find it hard to keep talking about it and getting well meaning advice from people who haven't been through it but at least they'll know why I'm being a stroppy mare and I won't have to lie to them!

Have eaten and drunk myself absolutely stupid - so much so that I have nothing to wear to a black tie wedding reception on Saturday so I'm off to my friends' to raid their wardrobes and failing that I'm gonna go and buy a tent in Kingston (at least I'll have something posh to wear during my impending pregnancy, I suppose?!   )

Have just left a message for QM to check that they received my GP's referral for a laparoscopy on 19th Feb.  Typically dh is away for that whole week so my mum's gonna have a chance to fuss!!  DH also has to go to Geneva for a week at the end of January so I'm just tryng to see if I can juggle things around to join him for a weekend's skiing - how exciting?  3 weeks to crash diet and see if I can squeeze myself in to my ski gear!

Anyway, enough about me...

Daffodil, welcome back!  I was thinking you'd decided to stay there in the sunshine?!  What is Zoladex?

Lou, have a fab ski trip.  Hope it picks up your spirits and helps you decide on your next move. 

Sam, still feeling sick?  Hope it didn't spoil your Xmas?  How many weeks are you now?

Jack - good luck for the follow up tomorrow.  Really hope you get some positive news to go forward with.

Beetle - hope you're well and happy and that bump is doing fine?

Sarah - ditto for you too but presumably bigger bump?!!

Tanya - any news yet?

Carmen - you must be nearly due?  Keep us posted and good luck!

Liz - glad to hear your turkey was stuffed!!  I am just downloading 4372 emails since I last checked on 28th December!  I really need to sort out my junk email!  I'm up for a get together but also understand if people prefer to keep it virtual!  Having said that I've met you so the intrigue is ruined for us!!

Here's hoping for a fantastic New Year for us all with lots of happiness, good news and new friends!

lots of love

Sarah 
x


----------



## daffodil (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Just a quickie to explain what zoladex is. I have now been diagnosed with severe endometriosis and when I had my lap they tried to get rid of as much of it as they could. Zoladex is an injection given that basically shuts down your system and puts you into a temporary menopause state - this means no AF (yey!!) and it stops the endometriosis from coming back. Miss Bevan is hoping that if I stay on it until my next IVF then it will give me a better chance of producing more eggs as I haven't done very well the last two times and it looks like it could have been a result of the endo. I have to have the injection in my stomach once a month and you get all the systems of menopause (hot flushes, night sweats, mood swings   etc.) It's not the nicest thing to have but am just hoping it will work for me so that I get lots of nice follies and eggs on the next IVF so can have some to freeze for future FET
If any of you want any more info then just pm me and will be happy to answer any questions. Also, I was trying to catch up with the posts and read sometime back that someone was going to have Natural FET (sorry, can't remember who and it's been so long since I posted that they may have had it already), anyway - I had Natural FET in September last year, it wasn't successful for me but if any of you want details let me know - have to say, it's a much nicer experience than the whole IVF thing. 
Must dash - keep warm everyone, I hear snow is forecast for tomorrow
Love Daffodil xx
PS Liz thanks for the bubbles!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Daffodil

Thanks for the Zoladex explanation - it's not a new fangled way of keeping your addresses on a rotating thingie then?!!  

It was me that may be having a natural FET.  Dr Kaur wants to do a lap first to investigate my endo and tube functionality etc so this may change but I'd be interested to hear what you thought and whether you'd try natural FET again?

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!! I hope that 2008 is THE year for all of us, and everyone's dreams come true!

Sarah TM - sorry to hear your DH is away for your big week in Feb - cant believe its coming round so fast! You'll have had the op and be on your next cycle of IVF before you know it..and it is going to work I am sure!! Note 2008 PMA! Will be looking forward to hearing how it all goes and what your advice is around FET when you finally get to that stage.

Lou - thinking of you jetting off skiing!! Hope you have a fab time and lots of QT with your DH. I know how you are feeling with the QM follow up cloud....hope you are feeling alright and come back from skiing feel rejuvinated. Not sure if this helps, but a friend of mine who had had 5 rounds of unsuccessful IVF and was told it was the end of the road has just found out she is pregnant naturally which is really against all odds. So keep at it....I am sure its going to work!! Note PMA 2008 coming through!

Jackeen - good to hear from you again. Good luck on the 3rd (tomorrow?) with your follow up. There may be value in getting a 2nd opinion if you are not happy with what they say...

Daffodil....sorry to hear you have had a bit of an ordeal. But at least the lapo has thrown up something which as you say might make the next cycle better?
And keen to hear your thoughts on FET given we've got a few in the freezer that we'll want to use in a year or so.

Liz - glad to hear you are ok and you sound like you are feeling positive. When is your next follow up.

Sarah Leucine - not sure if you are still reading this site - but hope alls well and that you are finally not feeling sick any more!

Alls well with us this end. We finally decided given we have cleared the first trimester to book a sneaky safe holiday! we got excited by skiing, far away destinations etc but in the end have opted for Morrocco! So we fly tomorrow for 8 days. I am feeling fine now, no more signs of queasiness, and all my clothes still fit me (occasional paranoia does kick in wondering if I AM actually pregnant!). Anyhow, I am 15 weeks now, with our next milestone being the 20 week scan mid Feb. Have told work and given I have been on a 6 month career break to focus on IVF its all a bit of a joke! I go back for just 4 months and then mat leave kicks in all being well! We had Christmas in our new house with all the rellies and we just about finished all the decorating in time! Curtains are being made now (I am not up to the same abilities as you SarahTM!) by a lovely curtain lady!

So thats it for me...will be thinking of you all over the next week as we are away...hope all your appointments, drugs etc are going ok.

Take care everyone ....and HERE's TO A FAB 2008!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Beetle - WOW! Morocco for 8 days? That’s fantastic – where are you going to go (in fact by the time you read this it will be more like where DID you go?). DH took me to Marrakech on a surprise trip for my birthday and we thought it was great – the sights, sounds and smells. We stayed in a riad in the heart of the medina and managed to get ourselves well and truly lost every single time we ventured out.
I’m sure that having just moved into your new house, you’ll manage to find lots of things to buy.
With regards my follow up, I had that before Christmas and am now just waiting for AF so I can start downregging again. However, it doesn’t look like that’s going to happen anytime soon (the joys of PCOS!) as today is day 39 as there isn’t any sign of anything yet so I may call QM’s and see if they think it’s worth taking a course of Provera again.

Jackeen – just to reiterate what the others have said re good luck for today’s appointment. I too hope you that it all goes well and you feel that they provide you with all the answers you may be looking for.

SarahTM – 4372 emails? Yes, you definitely do have to sort out your junk emails (unless you’re just very, very popular of course or it’s loads of lovely new event enquiries). Did QM’s get back in touch regarding the 19th?
The ski weekend sounds ideal – just about the right time of year when you’re starting to feel really flat after Christmas and a great way to uplift your spirits too.
Also, even if we hadn’t met, there isn’t much intrigue to me I’m afraid, but I’m really glad we did meet otherwise I wouldn’t have known about this site and met all of you lovely FF’s. I don’t remember a huge amount of our conversations after the op as the sedation was still going strong (DH has kindly reminded me though how much I rambled on and on, so apologies for that)

Lou – not long to go now, 1 more day! You must be sooooooo excited!

Daffodil – Zoladex sounds like pokey stuff and I hope the menopausal symptoms aren’t too difficult to cope with. Do you then switch straight onto stimming afterwards when you start your IVF, or do you need to have a natural AF between?

Samia – how’s it all going with you? You’ve gone quiet on us so I really hope it’s because you’re so busy enjoying your bump!

SarahL – same message as Samia really – let us know how everything is going with you too.

Carmen – now I’m guessing you’ve not been on here because you’re dealing with FAR more pressing matters – like giving birth! If you get the chance then please let us know how things are going and of course let us know the BIG news asap!

To everyone else – Holly, Alli, Tanya and anyone else I’ve missed, let us know how things are going with you

Take care all 

Liz
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your Good Luck posts...... I wished they'd worked but as expected the news was GRIM...... At least I feel I gave Miss Bevan a run for her money and asked lots of questions, none of which were possibilities, she is just TOO HONEST....

So the news was that IVF is not recommended, my ovarian reserve is showing signs of depletion, she doesn't recommend any further drugs not even clomid, however she has given me an option of having another Lap to try to open my left tube and continue to try naturally... I said no.  Now I am thinking why the hell not!!! She again wanted me to consider donor eggs but I'm not really into that idea, don't know why really just not..... Anyway I'm going back in three months to discuss it further and in the meantime I've requested my notes and will go for a second opinion, she's recommended the Lister so I'll give them a call and see what's what.  She doesn't think it worth having a AMH but I'm going to have one anyway.  I wish I could just let this end now but I'm just not ready to.

I also thought I'd try the ovulation tests just to keep myself believing that I do still ovulate and waste some more hard earned money I guess.

Liz, I know it's hard waiting for that dreaded AF, after treatment it always takes longer anyway so this must be hell for you, lets hope it comes soon.

Beetle, I hope you enjoy your break you deserve it try to relax and enjoy yourself you're now a normal PG lady. Yipee!

Sarah, hope you enjoy your dieting, I know how you feel, I'm scared to bend over in work in case I rip my seams... I'm seriously thinking about a ski trip too.  I always lose about 1/2 a stone so that's a good enough reason in my book.

Samia, hope you and bump are doing well.

Lou, I'm sorry you haven't had your follow up yet, I kept trying to put my off and in the end had to go earlier than I wanted to.  I know how you feel, sometimes you just want a little ray of hope.  Let's hope they can give you one, you got PG naturally to me that's a HUGE ray of hope and you've been able to have eggs collected so that's two, maybe you just need to try again.... I'd give anything to be able to try IVF again despite all the heartache just to have a little bit of hope really helped me.  Don't give up yet.

Well sorry I've missed soem of you I;e got to post beofre I lose this all.

Take care everyone


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Where has everyone gone too?

Got my FSH back today and it was 12, 10 last November and 7 in 2006.

this isn't looking good now is it    

How do you convince yourself it's tme to stop ?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry won't be doing personals tonight as I've just come back from a 12 hour shift and got another tomorrow!!  So a quicky   just to say a big Happy New Year to all of you and hope that 2008 bring all of our dream come true. 
I'm well so far, just tired but January and February are the most busiest in the travel industry so really busy booking people's holidays    I'm also feeling sick on and off but not too bad: the only thing I'd like to complain about are my boobs which are killing me: they wake me up in the night when I move!! I've got my booking-in appt at Epsom hospital.  Had my bloods done the day before yesterday for my nuchal scan which I have booked for the 17th of Jan.  I just so hope everything's fine  
Hope you are all well and Jack: don't give hun: my fsh was 17 the cycle before I conceived this baby!!    So please don't let fsh numbers affect what you do in life hun and please don't give up  

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm here too! Just had nothing happening lately and not much to say I'm afraid!

Jackeen - really sorry to hear that your FSH levels came back higher, however as Sam says high levels don't necessarily mean bad news. 
It seems that there are quite few threads on here regarding this and from what people are posting, high FSH doesn't always seem to point to low ovarian reserve - guess I'm just trying to offer some positive vibes. 
Have you made any appointments yet for the Lister? I think their next open evening is on 4th Feb but I suppose you don't need to see them for a general discussion - just to get down to asking the necessary question re investigations & tx

Sam - good to hear from you but it sounds like you are working too hard! Take it easy and keep us updated on how things are going.

To everyone else who has already been away (or is thinking of going away very soon), hope you are feeling perky, refreshed and chilled.
We're just planning a sneaky week away in the sun somewhere before tx kicks off again - we have both felt so low lately that I think it's definitely needed.

Well AF finally turned up today - and BOY did she turn up!!! This makes this a 48 day cycle - but I have been known to have longer.
Anyway this means I can start downregging at the end of this month and if all goes well and no more polyps or cysts rear their ugly heads, then I may (just may) be aiming for EC around the last week of Feb.

Best get back to work so take care everyone and keep us posted on what you've all been up to!

Liz
x


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't logged in for ages. It's taken me a while to get up to date with all the news!

Beetle - have fun in Morroco. You're lucky your clothes still fit. I've been expanding rapidly and only fitted maternity clothes from about 12 weeks!

Liz - Glad you can start downregging now. You feel like you wait ages for the treatment and then all of a sudden it happens v quickly.  Hopefully EC and ET will be around in no time!

Jackeen - Sorry that QM couldn't give better news. I hope Lister come up with some stronger possibilities. Stay strong.

Sam - good luck at your nuchal next week!! Glad your sickness isn't too bad.

Carmen - I guess you might be giving birth right now! How scary is that?!

Hi Lou and Tanya and anyone else I've forgotten.

I'm now 19 weeks pregnant (still feels so weird saying that after 4.5 years trying).  The sickness disappeared at 14 weeks, which was such a big relief as I can't believe how ill I was!  I feel totally normal now and have been enjoying taking it easy and doing jobs round the house.  

The twins haven't really started moving yet, but they sure are making me large!  I've put on nearly a stone and have the 'beachball up my jumper' type effect going on.

My work has officially sacked me, so I've now appointed my lawyer and things are going full steam ahead to sort them out.  At last we have a long weekend to look forward to. Me and DH are going to Venice at the end of Feb.  Can't wait!

Take care,

Sarah Leucine x


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Jackeen said:


> .... my ovarian reserve is showing signs of depletion, .... She doesn't think it worth having a AMH but I'm going to have one anyway....


Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, but I was beeing treated at Queen Mary's ACU and had all the tests done etc. Everything was normal (except for fibroids, though these not considered a barrier), only problem was my age (44). I asked about having the AMH (ovarian reserve) test done but the consultant told me "we don't offer it at this hospital".

Jackeen, did you have your ovarian reserve tested at Queen Mary's? I can't understand why she said they don't offer it. Why would an ACU not offer a basic test for ovarian reseve?

Anybody got any ideas how I can get one?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

How is everybody?  I'm ok but I feel extremely hormonal, tearful and stressed, a lot due to my dh's family(his mum and dad) who decided to tell the rest of the family(uncles, aunties, cousins and everybody else!!) even though we told them not to!! And they didn't tell us they'd done it!!  Well, I've learned my lesson: will never, ever tell them anything    I think that the fact I've got my 12 week scan on thursday doesn't help: I'm so so scared!!  Don't know if I've said in my previous mail but I'm booked for Epsom hospital... where dd was born  

Carmen, any news yet? 

SarahTM, Beetle: glad you girls are doing well??  

Lou, hun how was your skiing hols?  Was the snow good?  I bet it was busy    Decided on anything yet?  Or just enjoying a stressfree life right now?  

Liz how are things doing?  Any side effects?  I hope not too many and that we'll soon get another BPF, keep us informed  

Alli you still reading hun?  Hope things are getting easier  

Ann_P, hi and welcome to the Queen Mary's thread, sorry can't answer your question about the AMH but what about asking your GP? xx

Hi Tanya what you up to hun? Any developments reg tx? xx

Jackeen, you ok hun?  As I said before, try not to worry too much about fsh hun (easier said than done I know!!  I heard great things about the Lister. xx

Well I don't think I've forgotten anyone, so wish me luck for thursday and keep everything crossed for me  

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Anna P Yes I know it's odd that QMH don't do AMH, I've arranged to see theLister on the 23rd they definately do them there and apparenlty specialise in Poor Responders like me and aren't really concerned too much with high FSH, maybe it's tiem you though about seekign a second opinion too?

Samia good luck with your scan on thursday, I can undersand why you're so scared... not long to go now, I'll be logging on to hear your news that everthing is okay.

Sarah L, congratulations 19 weeks eh! I'm not surprised you've got the beach ball effect.  I hope you get a fortune from your unfair dismissal case....don't forget to pile on the stress it's been causing to you and the babies.  I'm glad your MS has gone now and at least you can relax at home for the next few months.

Liz, I'm so glad you;ve got some dates in mind, the in between times are terrribel aren't they.

Carmen, how are you doing?

As for me I'm counting the days until the 23rd I soooooooooo hope the Lister will let me try again and  that they find a protocol to help me stimulate.  QMH got me pregnant this time last year so I can't blame them for not helping me they just can't help me any more.  

Thanks for all your advice on FSH's, would you believe the NHS only treat you under 12 and I'm about 5 months away from my first appt.  I've been on the waiting list for 2 years and 2 months, so lets see what happens there.  Also, Miss Bevan said that ovarian tissue was proberbly removed when I had my tube removed about 13/14 years ago.... I wish they'd told me then I wouldn't have started this whole IVF so late.  

Take Care ladies


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello, 
I hope i can join your thread. I am about to have our second consultation at QM i February (on me and DH 16 year anniversary, that must be a good sign!! ) It is finally our turn on the NHS.

How has everyone found their experience there? Also i was wondering do you all take 2 weeks off work for your 2ww?

ullis72


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam - just a quick one to say that I hope that the scan goes really well today! Let us know how you got on
xxx

Hi Ullis72 - welcome to the QM thread. I hope you have a very good consultation in Feb - who are you seeing?
With regards to taking time off for 2ww, I guess that everyone has different views. I only took the day off for EC (due to the sedation really) but worked the rest of the time - however, this time around I'll probably take the week off from EC to ET as we think it's easier all round and least gives me the chance to slow down a bit.
I know that some people have have had OHSS quite badly which I guess may mean that you are advised to rest up and take it easy anyway. I'm sure some of the others on here can advise you better as I've only managed 1 IVF tx so far!

Hello to everyone else too - where are you all?

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oops - sorry Sam - was wishing my week away and have just realised that it's only Wednesday   so same message but for tomorrow instead!  

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Liz    I'm just so scared though!!   

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey girlies

I feel like I've been gone for ages and ages!!  Still quite busy with work but to be honest nothing doing so didn't feel like I had much to say really.

Still nothing much to report except that I had my letter re my laparoscopy, saying that I have to come in on the 18th Feb for the night and then the op is the following morning.  Rang Dr Bevan's secretary to ask why and she's just told me that she thinks there might be a problem with my op date and it might need to be moved.  In my usual impatient style I nearly freaked and told her it had to be sooner 'cos I couldn't wait another day as I didn't want the op in the first place and just want to get on with the FET!  She's gone off to find out but it's unlikely to be today so I'm going to have to suffer with my impatience until I start hounding her tomorrow!    I HATE HATE HATE waiting for things.  

Right, rant over!

Lou, how was your ski trip?  Are you back feeling refreshed and raring to go?

Beetle, how was Marrakech?  How many lanterns, kebab skewers, slippers, rugs and throws did you manage to fit in your suitcase?!!  How's your bump progressing?

Jack, sorry to hear about your high FSH - really hope the Lister are able to offer some fabulous new treatment and that things start looking up for you.  Fingers crossed.

Sam, wishing you masses of luck for tomorrow.  Try to chill out and have a relaxing evening tonight.  Sickness and sore boobs has to be a good sign though so fingers crossed everything's fine

Sarah, hope your lawyer gets you a fantastic payout so you can be a worry free yummy mummy of two!  

Ullis72 - Welcome to the thread.  I've had two full IVF cycles so far and had complete bed rest for 3 days and then took it very easy for the next 10 days with the first one (where I had a bfp with a very early mc) and with the 2nd one I wandered around Borough Market straight after et and then went back to work the next day (ending in a BFN).  To be honest, I'm not sure it makes a difference and it seems to go much more slowly when you're sitting doing nothing.  Having said that dh has told me that tx no. 3 will see me taking it much more easily than tx no.2 so we'll see?!!  Think you have to do what feels right for you whilst trying not to let it completely take over your life...  Good luck with the consultation and Happy Anniversary!

Ann - I'm afraid I can't help you re the AMH test but welcome to the thread and good luck.

Liz - how's it going?  Glad to see AF finally showed.  I completely skipped a cycle after my tx too - v. weird.  Have you managed to get away or are you going soon?  You must be getting excited about your next treatment?

Hi Tanya, Ali and Daffodil - hope you're all doing well?  Carmen, any news yet?

I'd better get on 'cos I have loads to do before I head off for a long weekend skiing with dh.  Yippee! We only booked it yesterday so I'm feeling excited but a bit frantic too!  A good friend of ours was on a work do in a chalet in Morzine and managed to negotiate us a fab late deal for half board - just what we need before the next round of tx starts.

Talk to you all soon.

lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Thanks a lot for all this bubbles they must have worked a treat     Our 12 week scan went very well even though I could not hold my wee: had to go b4 as they were late and I was in agony: it has 2 legs, 2 arms, a head (of course  ) stomach, well everything.  The right size for the date: my EDD is now officially the 01.08.08 would be nice if the baby stayed until the 08.08.08 (would be original  )  Thank you for all your support,
Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats Samia  - you must be over the moon!!    

My sister's getting married on 8.8.08 - she lives in Shanghai and that's about as lucky as you can get in Chinese custom so has been worth all the hassle of finding a venue with space!

I've just finished a quote, changed my voicemail and am now off to pack for my early start to the snow tomorrow - hoorah!

Have a good weekend everyone and catch up with you all next week.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay Sam    
Brilliant to hear that the scan was a good one - you must be so relieved (well definitely after your wee!  )

Have blown a few more congratulatory bubbles for you!

Love 

Liz
xxx

SarahTm - have a very very good weekend skiing!


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

Thanks Liz and Sarah, not sure who I am seeing. they didn't say in the letter. 
I think i will see how I feel and then decide but a bit tricky with work.  Sometimes i think it doesnt matter if i take time off. this is soo much more important than work but then again life doesnt stop....

Have a good week all.

Ullis72


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks girlies for the congrats messages: really appreciated.  Feeling great right now (just a bit tired but that could be due to the fact that I've worked long hours last week!!).  Just been to mothercare to buy some new bra and I can't believe I've already gone to a 36DD     Before I had Dd I was a 34B!!!
Need to go to the garage to get my old maternity clothes out and see what's in there!!  I've got some advice to ask: a very nice girl on here has offered to sell me her doppler, do you think I should buy it or not  
Don't know if it will make me more paranoid, what do you think?  Should I or shouldn't I??

Hope you are all well, lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

I'm finally back! Has taken me ages to catch up on here! Will have to keep it brief though...

Sam, I'm soooo pleased your scan went so well... nothing like a bit of paranoia to keep us on our toes! can't really offer advice re the doppler... but bearing in mind how paranoid we ladies who are fertility challenged, it can only make you more paranoid.... or on the other hand..... buggered if you do buggered if you don't! You'd probably be best off spending your money on a nice new bra for those lovely new boobs! People spend a lot of money to get boobs like yours!!! What do you do in the travel industry by the way? (I'm in corporate)

Hi Ullis and welcome to the thread! Everybody on here's lovely, and so's everybody at QM! 

Sarah TM I'm sooooo jealous, skiing for the weekend! Wow! Conditions are fab right now! It was great for us, except it was raining cats and dogs when we arrived, and until 11am the following day, not good! It was great snow though in spite of it and we had a fab time! (We had to dig our car out of 6 ins of snow before driving home though!!!) Has anything else happened about your lap?

Liz, good luck with the d/r have you started yet? saw your post about the nasty witch! EC for end of Feb - not long now hey! And yes, since you ask, we were on the 'piste' in more ways than one!!! He he! 

Hi Daffodil, good to hear from you! 

Beetle, glad you're settled in now, hope you had a fab time in Morocco! I'd have been a bit nervous / paranoid about what I could and couldn't eat etc and the heat, etc etc, how was it? Bet it was lovely, always fancied going! 

Jack I hope you have some better news from teh Lister, would love to know how you get on there. I'm like you, not ready to give up yet, but still not sure how to go on. I might try the Lister myself, but have to see how the finances go, I know they're more expensive than QM. Wish I could lose half a stone skiing..... I always have a hard days skiing and top up the calorie loss with good old Alpine nosh! 

Sarah L, how's the beachball coming... bet you're loving it now you're feeling less sick. Good luck with the law suit too! You don't need that hanging over your head! Mmm Venice... another place I fancy... have a fab time! 

Welcome to Ann P! Sorry I can't help about the AMH test. I didn't even know about it, I thought that was the same as the FSH test, but obviously not! IOne to check out too! 

Well hello to anybody else I've missed.... I probably have.... lots to catch up on! We had a brilliant time skiing. The first couple of days were quiet because the weather was pants - 2nd day we got stuck in sleet and had to go back cos we got soaked through, but then the sun came out and thanks to a really efficient heated towel rail drying our kit off, we got another hour in after lunch! Rest of the week was great. Now got to have something to look forward to, we're off to Paris for a couple of days in 3 weeks time. 

Anyway, just noticed the time, got to run! Thanks for all your good wishes wehn I was feeling low- still having odd days here and there, but got to get my PMA back on track, and I'll be fine! 

Bye for now
Lots of love
Lou


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing well.

Congrats to Samia on the scan. YIPPEEEEEEE!! Have to say, our wedding anniversary is the 7th August so if its around 1-8th August it is def a good time!! And nice summer baby, pushing pram in the sunny park etc!! Have to confess I dont know what a doppler is? you have to elaborate! But either way you need to treat those boobs of yours! You only have 1 pair and think what they have to do!

Ulis72 - welcome to the site. I agree with the girls in answer to your question - dont think there is a right or wrong answer to the 2ww thing. I have done IVF 4 times and each time I have taken a week off between ec and et and its been really good. It also means you have flexibility incase et moves a bit. I have always enjoyed (?!) going back to work as its really taken my mind off things and doing the 2ww at home I think would have killed me. But thats just me. Either way, even if I was at work, i did take it really easy and got lots of sleep.

Jackeen - hope you're doing ok and have made progress with the Lister. We had the Lister down as our fallback if this cycle didnt work so I'm really interested to hear how it goes. If we do decide to go again I think we might go straight there.

Lou - glad to hear you had a fab time skiing, and have got another sneaky break to Paris. Good for you. How's everything else doing and have you had any thoughts on if/when/how you are going to approach the whole treatment thing.

SarahTM - poor you with the frustrations for the Op. I would be exactly the same. hopefully they do stick with that feb date - its not too far away now and before you know it you'll be into treatment again. And I would def recommend acupuncture and having some even before you start treatment. Sarah LEucine and I used the same woman in Cobham and she is brilliant (well I would say that wouldnt i given what happened to us!)

Ann - sorry I cant help with the ovarian reserve test. Not sure what it means but would be interested to hear.

Liz - hope alls ok with you and you are hanging on in there til your next round of treatment? Cant remember when you are starting again? But hope you are in good spirits.

hello to carmen, sarah leucine, ali  and everyone else I have missed.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Beetle - how was Morocco?

Tell us all about your holiday (and purchases?)

And, SarahTM, still waiting to hear how the weekend skiing went 

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm back intact!  Skiing was lovely - we stayed in a gorgeous chalet and were spoiled rotten which is just what I needed!  Dh has stayed on in Geneva for meetings and I'm back to the grind here!  Have come back to a letter from Kington telling me that my appt has been moved to 18th March as Ms Bevan is on annual leave   - how bloody annoying is that?  Am trying to see the positive in that I now have two months to shift the weight I've gained and get fit so that the next cycle definitely works   but still it's annoying!

Liz, can't be long before you start downregging now? When are you off on your week away?

Beetle, might get that acupuncturist's details from you as she definitely seems to work!  How was Marrakech?

Lou,  enjoy Paris!

Everyone else hi!  Gotta dash but will catch up with you all very soon.

lots of love and luck 

Sarah 
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I had my consultation at the Lister last week and they've agreed to start IVF straight away.  The protocol is different Gonal F instead of Menopur, the Pill, Clomid, Cetroide and no sniffing at all.  I had a look at the drug charges and Gonal F is soooooooo expensive as is the Lister. I cried of course!, buckets.... at the prospect of trying again.  I'm trying to peruade my DP to start in february so wish me luck!

Lou, glad you had a good time skiing, I'm not sure the Lister will work for me but the consultant agreed that closure is very difficult when you feel you have any options left, he didn't push donor eggs this time said that option for me needs to wait until I'd exhausted all others.  I hope you have a great time in Paris, my favourite city, I worked there a lifetime ago as an au pair and have lots of fond memories.

Samia, I'm so glad the scan went well, as for the Dopper as much as I'd like to think I wouldn't get one, I proberbly would although I'd be an addicted Doppler user.  I think ttc makes you a bit  addictive anyway....

Sarah TM, I can understand why you're so annoyed, don't they realise every delay is so hard for us.  I'm not sure if your treatment is private or not but there are no waiting lists at the Lister.

Beetle, I hope you're doing okay, I know it's still early days for you I'm sure you'll soon be able to be a normal pregnant lady and can stop worrying about trying again.  QMH actually recommended the Lister, I think because their donor programme is so big but I'll try anything at this stage.  

Hi to everyone else, I hope you all enjoy this sunny sunday morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Just a quick visit I hope you are all keeping well?

Samia Well done on the scan, Congrats hun 

Good luck Jackeen at the lister  

Sorry to everyone Ive missed

I spoke to the clinic again and they don't think that the funding for me will come through till at least the Autumn which we were gutted about! We have decided to use our four frozen ones while we wait @ woking but I'll pop in to see how you are all getting on 

Tanya xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

HI girls,

Thank you for the lovely messages and sorry it's been a little while since I last wrote but as I said I work most days now in Jan and Feb.  Everything is so far so good but somehow I think I feel more tired now than I did in the first trimester!!  

Lou, so glad skiing was good, enjoy your trip to my birth place    I work for an exchange company (timeshare)

Jackeen, I've heard the Lister is excellent for people like you and me (poor responder) as they adapt to each and everyone: you pay the price but I do believe it's worth it!!  Was going to go if clomid hadn't worked!!  Good luck hun, xx

Carmen: I'm sure you must be a Mummy now: boy-girl  

SarahL and Beetle, glad to see you are both well: have you decided where you'll give birth?  I'm booked for Epsom hospital where DD was born!!  That is if they don't close it b4 then as they've been threatening to do it for a couple of years now, xx

SarahTM, where did you go skiing again?  Forgot!!   so nice to just pack and go!! 

Tanya, good luck with the frozen embryos, I've also heard good things about woking, you were there before weren't you?  Please come back often to let us know how you get on, xx

Hi to Ulis and Ann, hope you are both well, sorry if I've forgotten anybody but somehow my brain seems to have deserted me!!  

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Samia Yes I had my IVF at Woking they are great, I will keep you all posted. Rest up hun xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Will do hun, thanks.  By the way, just wanted to say you look very pretty in that pic  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Sam you are making me blush


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)




----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello All,

Tanya, Is that Nuffield in Woking? Sorry to hear you have to wait for funding. I know the feeling. We have finally got funding after being on the waitlist for over a year and a half. Can't believe it is more than 2½ years since we started investigations.
I am getting really impatient now to get started. Not sure what they will say when we go in the end of Feb. How quickly we can start. 
Once you went for your consultation after getting funding agreed, how long did you guys have to wait before you were ok to start?  
God, just realised i need to get the FSH results from my GP. I better try and call tomorrow. 

Oh well better start on dinner. 

Ullis72


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Samia, glad to hear you're doing okay, I wish they'd let me try clomid you're such a great advert for it....

Tanya, I've been trying to get funding since 2004 when my FSH was normal and I was 35 now I'm nearly 40 they won't treat me on the NHS even if I get to the top of the list as I'm too old and my FSH is 12, if I had my time over and I know it's easy to say this after the event I would have gone private sooner.  I don't know your circumstance but it's food for thought.  It's good you'll be using your frozen embies in the meantime, good luck


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Jackeen,

Thanks hun, what I would do if I were you, depending on when you will start at the Lister is go to my GP and ask (beg him  ) for 6 months of clomid.  Tell him you have a friend with a similar story as you and you would like to try it: he and you have got nothing to loose!!  Remember my fsh was 17 on the cycle before I conceive!!  Do you do acupuncture?  I started it in June and I'm not sure if it helped me but I'm 100% sure it helped me relax..    I just wish I had a magic wand and make you girls all pregnant!!      
Sending you and all of the QM's chicks a big  

Love,

Sam   

P.S: have blown you girls a couple of bubbles each for luck


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Samia,
I have heard a Doppler does make you more paranoid as you won't be able to hear the baby heartbeat all the time which might upset you ..

Lou,
Good to see you had a good time skiing! No skiing for us this year but I don't mind ! We might try to go next year

SarahTM,
Miss Bevan shouldn't be allowed on leave  

Jackeen,
Good luck at the Lister!

Tanyak,
Sorry to see that the funding takes so long.. we where put on the waiting list and that now has been 2 years ago however we moved about 7 months ago so we don't know whether our turn has come up..


Hi to Beetle,Liz and everyone else!

I haven't been around much but that's because I am so busy with our baby girl! She arrived on the 7th of January and is for us the biggest little miracle. She had some problems in the beginning as she was too tiny and lost too much weight but she is getting bigger now and starting to learn how to get what she want already!   

We had almost given up hope for this to happen but glad now that we gave it one more go.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Carmen  the picture is gorgeous, so cute!

Ullis Yep I'm at the Nuffield in Woking was there yesterday, they are all so nice  I hope that you can start the treatment soon  

Sam Hope you are taking it easy 

Jackeen Hope you are well x We will not wait around one way or another, we will go private again at the end of the year if we still don't here anything. Hopefully we won't need to and the FET will work   Thanks for the advice 

Hi to everyone 

Hope you all have a great week end  

Tanya


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations Carmen!  You must be over the moon!  You're a ray of hope to us all so thank you for letting us know!  Keep the photos coming and tell us all about motherhood!

Jack, good to hear about the Lister.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  Would be very interested to hear how their treatment differs so keep us posted.

Liz, you're quiet?  Are you away somewhere nice or doing the dreaded sniffing?  

Sam, we went skiing in Portes du Soleil as our chalet was in between Avoriaz, Les Gets and Morzine.  It was lovely but feels like ages ago!  Sounds like you need a bit of R&R - hope you're taking it nice and easy when you get home from work?

Tanya, loads of luck with the FET.  Hopefully you won't need that NHS funding!!

Ullis, once our funding was approved, we went for the initial consultation and started treatment on my next cycle.  We had a private IVF treatment at Hammersmith though so don't know whether you'll have tests to do first but at least they should get you moving fairly quickly.  Good luck.

How are things Lou?  You must be off to Paris soon?  Have fun.

Hi Beetle and Sarah - how are the bumps doing?!

Not much from me.  Waiting impatiently   for my preassessment on 10th March, then lap on 18th March (which I have to be admitted on 17th for - what's that all about?!).  After months of moaning and squeezing myself in to clothes that don't fit, I have finally done something about it and today is Day 1 of my hideous detox which is hopefully going to shrink my stomach (and greedy eyes?!) and kick start my new healthy eating regime.  I have put on 1.5 stone since starting the sniffing that didn't work last summer and have 2 stone in total to lose.  My goal is a stone before the op and the other stone by my sister's hen do in May.  To be honest I feel so out of control of the whole fertility thing that this is the one thing I can actually control that will hopefully improve my chances if only by a nano-percentage?  

Apart from that, everything's normal this end!

Hope you're all well and happy and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all,

I've been here, I promise, just a bit short of hours... not enough in the day! I did actually wonder if the reason I can't seem to get pg is that my body thinks it's too busy to allow it! Wonder if I should get some hypnotherapy! We're actually going to see Derren Brown at the end of this month in Epsom, I'll have to wait backstage for him and kidnap him

Anyway, nuf of that! Sarah TM, good to hear from you. Wondering what your lap is all about too, I had my lap done in one day, checked in in the morning and then they let me go that afternoon, bit like EC. Very odd, mind you, mine was at Kingston, so not sure if they have a different procedure there! Good luck with the weight loss... could do with that myself! We were going to detox for Feb by giving up booze (Jan was a heavy month!!!!) but we gave up by Saturday (yes, Satuday 2nd Feb...!) Crap aren't we! Well, we decided we'd got too many things to go to in Feb so wasn't a good idea. (Easy to make excuses!!) I do know what you mean about feeling in control of something. I feel very out of control with the fertility thing, I still can't decide what to do, and I know only I can make that decision really (and DH of course)

Tanya, good luck with your FET! I'm sorry to hear your funding for QM is delayed... it's too long to wait really! 

Carmen, wow, we were wondering about you! What a gorgeous little girl, what did you call her? She's a proper little miracle, so pleased for you and your DH. I guess that shows it's worth sticking at it, even when you're about to give up hope! (I am taking note!)

Sam, hope you're blooming love! I'm thinking I might start on the acupuncture again, as I'm convinced it had something to do with it last time!  

Jack, I can sympathise with you about the funding, I won't qualify cos I'm too old now. (I never thought 40 was too old but put in fertility terms it certainly seems that way!) Good luck with the Lister, I'm sure you will go far! I love Paris, I wish I could have lived there, my French isn't good enough, but if I keep practising.... maybe...

Ullis, hi, how was your FSH result?

Liz, you're very quiet, you okay/

Beetle, good to hear from you. I hope that bump is coming along nicely! 

Hi to everybody else out there, in case I've missed anybody! 

Well, we're still no close to action on the fertility front. I desperately want to do something, but not sure what! Last week my best friend even offered (after substantial wine I hasten to add) to fund my next cycle.... it's wonderful to have friends like that, but even if I did let her do it, I don't think that a) I could forgive myself if it didn't work, b) that funding is the reason I haven't done it again. There's more holding me back, part of me is frightened to get pg I think! I might have to sit down with DH and have a proper talk, he's so busy with work at the mo though, and stressed about trying to get a new job cos he hates the one he has! 

Anyway, enough of me!!!

Bye for now,
Love
Lou


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Carmen, congratulations hun, your little girl is beautiful and I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures    How are you finding motherhood?  Is she sleeping well?

Lou, hun, I hope you can make decisions with your dh and that whatever you guys decide brings you health and happiness, xx And yes to acupuncture: I'm sure it had something to do with it!!  Even if it's only for the relaxing side of things!!

SarahTM, I bet you are finding the time's dragging right now and can't wait to get back on the road!!  The thing is it'll be there before you know it!!   and hopefully you will soon have a BFP.

SarahL and Beetle, tired? Getting big?  I know I am and I've finally had to give in and start wearing my maternity trousers!!  God they make me feel enormous!! But hey not complaining!!  

Liz, what you up to hun?


Tanya, any starting dates yet? Thinking of you hun,x

Jackeen, hope the Lister brings you good things hun    Have you guys decided on anything yet?

Well as for me today I've been so worried: to cut a long story short: I'm AB rhesus - which mean that after dd I had to have various anti-D injections.  Last week I received a letter informing me that I would need them again: fine! A leaflet came with it which I only bothered to read yesterday!!  On the last page it said you also need one if you've had a m/c!!  After endless phonecalls today I managed to found out I hadn't had one!!!!!!  Panic sets in as the effects of not having had it range from: anaemia, jaundice, brain damage and even die (about the baby!!)  Called the hospital which couldn't reassure me without speaking to somebody else    2 hours later comes the phone call to say that any m/c before 12 weeks doesn't need an anti-D as the blood woudn't have time to cross from the embryo to me or the other way round, can't remember it    Anyway after posting on here and responses I've had, I feel much better but can't wait to see my midwife on wed to hear the heartbeat!!  God that was a bit long sorry: specially after I said to cut a long story short!  Anyway, will let you know and thanks to whoever's been blowing my bubbles   

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi girls
Just popped in quickly to say hi.

Crikey..so much going on.

SarahTM hope you can hang on til March. Not too long to go. Sounds like you have a mission on the diet front. Dont forget to spoil yourself some of the time. You deserve some treats!

Tanya - interested to hear how FET works. We may end up going down that route in the future given we still have 3 in the freezer. Interested to know if you have to take any drugs, and if they take them out all at once or if you stagger the attempts. And if they are frozen at the Bridge, does QM do much their end?

Lou - glad you had a good time skiing. Think Feb is a horrible month so def good you are not trying to give up booze too! You need to treat yourself. Hope you are managing to work through the dilemnas of next steps etc. I know how hard it is.

Jackeen - good luck with the lister. When do you start? The drug programme certainly sounds comprehensive. Again, really interested to hear what you think of them.

Carmen - huge congrats. What a gorgeous baby you have got yourself. Gives us all faith!

Samia - glad your pregnancy is progressing ok. You got me a bit worried when I read about the Rhesus thing! I have had 2 miscarriages and thought for a moment I would need some injection based on what you were saying...but as they were before 12 weeks sounds as though I am safe!

Things this end are progressing nicely as far as we know! I am feeling great, and no symptoms anymore. I am now 19 weeks and have the critical 20 week scan on Friday 15th. Starting to get paranoid about that but less so than some of the other ones. have told work and starting to plan when I go off on maternity leave which is very satisfying and exciting! Cant wait to finish up and not work anymore! Sorry I'm not going in to this site very much - all a bit manic with work and house stuff. But you know I hope that I am thinking of you all and sending you really massive hugs and positive vibes!

Apologies to anyone else I've missed.

Love to you all

Take care

Love me


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I’m back - I’ve been away on a sneaky holiday and just managed to access the internet again (broadband connection is playing up at home!)

Well there’s certainly been a lot of posting action going on so apologies in advance if I miss anyone or anything!

Carmen - firstly just to say HUGE HUGE congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter Eowyn (sorry can't get the accent on the 'E') - is that a Gaelic name? She looks so delicate in the photo but very lovely – you must just feel so proud! Please keep us updated with photos as and when you get the chance

Beetle – so pleased that you are symptom free and can now start planning your maternity leave. Fingers crossed for next Friday – I hope you get to see some amazing scan images. Make sure you don’t have too manic a time of house and work!

SarahL – how goes it with you now? Hope that you too are really enjoying yourself now. Keep us updated when you get the chance

Sam – How are those boobs growing? You up to Jordan’s proportions yet? I hope that the pace at work has slowed down now 

SarahTM – sounds like you are definitely on a mission with the detox – I really admire your willpower! I know what you mean though about regaining a bit of control – anything that improves your chances by whatever tiny amount has to a step in the right direction hasn’t it? Oh – and whilst I’m writing this, I’m shoving a muffin in my face!!!
Glad you had a fab time skiing – where’s the next jaunt going to be? 
I had problems with Miss Bevan’s seemingly huge amount of annual leave too – when I was trying to get my polyps removed, the op had to be performed at the right time of my cycle but as I’m irregular, I couldn’t work to a defined date but it wasn’t helped by the fact that Miss Bevan was taking a whole month or something off (think she has about 3 months off a year – lucky thing!). 

Jack – so, it’s all systems go at Lister for you? It’s great that things are moving so quickly – please stay here updating us (even if you go onto the Lister thread too). I’m really interested to hear about your experiences there and hope that they find a successful protocol for you! I had Clomid for 12 months and didn’t even get the slightest whiff of anything positive but as Sam proves, it definitely works for some people.

Lou – I’d be interested to hear more about your thoughts and experiences of acupuncture as I’m just starting to think about having some too. I fancied reflexology (DH swears by it) but I was advised not to have it on my last IVF round. The lady I spoke to though said that acupuncture would be a really good option so if you have any advice it would be most welcome. I hope that your decisions for your next steps aren’t too difficult to make.

TanyaK – where will you have your FET? Are your frosties at The Bridge? When do you think that will be? Questions questions questions – sorry!

Ullis72 – hope your results were good and you have a timescale set for treatment – not sure if you’ve already posted this but will your cycle be at QM’s or Woking Nuffield?

Hello also to anyone else I’ve missed that is reading this.

Well as I said above, I’ve been away enjoying some sun for the past week and feel sooooooo chilled an relaxed that I’m ready for our next IVF round – started downregging a few days ago which unfortunately meant having to set my alarm for 2.00am for my evening sniff (so the time still worked with GMT). I'm due to go for my first scan next week so I’m just trying to stay in my chilled state and take things as they come – although as I’m sure you all know, that’s easier said than done!
Take care everyone and really sorry for the long post!

Love

Liz
x


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello,

Quick note while at work, who doesn't know i am doing IVF.  
Rang my GP and FSH and LH were all normal, as they have been all through my tests over the years.
So now just biding my time until our first consultation. Not sure what they will say at QM. We went and saw them December 2006 and since then we have had one go at private ICSI.
So not sure if i will have to do more tests, scan etc. Cannot see why unless they think they were done too long ago. March 2006 and October 06. 

Better get back to work.
Take care all

Ullis72


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just quicky from me today    Just been to see the midwife and heard the heartbeat for the first time!!  She advised me against buying a doppler as it would make me paranoid she said!!   Who me?? Noooooo.... Well next milestone is our 20 week scan on the 17th of March now and then I'm not seeing anybody until the 30th of April!!  I couldn't believe how long you stay without seeing anybody so when I asked she told me cos it's #2!!  Hope everybody is fine, Liz where are you hun?  Feeling really envious as I'd love to be going somewhere........  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

I'm here - posted this morning (2 above yours)

Brilliant that you got to hear the heartbeat   - it must be so reassuring for you. How are feeling otherwise? You take it easy now

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey Liz,


I thought you were still on holidays!!!  Where have you been?  Somewhere exotic by the look of your pic!!  

Sam   

P.S: Hope you like your bubble number: I blown them to there as it's the year I was born


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep the bubbles are great thanks Sam - I thought they looked like a year of someone's birth - just wish it was mine (unfortunately I was already at school by then!?! )

Have been getting my bubble finger back out in return although I see that that the bubbles are coming in thick and fast for you

Liz
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thank hun,

i don't want to touch yours for now as I've got a feeling they will be lucky for you (1974 was lucky for my mum and dad after all!!  )  I'm feeling very well, just a touch tired but I'll survive!!  So come on tell me where's the picture from?  I've never seen such a place in Surbiton!!  

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome back Liz! I'm sooo jealous - where did you go? Give us details! Congrats on starting the sniffing. Are you excited? Do you need some help with your PMA? If so, let me know and I'll start thinking of a suitable chant for when you start stimming - one that can be used for morning and evening repetition whilst hopping on one foot whilst patting your head and rubbing your tummy?! Sure to work! Sam's gonna kill me but I've blown you some bubbles up to 2008 'cos this is *YOUR * year (and mine, Lou's, Ulis', Jack, Tanya... oh alright all QM girls but especially yours 'cos you're the first to sniff this year!!)...

Sam, yippee on hearing the heartbeat. Hopefully you can now relax and enjoy your growing bump!

Beetle, keeping everything crossed for next Friday for you - glad you're feeling fab!

Lou, don't know what to suggest about the next tx... I'm so bloody impatient that I don't care what I do, I just need to do something! Definitely not the right way to approach it and I'm sure that taking your time to consider your options is right for you. Something will happen to help you decide (God, listen to me -you'd think I was a right hippy chick but I'm not honest!! Just trying to keep positive. You've got to keep believing or where would we all be?)

Ullis, congrats on the FSH and LH results and good luck for the end of Feb - I'm sure it'll start moving for you after that.

Hi to Sarah, Carmen, Jack and Tanya

Nothing new from me except I'm  *STARVING *     DH has been very supportive up to now but has just cooked himself a beef casserole with mashed potato! I had to sit in my office with the door closed and the window open to stop the smell wafting upstairs 'cos my tummy was rumbling so hard!! It will all be worth it when I'm a svelte, fertile skinny minny and my endometriosis has miraculously disappeared!  There's my mantra for the week! I think this diet might be making me go a bit loopy!

Right I'm off for a yummy peppermint tea! Night girls!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi SarahTM
Thanks for the extra bubbles (and thanks to Sam too) – fingers crossed for all the lucky numbers eh?
No I’m afraid I’m not very excited about sniffing   as after having two abortive goes at downregging last year before I actually made it through to EC & ET, I’m trying not to think about it too much. 
It already looks like my scan next week will need to put back as I’ll not be ready for it by then I don’t think! Just desperately keeping my fingers crossed that no pesky polyps have returned so maybe the chant should be about keeping polyps and cysts at bay!?! My thoughts this year are to try and stay as chilled about everything as possible and not get my hopes up and then who knows we may be very pleasantly surprised.

Please could you send me some of your detoxing willpower – are you doing a full-on detox initially and then going onto low GI or something else?
Well very good luck with it all – just think of that new wardrobe of clothes you’ll have to buy yourself for your skinny minny bod and of course the old clothes will come in handy a few months later once the bump starts to grow (see the old PMA there?).

Sam – yes there is a very very well hidden little oasis in the heart of Surbiton with crystal clear turquoise waters but I couldn’t tell you where it is exactly or everyone will want to go there…………….oh okay, it’s the pool at the YMCA at the bottom of the high street  

Liz
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls  

Wow lots of questions   Here goes..... I had the IVF at Woking Nuffield and thats were my four frostie babs are and were I will be having my FET. I should be starting D/R for it around the 12th March Depending on my A/F then I wait for day 21  They will be doing everything the same as IVF i.e D/r and then baseline scan but then I just take pills to build up my lining instead of stimms, then when I'm ready they will defrost the little ones which have two in two straws. So they said they will take out one starw first but think they will have to take out the other and defrost all four as the survival rate is 60/40 that they will survive, so they think around two should survive which I would be happy with  

I hope you all are well and enjoyed having lots of pancakes on Tuesday, I did 

I'll pop back properly soon xx

Tanya


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz, I thought I recognised it - couldn't decide whether it was the YMCA or the Kingfisher Centre!!  I'll see you there for a spot of sunbathing at the weekend!   

How do you know you're not downregging? You should make them give you the prostap injection - it's so much easier than sniffing.  

I will not get polyps or cysts, I will not get polyps or cysts, my downregging is working fine and I will be pregnant with a beautiful bouncing baby in 4.4 weeks!!  Recite 46 times a day!

See you all soon!

Starving Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh  Liz,

Can I have the address, so I can put it in the sat nav at the week-end and meet up with you girls for a spot of sunbathing?

Come on tell me I dying to know where you've been you lucky thing!!!  

Sam   

P.S: Won't blow you no more bubbles till you tell me


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam & Sarah

Of course you can have the address (well Sarah already knows it) - it's at the bottom of Victoria Road, Surbiton (sorry don't know the number)   - see you there girls!

Oh okay if you really want to know where the photo is of - it is the Maldives! We managed to get a late deal for a week, although it was a week earlier than we wanted so everything was very manic the week before we went! However, I can thoroughly recommend it for a week of complete R&R - plus the snorkelling was out of this world!

Right I'm off now to do my morning polyp and cyst chant    

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oops sorry Sarah - meant to ask where on earth did you develop such unique balloon sculpting skills? It's fantastic! Do you do birthday parties?



x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep - I do anything where someone wants to pay me (wthin reason of course!!).  Have had an events company for nearly 10 years and always done my own balloons and decorations at corporate functions.  Decided to go on a course and realised that there was a big opening in the parties and weddings market so here I am (alongside the events business which is why I'm often so manic!).

So there's a big of info that you didn't know about me.  

Who wants to play?  Tell us one thing we didn't know about you - something non-fertility related!

Last one's a spoil sport!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay Sarah, how about we commission you to make us all big fat pregnant bellied balloon girls for us?  

Hmmmmmmm, what to say about me? Have run my own design company (with DH) for the past 4 years and almost became a garden designer a few years ago after completing a course.

Oops - that's two things about me, but they are kind of related

Next...............

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

More info required - what type of design company?  What do you design?


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, I'm soooooo jealous, you must have had a fab holiday what a nice way to start your next TX.  No one has TX that's goes text book style all the time, I know how hard it is but you must feel better to be on the road again.   

Samia, I'm so delighted your scan went well.

Sarah, you are so clever, I just love your balloons.

Tanya, not long to go now, you must be happy to have your dates sorted.

So I've started my ovarian priming, I'm on the OCP for two weeks, then a scan, then clomid and then stimms.  My goodness they took so much blood yesterday I was worried I may not have enough left to get me through the day and at the Lister you can call later that day for your results, it's very different from QMH.  I've had a horrendiously expensive week, my car failed it's MOT and cost £400 to get roadworthy, had a £200 dentist bill and 1 1/2 hours worth of fillings.   God it hurt, and finally my neighbour decided after nearly two years it was time to deal with the damp in the house so I had to pay for the deposit on the work, all this and I haven't bought my drugs yet and next week I have a job interview for a promotion, all the things I didn't do last year as I didn't want any extra stress during TX have caught up with me, this time I've got to do them all too..... maybe it's a sign, what do you think?


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jack

Must say I'm very well impressed with how the Lister are treating you (and approaching your treatment!) - like you say, it's very very different to QM's, who I can find a bit frustrating at times as I feel that they have pretty much one set way of doing things and aren't prepared to deviate from that. I know that they are cheaper than most, but it's still a lot of money isn't it?
Sounds as though this year will be a bumper year of change for you   and maybe it's a sign that your mentally and physically ready to take it all on now!    

Good luck with the promotion interview next week  

Yes it certainly was a fab holiday and something I would definitely love to repeat - we had always wanted to go there and just decided that seeing as this next IVF was going to be successful, this may be the last chance we get to do something like this for a few years (see SarahTM - positivity shining through!)- so although if we really thought about it, we couldn't afford it and the money would have been better spent elsewhere, we thought s*d it and went for it!

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls, what gorgeous weather, can't wait to go for a walk with my bloke this arvo! 

Well, a hive of activity since I last popped on Monday night!  

Sam, I had a bloomin good go at your bubbles last time I was on, as well as the others... don't know why, I fancied being bubbly!   Sounds like you had high drama with the old bloods.... least that's all sorted and you saw a heartbeat, how exciting!! 

Beetle good to hear from you and you're progressing nicely!  Can't believe you're thinking about maternity leave already..... seems like only yesterday when you started!  

Liz I was getting all excited that the paradise you went to was closer than the Maldives, I had been hoping to try the YMCA in Surbiton, it's long overdue.... wow though, that beach looks like right were I want to be right now! On the subject of acupuncture, I was having it last year to prepare for my cycle, but the Chinese Dr was convinced I could get pg without IVF (which I did, but it didn't stick). I'm convinced it had something to do with the pg. I've been a bit slow going back to her, partly because she also uses Chinese herbs and I have to pluck up courage for those yucky things, and partly because a friend of mine (who I met on here) was going to do some acu herself on me in the new year as she's recently trained, but we just haven't had time to get together! I'm sure it helps, mind you I was reading metro the other day and there was a report saying they found it increases your chances in IVF by about 60% or something, and then further down the report, some Dr was dismissing it following another survey, and said it was all placebo etc etc.... so who knows! It's good for relaxation anyway if nothing else!!! Good luck with the d/r!  

Ullis, hi, how's things?  

Sarah TM, how's the diet going? Not STARVING are you?  Am I missing something with the balloon sculpture?!!  

Jack, glad it's going so well so far at Lister.... nightmare about spending all that money though... shame it can't be on nice things like shoes / bags / etc etc.... nice stuff....good luck wiht the interview!   

Hi Tanya, does crispy duck and pancakes count?  

Okay, so my turn to play! One thing about me..... I studied piano at college (used to be quite good) and haven't played properly for years due to lack of time, and other poor excuses...   to get me back on track I got my brother to choose me some new music for Christmas (nothing I already have) and I've set aside Sat mornings for an hour to play! Really glad I did! Maybe this is the relaxation I need. (Amazing how badly I've lost it over the years though!!)

Had a really good week, on Tuesday we saw Michael McIntyre in Epsom, he was just hilarious, preceded by a Thai meal - hence the duck and pancakes.... yeah!! And yesterday we took delivery of our brand new bed! Maybe that will be a good sign for 2008.....  can't christen it just yet though as AF arrived this morning... tmi...  

Anyway, must go, I was in the middle of a huge clear out!I I've emptied out 3 large bin liners of clothes / shoes and stuff I've stashed away for years! Feels good!! Must get myself down to the recycling place! 

Have a great weekend all, enjoy the sunshine!

Love
Lou


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG I scared you all off with my enormous post!!!Where did you all go?!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi hun,

I'm here but I'm so boring, I'm scared of scaring everybody else off myself!!!  Just sat there watching LOST which has got me completely lost   and stuffing my face with chocolate cheesecake!!  Can't think of anything interesting to say about myself apart from the fact that I was an air-hostess for nearly 7 years!!  (Short haul b4 you ask  ) Will have to rake my brain (or what's left of it lately) to find something to say!!!

Hope you are all well,

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I'm here too - from time to time! Just about managed to overcome my fear from Lou's mammoth post and dared to come back    

Sam - please don't say that you're boring as you definitely don't seem it to me! Plus being an air hostess is something that we never already knew about you - what short haul routes did you fly? Bet you've got some good stories haven't you? 
A friend of mine has worked for years as an air hostess and she's told me some shockers! (mostly about first class passengers!).

I feel that my bit of info was completely dull as it was all work related - but it's difficult to think of stuff isn't it? Maybe a better bit of info about me would be that I lived in Libya for 18months from the ages of 1.5 to 3! Naturally I can't remember a huge amount about it other than going to the beach every day and seeing the herdsmen bringing goats off the hill every week! Is that bit of info any better?

Anyway best go and get back to work

Hello everyone else - don't be scared of Lou's post    

Liz
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

just a quick update to let you know that I was due to have my first scan tomorrow morning but seeing as A/F has been a no show, everything has been put back another week so I think that will mean getting hold of another bottle of Suprecur.
Come on A/F - where are you

Liz
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Sam   you are defo not boring! Have some bubbles.
keeping this brief in case anybody else is scared off...
Liz bummer about the scan..... here's an af dance....     
shortest post ever.... bye


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Well, I'm back and 've been thinking about more things to say about myself!!    I do have a story or 2   about my days as a cabin crew!!  Done most of Europe( Scotland, England, Italy, Spain, Holland, Germany... Just to name a few!!) A lot of naughty things happen in between cabin crew and flight deck specially when away!!  Imagine yourself in a hotel for the week with alcohol near enough free (the bar on board was free as it was a schedule airline!!) so you offload a bit   everytime you nightstop!!  Can't say anymore as I might be banned from here!!      Another thing about me but I think you already know that: I'm French born (Paris) and I've been living in the UK since 1993: arrived as an au-pair for a family in Wimbledon and met my then future husband 2 days after landing here in the YMCA (in Wimbledon!!) More on that story next time  

That's all for me tonight!!

Lots of love to all,

Sam   

P.S: Liz: try bms or running up and down the stairs to try and get AF or if all fails, try buying an hpt(does the trick for me everytime!!)  Good luck, xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all

Where has everybody gone? You're all not still scared of that big long post of Lou's are you?  

SarahTM - how's that skinny minny bod going? Is this Saturday going to be spent buying lots of lovely new clothes? 

Sam - bet you've got some good au pair stories too haven't you?

Hello everyone else - if I blow you all some bubbles, will you come back?

Thanks for the A/F dance, Lou and the advice, Sam - must have worked as it looks like the   has arrived (day 36!), so here's for a good scan next Wednesday!

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm here!  Unfortunately not skinny but definitely lighter than I was!  Still over a month before I can progress with treatment and getting very impatient.  Hoping that the weight loss will help so just focussing on that at the mo...

Liz, good news about AF - hoping you're nice and downregged on Wednesday so you can start stimming.  You're the only one in treatment at the mo so all the pressure's on you!!

Sam, you're not boring - cabin crew and an au pair - bet you'd have a few stories to tell over a few glasses of wine (when you're able to drink wine again of course!)

Jack, the Lister sounds like they'd really put your confidence back in the IVF system...  Is it extortionate?  Just interested so I can start saving 'cos I have a good feeling about them for you and keeping my fingers crossed that this is your year...

Lou, good for you on taking the piano up again - between that and the new bed we're sure to be hearing some good news soon!!  The balloon is my little side business - a way for me to use my creativity and earn some extra money in the process.  My next project is to work out how to make a pregnant woman balloon for Liz!!

Tanya, not too long before you start downregging now - good luck and keep us posted.

Hi everyone else - hope you're all well and happy and looking forward to the weekend.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick one as I'm at work!!   God I can't wait for maternity leave   I'm tired today and can't wait to see my bed!!
It's lovely to hear that I've not bored you all to death!!  Wait until I get back on the wine and all the naughty stories will come out   Don't know if anybody watches Mile High but it's not far of the truth sometimes   But not me of course!!  

Have  a lovely week-end all and hoping for some sunshine cos it has gone all chilly again!!

Love,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Liz thanks for the bubbles... much appreciated.

SarahTM, yes the Lister is hugely expensive the blood tests alone for me last week were £319, each consultation is £180 but now hopefully that's all paid for if I get to ET it'll be £3,300 for the IVF, the blood tests are then £120 each and they test every two days during stimms, so they can change your drugs during the cycle if they need to.  To be honest I'm happy about the blood tests as I didn't stimulate at all during the last 2 cycles.  this time I'm using Gonal F which is £75 a day at the cheapest price and £150 from the usual supplier so that's a big difference to Menopur.  This is definitely my last chance if I don't stimulate there I'll know it's not going to happen and for me I'll have some kind of closure.  That's really what I need now despite the huge cost. The good thing about the Lister was my doctor treated me like I knew the drill and appreciated that I just wanted another chance.  At QMH I loved the nurses and Katie was great but the hospital just gave one protocol and of course by know we all know that sometimes other protocol's work for other people.  

Samia, it's great to hear you're doing so well.  Naughty naughty, I work in hotels and can assure you they are fairly similar, lots of beds to hand and all that....

Anyway, sorry for the essay..... I'm beginning to get nervous now about starting stimms next week. No down regging for me this time.  In less than three weeks my fate will be set.

I hope everyone has a fab weekend, sorry for the huge post, had a few drinks and it always makes me have verbal d.........


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a fantastic weekend enjoying the sunshine! Amazing wasn't it - we even ate lunch outside yesterday and it was sooooooooo nice!

Jack - it sounds as though the Lister are bloomin well organised in their set-up. Good luck with starting stimms this week - let us know how it goes.

Sam - hope you had a relaxing weekend and managed to catch up on some zzzzzz's

Lou - I think you went to Paris this weekend didn't you? Was it fab? Full of loved-up Valentines couples strolling hand in hand down the Champs-Elysees? Hope the weather was as fab there as here.

SarahTM - full on roast dinner for you this Sunday or are you still being good? You don't crave the old comfort food so much do you when your spirits are lifted by the sunny days! 
As you can probably tell, I am loving this weather at the mo!

Hello everyone else too - don't mean to not write anything personal to you all, just that no-ones posting much at the moment.

Well after telling you all that AF had finally arrived last Thursday, she still hasn't properly! Usually I start off with light spotting which means that full-on AF will imminently arrive (within hours) - sorry TMI! But to date I've still only had very light to almost non-existent spotting so I'm really fed-up about it as I have absolutely no idea what's happening with it. 
I'm now on day 39 of my cycle and have been downregging for 2.5 weeks and don't think that I'll be able to have my scan on Wed, unless Julie or Katie thinks it's worth coming in anyway to see what's what!
So although 2008 bubbles are great as this *IS* going to be our year - all bubbles are most welcome!
Oh and Sam - tried the HPT and it was negative too!

Anyway best go so bye from a 'very bored of sniffing' Liz 
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

There you go Liz - have 69 bubbles!

You poor thing sniffing for all that time.  I would much rather inject myself every day than sniff so I'll do a little come on AF dance for you...     

In a few weeks we'll be doing a stay away AF dance for you!  Weird!

Nothing new from me except that my horrid detox is over and I'm now trying really really hard to be healthy and wholesome and continue losing.  Easier said than done!

Liz, I agree with you that it's lovely and sunny but it's also absolutely freezing!  I stayed in all day yesterday 'cos I was too cold to go out!  

Jack, good luck with the stimming - this cycle's gonna be so quick if you're not downregging?  Keeping everything crossed that the Lister's gonna be worth it for you.

Hi to everyone else.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## ullis72 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all,


Liz, i really hope it starts up properly. Sniffing isn't fun. I remember feeling so awful most of the time. Also didn't  help that at the time there was a heatwave and very humid weather! 
Keeping my fingers crossed.

Sam, I've been Au pair as well. twice! Not something i mentioned when out at the weekends at the time. Swedish and Au pair in the same sentence tended to attract the wrong type of attention! 

Fact about me, I also play the piano. Not so great but did take lessons from 7-13 years old. Have a piano but haven't played as I keep forgetting to call the tuner! Other fact not many knows is I used to play the drums in an all girls band back in Sweden. Stopped when I sold the drums when moving over here.

Just counting the days down until our appointment at QMH. 

Have a good week.
Ullis72


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Ullis72

Now that is one good bit of info - playing drums in an all girls band!!! What sort of stuff did you play?

When is your QM's appointment? 

Come on everyone else - there are still some missing............Jack?

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I played the French horn at school for about 6 months until I decided I just didn't have enough puff (too many cigarettes behind the bike sheds!)...

And dh has an electronic drum kit which he plays sporadically (and which is taking up our spare room!) but he's too old to play in a band!!

Very uninteresting information - not like Ullis' - sorry!

Liz, AF reared it's head yet?

Less than a month to go before my lap - AF 5 days late so I got all excited thinking that a miracle had occurred just a month before they're probably going to clip or remove my tubes - did an HPT and got a very definite negative.  Pooh!  Strangely enough though AF still not here which is odd as doing an HPT usually guarantees it's arrival.

Bye for now girls.

Sarah x

P.S. Have blown you all a few bubbles!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM - French horn eh? There must be as equal mileage in jokes about that as Ullis' Swedish Au Pair story   

No, absolutely no sign whatsoever of AF - nothing - not even a peep! Have postponed my baseline scan for yet another week to see if anything happens in between. If not, then I'm going into see QM's anyway, to see if they can find out what's happening. Katie thought spotting may have been me ovulating in which case AF may arrive sometime next week.
My only thought is that if I start wearing my best white knickers and white jeans then sod's law dictates that AF will arrive - but then again, white jeans? No maybe not!!!!

Hope time is flying by for you, Sarah and your lap will very soon be over and you can concentrate on tx again!

Maybe you should try the best white knicker / white jean trick too!  

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

White jeans?!!  In Winter?  In fact dh tells me off for wearing white trousers even in Summer 'cos before I've got out of the house I've spilt something on them!

Might try the white knickers though 'cos that's bound to do the trick!

Your poor nose must be tired of all that sniffing Liz?!  Maybe you need to try a bit of hanky panky see if that jigs things up a bit?!!

Sx


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing... I'm about to start (3rd attempt to actually complete a cycle) at QMH on 7th March.  My first attempt at downregging (sniffing) didn't work, 2nd attempt with prostap ended in surprise BFP and then very sadly a miscarriage, and am now about to start again with prostap.

Anyway, my reason for posting is to say to Liz have you done a pg test?  You probably have and I've missed it so sorry if that's the case!  It just reminds me when I was downregging and didn't get my AF for ages.  Didn't think for one moment I was pg so didn't test until day 35 and then found out I was.

Just a thought anyway...


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls and a very warm welcome to Meadey  

Hope you're all doing well...  I'm fine  but now can't wait to start and feel the baby move so it will put my mind at rest that everything's fine and I can start enjoying this pregnancy!!  


Liz and SarahTM:      was the third thing for me after the hpt and going up and down the stairs like a        Good luck girls   

Ulis where where you as an au-pair?  I was in Wimbledon and telling people I was French and an au-pair did attract a few people  

Lou how you doing hun??  xx

SarahL and Beetle: either of you two found out what they're expecting?  We've (or shall I say I) decided not to....  

Jack, the Lister does sound brilliant and so much more adapted to your needs than QM is (One size fits all there!!)  Where are you at now?  

Alli, Edenbliss, Carmen, and everyone I might have missed  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Welcome Meadey and the best of luck to you  

Sam Lovin the stories and I hope the baby starts moving soon 

Sarah the balloon in your avatar is great!

I hope you all are well xx

Well my AF came on Valentines day so I'm on the count down to day 21 when I'll start DR, oh how the time is dragging!!

I never played any instruments but I came home once saying I wanted to play the drums and my parents told me a firm NO


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Samia, I know how you feel, it's hard to stop worrying, are you still tired?

Meadey, nice to meet you, hope you're third time lucky, I know all about failed attempts, not downregging and it, it's the pits isn't it.

Liz, it's always the same during, in between TX, I've been a 30 day girl for 20+ years until I started TX now it's all over the place.  I'm sure it'll come soon. 

Sarah, how long did you have to wait in total for your lap, they've offered me one to repair my one tube left, I said no but if this TX doesn't work I'll have to do it as a last resort?  Are they doing it at QMH?

I;ve been an au pair too when I was 17/18 in Paris and then in New York, how odd, do you think there's a link to our TTC or desire for kids?  

I had a job interview for a promtion today, told her about the impeding IVF as I don't want the job and my DP went nuts!, how odd to be offered it an dbe mid way though IVF it wouldn't be fair on me or them woudl it, she know about my previous attmepts and Mc last year so what the hell, I've got my first scan on Friday at 11am, then start clomid nesxt week and then stimming.  Got a fridge full of drugs and a very full credit card. 

Hope you're all having a good week.  Bubbles are on the way.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to say I'd blown you all a few (my finger hurts!!)  

Jackeen, got you to a nice 777 for friday hun hope they bring you good luck  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well what exciting lives you’ve all led! All these people that have been au pairs and worked abroad - makes me feel like a right old dullard!  
I left school and went straight to college to study design and have been working in it ever since (apart from a break to go travelling to India)

Hi Meadey – welcome to the QM thread. As the others have already said, everyone is lovely on here and it’s great to feel that you’re not alone! Good luck with commencing downregging on 7th March – hope it all goes to plan for you this time and you get another BFP and it sticks!

Sam – I can’t believe you’re already over 16 weeks! Hopefully you’ll start feel movement very soon and then they’ll be no stopping him/her. Have you got any more scans between now and 20weeks?

Jack – I totally agree with you for being up front and honest in your promotion interview. They probably respect you all the more now for doing that! I always believe that in most situations, honesty is the best policy as generally things come back to bite you on the bum if you’re not honest.
Loads of luck for tomorrow’s scan! 

SarahTM – I may have fibbed a bit about white jeans – I don’t actually own many (if any) white clothes as I seem to be a dirt magnate too – white, cream, silk, you name it, I can ruin it. Black is best for me!
How is that willpower going? Well and strong I bet.

TanyaK – same message to you as Meadey, loads of luck for downregging. What are the timescales for you from there, as your having FET this time aren’t you? Really sorry if you’ve already told us – it’s my buserelin addled brain!

Ullis72 – fingers crossed you have a good appointment at QM’s. Is it very soon?

Lou, Beetle, SarahL – where are you all?

Carmen – how is your new life with Eowyn? Fantastic no doubt! Update us when you can

Hello to anyone else I’ve missed or anyone else who reads the thread.

Drum roll please……………..AF has now arrived!!!! Properly this time on day 42 of my cycle but my sinuses are really starting to give me grief from all that sniffing! At least I can hopefully get back on track with timings.
Thanks for all the bubbles everyone – have blown some back and hope you don't mind but have taken you all to bubbles ending in 97! Let me know if I've missed you and send some to you too!

Take care all

Liz
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Couldn't have you left out Liz so 97 to you too!!  

No time to chat at the mo but happy Thursday everyone!

Sx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi  

Liz Yep I'm doing FET I start on the 6th March and hopefully will have ET roughly a month later  I'm Glad the witch arrived for you, good luck hun


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I'm delighted to say I didn't get the job, my best friend did so I'm thrilled for her but also a little sad as I'm obviously just not good enough!  Now I can concentrate on my TX yipee!!

Liz glad your AF turned up at long last, my longest wait was 8 weeks so I know how you feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Jackeen I'm sorry you didn't get the job   but things happen for a reason! As you said you can focus on your TX good luck hun


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Tanya, I know you're right, as I said to my DP, I don't always have to be rational!!!, hey nice to live in Shepperton... I used to work there, how beautiful to walk by the river and see all the geese in the summer, lucky you.

Thanks everyone for the good luck for tomorrow's scan, I've then got my allergy test on Tuesday, had a very bad reaction at the dentist and the doctor's are worried about giving me any drugs now.... there's always a drama in my life eh!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for the bubbles... will blow more when finger allows me don't want to get RSI or something!!  

Jackeen, sorry you didn't get the job but as tanya says everything happens for a reason!! I'm a great believer in that and also now you can concentrate on tx with peace of mind instead of worrying about starting a new job!!  You will soon have a new job (in about 9 months from now): Mummy's job  
Good luck for tomorrow hun, and don't worry about dramas I think I'm unbeatable these days!!  Managed to have an argument with a colleague and her supervisor!!    Bring on maternity leave before I hurt somebody!!  

Love to all and  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

STEP AWAY SLOWLY FROM THE PREGNANT LADY   I hope your maternity leave isn't too far away  

Jackeen Shepperton is lovely, I hope the scan goes great and the allergy test comes back ok


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello everybody

Just a quickie today!

Tanya, nice to see you posting lots. How many frosties are they going to put back?

Sam, you must be getting quite big now! How's the RSI? 

Jack, glad it's going well at the Lister so far... interesting to hear about the allergy test! Maybe you're allergic to your bloke..!! Sorry to hear about the job, but it does sound rather like you didn't really want it, best to concentrate on you and your tx for once.

Sarah TM, love the balloon! You're clearly one talented lady! 

Liz, I'm jealous, I'd have loved to have gone travelling in India... bet that was really exotic! Been in travel for years, but feel I haven't done it justice! 

Hi to Meadey and welcome to the thread! 

Ullis I did laugh about Swedish and au pair in the same sentence.... I know exactly where you're coming from! 

Anyway, hope everybody else is well and enjoying the weekend! Hi to anybody I've missed and I'm sure I have.... dooooh!!!

Well Paris was lovely just what we needed, really gorgeous weather, blue skies, bit chilly, but don't mind that as long as it's dry. Lots of lovely food and wine.... yey! Love it!

Have started acupuncture with Jen, who I met on this thread, she was cycling around the same time as me and now has a little boy Max who is 1. She did acupuncture on our friend Kate, also formerly from this thread, who has a little girl now who is 15 months. Kate is now pg!! and so is Jen!!! OMG I think there is something in the water... I am hoping that some of their pg vibes will rub off on me. She started on me last Saturday and I've just had my third puncturing, we're going for it twice a week for now, then dropping to once a week. Good news is that after two or three months thinking I hadn't ovulated (no significan rise in temp, or ov pains) I am almost certain there was ovulation on Friday!! Guess what me and DH are up to this weekend! Mind you, having to be quite gentle with DH at the moment because on Valentines day he went to Asda on his own, bless him, and came away with a trolley injury, his trolley got stuck on a mat, and he rammed into it, resulting in a badly bruised (possibly fractured) rib, poor love! The things he does for love!!!! Don't think he'll be going to Asda by himself again!!

Anyway, enough of that, bye for now!!!

Love
Lou


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Lou
Hope you are having a good wkend? Paris sounds great! Glad you had a good time.  They will put back two embies if there are two to put back  
Just reading your post about acupuncture, I wanted to rty but have never got around to it, would you be able to send me a PM about Jen,is she taking on new people? where is she based and how much does she charge? If you could let me know that would be great x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all

Apologies in advance for this being a 'me' post but I'm feeling a bit low after my DR scan this morning! 

Have now been sniffing Suprecur for almost 4 weeks and AF arrived last Thursday. Admittedly she didn’t last for very long but after today’s scan there still appears to be quite a bit of lining left (about 4mm), although my ovaries are nice and quiet.
So I need to continue with my third bottle of Suprecur and then go back for another scan on Monday at which point they may decide to abandon this cycle as it would appear that I may not have fully responded to the drugs.
All those weeks of sniffing – for nothing! I’m trying not to think about that at the moment and I’m just keeping my fingers crossed that the rest of the lining either sheds or gets reabsorbed (have read that that has happened for some!).
If this cycle does get abandoned then it’s back to waiting for another natural cycle before starting downregging again but next time it will be with Prostap which I know some of you (SarahTM) have had and prefer.

Promise to catch up properly with you all when I’m a bit perkier – hope you’re all good and busy (no-one’s posting much at the mo)

Liz


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz

I'm so sorry to hear that the bloody sniffing isn't doing it's job for you.  I don't know why QM don't just give the Prostap to everyone as you are now the 4th person that the sniffing hasn't worked for on here (and let's face it there aren't that many of us really.)  It makes me mad   'cos it's just another disappointment and delay that could be avoided.

I really hope that things work themselves out this week and will keep my fingers crossed that your scan next week shows that you're ready for stimming.  However just in case I think we should think of some reasons why it might not be such a bad thing to delay treatment for a month or so:

1.  Your baby/ies would be born very near to Christmas and people would forever buy them joint Birthday and Xmas presents!
2. You can go to the Putney Boat Race and have a drink!
3. You can eat lots of chocolate at Easter without worrying that baby/ies will be forever hyperactive!
4. You might be cycle buddies with me?!! (depending on my lap outcome of course)

There now don't you feel a teeny weeny bit better?!!

lots of love and luck  

Sarah x

P.S. Hi everyone else - hope you're all well and happy and speak soon.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls and specially Liz hun  

Don't worry too much about it as SarahTM said baby too near Xmas is not ideal (Aaliyah's one of them and so he is her dad!!) which means I never have any money for the January sale     

Prostap is brilliant: side effects are a lot less than suprecur and it really does shut you down properly.  The only thing I would say it angers me than QM are not learning their lesson!!  It happened to me and as a private patient it doesn't matter to QM which drug I'm using as I'm the one paying for them(and suprecur is not cheap!!)  So?

Anyway, hopefully you won't need prostap next week as you'll have d/r properly: can you hear the PMA??

As for me, I went to the GP on monday hoping he'd listen to the baby's heart but instead he did a urine test, blood pressure and felt my belly...  I think he must have seen the disappointment on my face (never been good at hiding my feelings me  ) so he said alright then, go back to the waiting room, I'll call the next patient in and I'll scan you: YIPEEEEEEEEEE... my face lit up again!!   We then saw a kicking baby and a lovely h/b which is really what I wanted to see    Still not completely relax about the pregnancy yet: haven't dared buy anything!  Maybe after the 20 week scan, will see...  knowing me it'll probably be after the birth!!

I hope everyone else is ok, SarahTM when's the Putney race?  Jackeen, how are things??  Lou, are you in the UK or have you flown away again?    Hi everyone else I haven't mentioned  

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Liz I hope that your scan goes better on Monday and you don't have to cancel       

Lou Thanks again for the number you are a star 

Hi Sam and Sarah


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

*I'VE GOT SIX FOLLIES*


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*HIP HIP HOORAY*for Jackeen!!

I'm so pleased for you - hope this is the sign of all good things to come for you and all us QM FFs!

Bet you're gonna have a great weekend now?!!

Speak soon.

Sarah x

P.S. Sam - great to hear that baby is doing well.
P.P.S. Liz - you OK?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Jackeen that is just FAB FAB news                         

Liz,   and                         for monday hun

SarahTM, have a nice week-end babe  

Hi everybody else  


Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you ladies,

Samia seems you were right about the clomid.  I was scanned after two days on stimms so it's pretty amazing.  I bet having your scan has really made you happy, lucky you your GP is really good.  I can't believe you haven't bought anything, not even clothes, I had to buy maternity bras at 5 weeks as I was growing so quickly.

Liz I hope you don't have to sniff for too long more, this waiting is just awful. Try not to give up hope as hard as it is at the moment, Monday will bring better news.

Lou how are you doing? I hope you have a great weekend and the AC is helping. 

So my next scan is on Tuesday and there may be even more follies, I finish clomid today and then start cetrotide on sunday and continue the Gonal F.  Gonal F is so easy to use no mixing and the needle is so small it doesn't hurt or bruise either.  I can't tell you how relieved I am that there are follies after the last two cancelled cycles, I know I may not get any eggs.  The last EC 50% had eggs so I'm really hopeful now.

I hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Jackeen, I'm just so happy that you have follies and even if it's only got 50% of eggs you only need the  one hun so I've got everything crossed for you and sending you loads of babydust and   your way, let us know you're getting on    I've only bought myself clothes as my bump is now pregnant bump   if that makes any sense   And bras have def been the first thing I changed!!! Thank god I had the leftovers from my first pregnancy but I was missing a size so had to go into mothercare and buy a couple (they're not the sexiest things mind you  )  Regarding buying stuff for the bub I thing I'll buy them a crib and mattress after my 20 week scan but I don't thing I'll buy anything else    Or maybe just a new buggy: will see........    Just don't want to tempt fate...    Yes Jack my gp is just so brilliant I love him really and I think I'd be locked up somewhere if it wasn't for him  

Hope everyone's fine and enjoying their week-end  

Sam


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello everyone
Sorry I havent been in for a while - been away with work and mad busy. Took me about 20mins tonight to catch up on all the news! Crikey! So much going on!

Most important of all _ HUGE CONGRATS TO JACKEEN!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so glad to hear you are finding the lister so good. And really interesting to see what can happen when the protocol gets changed a little bit and you have a lot more monitoring. Although pricier, it def looks good!!! Cant wait to hear how you are doing!!I'm sending positive vibes that the follies continue getting juicer and juicer and you get some good eggs that just leap into your DH's sperm!!

Lou - great to hear from you. Glad you are doing acupuncture. You know I swear by it too! And as you know, I was in the next bed to Kate after EC the first time so am really glad to hear she (and Jen!) are preggers too. Is that natural or IVF again? You must say hi when you next speak to them.

Meadey - welcome to this site. I'm sure you'll find out soon - everyone is lovely and definitely a source of energy and hope when you are going through difficult times. Hang on in there for your third go. As they say - third time lucky!!

Samia - glad to hear the pregnancy is going ok. And your GP sounds amazing to give you a little scan like that!! When is your 20 week scan? Cant be too long now?

Tanya - good luck with your FET. Really interested to hear how it goes...we want to do the same some time next year. If the embryos are stored at the Bridge, do you need to go via QM or can you just go via the Bridge? Whats the cost?

Liz - really sorry hun to hear you've had such an ordeal with AF and Suprecur. If it makes you feel any better, exactly the same happened to me back in the summer. 6 weeks on Suprecur, delayed AF, abandoned cycle, then on Prostap. Like the others, I found Prostap fab - miles easier than Suprecur as you have it just the once. No side effects. And it did the job for me. Like the others say, I cant believe QM dont prescribe it as a matter of course. I tried to complain that Suprecur didnt work and wondered if it had been a bad batch (at that time they said it was rare for people to not respond to suprecur). My husband even phoned the company that make Suprecur and logged a complaint. So hang on in there.

Sarah - not long til your lap now....and then you can get going again...I bet you are seriously counting down! And very impressed with your health kick and diet!

Everything is fine with me. We had our 20 week scan 10 days ago and everything was fine THANK GOD! Its amazing what technology allows you to do nowadays! They went through every single body part to check all was ok (put me to shame on my biology as I had no idea what most parts were!!). There was even one point where a black blob appeared and the doc said that was the bladder of sprog filling up which shows that the kidneys are working. We were bowled over..and it was all very emotional! We decided not to find out what sex! Keep as a surprise. And now despite all our IVF who-ha's we are now a standard couple with no need for any more check ups until 4 weeks before the due date - except regular mid wife meetings etc. So it feels amazing! And I hope given we were with QM for 4 cycles with all sorts of ups and downs and dramas that this story helps you get through the troughs.....GIRLS I KNOW ITS GOING TO WORK FOR YOU THIS YEAR!!

So I am thinking of you all - and keeping all toes and fingers crossed for those of you in treatment right now.

Lots of love 

me x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a fantastic weekend! 

Beetle – Brilliant news about the 20week scan!   You must be so thrilled and I can completely see why it was so emotional. How amazing to be able to see all that detail and have the reassurance that everything is as it should be. Now this may be a really stupid question , but if they are pointing out all the limbs etc, is it easy to accidentally see the sex of the baby or are they just very experienced with getting the angles just right, to keep things hidden away?
Hope work is keeping you too busy and you are finding time to chill! Do you have a date yet for going onto maternity leave?

Sam – as the others have said, you certainly have a great GP and how brilliant that he gave you the scan so you could see the heartbeat . It must have been an emotional experience for you too! Are you feeling any movement yet?

Jackeen – such good news about those active follies!     Hope they’ve been growing like crazy over the weekend and tomorrow’s scan shows lots of nice big fat follies. When will EC be for you? Finger’s crossed that this cycle will be the one!

SarahTM – how are you? The countdown is well underway until your lap op so here’s for a positive outcome (hope they find no nasties) so that you can commence with tx again   – after indulging in a few Easter choccie eggs hopefully!

TanyaK – Good luck for starting downregging this week!   What drugs are you taking for it? Have you started acupuncture yet with Lou’s contact? If you have, let us know how it’s going.

Lou – How’s the acupuncture going with you too? Are you just going to stick with that for now and see what happens rather than opting for tx again? There must definitely be something in acupuncture and I really, really must get my act together and investigate it further  as I’d love to give it a go.
Oh and in answer to your very old question, yes India was very exotic! We went travelling out there for 3 months, quite a few years back and the country was chaotic, scary, manic, breathtaking, beautiful and really quite stunning. We had a lot of down days (not to mention a lot of being ill days) but the country really holds a lot of special memories for us. Not sure I’d want to go back though as I’d be scared that things have changed so much, they would destroy the lovely memories I have.

Hello to everyone else out there – Ullis72, SarahL, Meadey (where are you in your tx cycle?) and anyone I’ve forgotten.

As for me – I’ve just come back from another scan and luckily my blood test showed that everything had shut down and was nice and quiet (although I do still have some lining left), so I start stimming today! Yipee!   Lucky that I had transferred money across just in case, as we were presented with the old dreaded invoice.
Anyway off to scoff some brazil nuts and drink lots of water etc and think of excuses why I’m not drinking alcohol at upcoming socials.

Take care everyone

Liz
x 

oops - forgot to say a BIG FAT thanks to everyone for the kind words and positive thoughts


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Fantastic news Liz - you must be thrilled.  Really hope that the rest of your tx runs smoothly and you get your deserved bfp (hopefully the best Christmas present of your life?!).  Will keep my pma for you for the next few weeks!        As for the sobriety - tell them you're on a detox? Only problem is then you can't eat much either!  I enlisted my dh's help and just drank tonic water when we went to the bar!  Every time someone else went to the bar, he drank my g&t and ended up very drunk which I felt helped him share the whole headache experence I was going through with the sniffing!!

Beetle - brilliant news about your scan.  So glad that you're able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now - make the most of it 'cos I'm told it flies by!  And keep us posted too!

Sam - save your money and spend spend spend when baby is born and you know the sex. Don't make yourself feel uncomfortable buying if you don't want to - it wasn't so long ago that people only bought the bare essentials until baby was born.  Think of the spree you can go on while dh babysits!!  By the way the boat race is on 29th March.

Jack - dying to hear how many follies you have in tomorrow's scan.  Sending lots of follie growing positive thoughts!  

Tanya - good luck with starting FET on Wednesday.  Would be really interested to hear the process and how you feel about it as hopefully after this damn lap I will be embarking on a FET tx - just not sure whether it will be a natural cycle or with drugs yet.  Lots of questions for the doc in my preassessment next week - hope she's booked me in for a long appointment! 

Lou - got your next trip planned yet?  Maybe you should try Sardinia again?!!  Where's your acupuncturist based?  I had acu through each of the IVFs with a really nice lady but I'm not sure I feel 100% confident that fertility is her speciality.  Think I might like to try someone who has more experience in this field...  How's dh?  Have his ribs and Asda fear recovered?!

Meadey - I think you start downregging on Thursday?  Good luck with it and hope it doesn't take as long as Liz' did!  (though they do say that good things are worth waiting for!).

Nothing from me except that I'm back in diy hell and have spent the past two weekends stripping our spare room/office ready for the plasterer who's coming on Wednesday.  We chiselled out a bricked in fireplace (sadly no beautiful cast iron or tiles present) and my house is under a thick layer of dust which isn't really worth cleaning until after the plasterer's been (good excuse?!!).  Have set myself a goal of having it all lovely and finished before lap in 2 weeks so no pressure!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all enjoying this gorgeous sunny day.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, great news, I hope your first injection goes well, it's always the worst isn't it.

Beetle congratulations you must be so relieved to get to to 21 weeks, have you started to tell everyone yet?, 4th time lucky eh!, gosh I hope I am too.

Sarah, DIY hell, I'm feeling your pain, luckily for me I now live in a double height flat with the kitchen and living room ceiling being approx. 12 foot so I can't do any of it any more, unluckily for me it's full of damp and the Leasehold is dragging his heels in arranging the repairs so my flat is full of damp patches in the meantime.

Samia, yes I've been kinda thinking last time the stimms worked I had 4 follies and two eggs hopefully I'll get three this time and two that fertisilise. 

I can't tell you how nervous I am for tomorrow's scan, what if they've all evaporated?, can that happen?, the nurses won't commit to an EC date... that too makes me nervous as they always did at QMH at the start of a cycle.  It's really weird, I've only ever been scanned after 7 days of stimms and tomorrow is scan 2 after 6 days only.  I've had blood test too to check my hormone levels. Hey, maybe I'll have a text book IVF for a change....


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jack

Just a quick one to say that I'm sure that the Lister don't commit to an EC date as they probably want to wait until exactly the right time that's best for you to ensure you get the best results.

From what you've said about them so far, Lister seem to me to be handling everything really well with you and I just want to say again:

*Good Luck for today!*
         

Liz
x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131684.new#new


----------

